# 

## LouZack

Mam bryłę w stanie surowym otwartym (beton kom.) ale z wykończonym dachem. Na podłogach wibrowany piach, wokół domu prowizoryczne ogrodzenie tymczasowe, działka w stanie "z grubsza czysto". Jaką zaproponowalibyście modelową (oczywiście mogą bywać niuanse konstrukcji budynku) kolejność wykonywania następnych prac? Z zewnątrz mam dać styropian 2*5cm i tynk na siatce + elementy (wstawki) oblicówki. Na części podłóg na parterze ogrzewanie wodne, na górze grzejniki. Miło byłoby wkomponować instalację odkurzacza centralnego.
Na tym etapie nie jestem pewny "w co ręce włożyć". Z góry dziekuję za podpowiedzi.

----------


## pitbull

Ja ale podkreslam ja bym zrobil tak:
- instalacje odkurzacza centralnego (glowny pion)
- elektryka
- tynki
- c.o.
- wylewki
Ocieplenie scian zewnetrznych mozesz zrobic niezalenie od prowadzonych prac wewnatrz budynku ale tu bym zrobil tylko do stanu ocieplenia + siatka +klej tynk na samym koncu po zakonczeniu brudnych prac mogacych zakurzyc czy ubrudzic elewacje.

----------

Uważam, że powinieneś zacząć od podkładów na posadzki, a więc chudy beton gr co najmniej 10 cm, następnie mozesz sobie w miedzy czasie wykuć potrzebne bruzdy w scianach (odkurzacz i inne). Kolejnym etapem powinny byc warstwy posadzki, a więc: izolacja pozioma (np. 2 x folia), izolacja cieplna(np. 10 cm styropianu), instalacja C.O (podposadzkowa - ogrzewanie podłogowe) oraz wszelkie instalacje które idą pod posadzką, a więc np. elektryczne(po co kuć bruzdy w scianach na kable np. do gniazdek lub telefonu, jak mozna lable ułożyć pod posadzką no i ... posadzka cementowa gr 4 cm (mozna ją zbroić śiatkami), należy pamiętać o dylatacjach. Później można zająć sie układaniem instalacji elektrycznej tam gdzie jest ona przewidziana "w scianach" , osadzić puszki itp. , instalacja odkurzcza centralnego.... zamurować wykute bruzdy. Jeśli przewidujesz na scianach gładzie gipsowe to jest na to pora po wykonaniu tych prac (nie zapomnij o oknach) i drzwiach. Elewację zostawiłabym na sam koniec. Czy o czymś zapomniałam?

----------


## PIRAMIDKA

Przepraszam tak się rozpisałam, że wygasła mi strona, ale przynajmniej upewniłam się, że o niczym chyba nie zapomniałam. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ANGA

Czy ktoś z Was robił najpierw strop drewniany + płyty kartonowo- gipsowe (poddasze nieużytkowe), a potem tynki na ścianach? W większości publikacji mówi się o wykańczaniu poddasza po wykonaniu tynków.Czy taka kolejność powoduje utrudnienia?

----------


## krzysztofh

Płyty G/K powinno się montować przy ograniczonej wilgotności inaczej mogą się zniszczyć, a w czasie tynkowania wilgoci nie da się uniknąć!!!

----------


## aziel

Dodatkowe utrudnienie: na otynkowanych ścianach lepiej się przykręca profile przyścienne, poza tym tynkarze wszystko schlapią

----------


## pitbull

Tynki przed g.-k., jesli juz to wylewki po g.-k.

----------


## wojptak

Najlepiej przykleić płytu g-k do ściany. Uniknie się wtedy wilgoci.

----------


## pitbull

Dla mnie plyty g.-k. na scianach to zlo konieczne.

----------


## ANGA

Utwierdziliście mnie w przekonaniu, że najpierw tynki.
Dzięki

----------


## intergips

płyty g-k na scianach to nie zło konieczne jest to najtansze rozwiazanie z mozliwych wszyscy wiemy jakie sa koszty robocizny tynk tradycyjny ,gladz i jest to wydłuzone w czasie , 
a zabudowa z plyt g-k jest o wiele szybsza ( budynek sredniej wielkosci to kilka dni)i orzymujemy gladka powierzchnie pod malowanie

----------


## Frankai

Intergips - jak nazwa i emalia wskazują maczasz palce w gipsie, więc chyba jesteś trochę zaślepiony. U mnie tynk mineralny nawet z porządną gładzią są o wiele tańsze, a w dodatku bardziej praktyczne. G-k tylko na podbicie dachu.

----------


## pitbull

Popieram, papierowe sciany i ten stukot to dla mnie chore i w uzytkowaniu irytujace.

----------

Mam do wykończenia zupełnie nowy dom. Będę musiała:
- położyć parkiet lub inna podł. drewnianą częściowo łączoną z glazurą ( zachodzić będą na siebie w„ząbki&#8221 :Wink2: 
- zamontować drzwi zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne
- położyć glazurę
- wybudować kominek (na razie jest tylko wylewka)
- zamontować rolety zewnętrzne
- pomalować ściany
- zamontować schody (u dołu schodów płytki)
Stąd pytanie: w jakiej kolejności to zrobić. Czy malować na samym końcu? (bo jak parkiet to przecież cyklinowanie)? Czy najpierw płytki a potem parkiet czy odwrotnie? Czy najpierw schody a potem dopiero glazura czy też schody „wbija się” w glazurę? Czy najpierw kominek a potem opłytkować dookoła?

----------

Nie doszedłem jeszcze do tego etapu ale mogę powiedzieć coś na ten temat z doświadczenia kilku znajomych. Zaczynaj robić najpierw wszelkiego rodzaju glazury i terakoty. Następnie połóż parkiet, potem pomaluj ściany jeden raz, następnie wyszlifuj parkiet i polakieruj. Potem przykryj okolice ścian folią i pomaluj drugi raz. Kominek najpierw obsadź, a potem obuduj i wykończ przy podłodze.

----------


## ann

Czy powinnam najpierw wstawić okna / PCV / czy zrobić ogrzewanie  podłogowe i szlichtę , a okna potem
Czy w styczniu wstawiać okna?
Czy wpierw okna czy tynki wewnętrzne?
Chcę ocieplic podłogę na poddaszu wełną mineralną / mam bardzo nierówną podłogę / jaka grubość będzie optymalna?
Z góry dziękuję .

----------


## Benicio

Kolejnosc prac, czy najpierw okna, tynki czy ogrzewanie podlogowe z technologicznego punktu nie ma znaczenia. Ale pamietaj, ze:
1.Jesli najpierw wstawisz okna, a potem bedziesz tynkowac, to tynkarze moga poniszczyc okna.
2.Jesli polozysz ogrzewanie podlogowe, a potem bedziesz tynkowac, to tynkarze moga podeptac ogrzewanie podlogowe.
3.Jesli nie bedziesz miala zamknietego domu, a polozysz ogrzewanie, to beda lakomym kaskiem dla zlodzieja.

Tak "madrowac" mozna jeszcze troche, sama zdecyduj co jest najlepsze. Ja ze swojej strony, nie polecalbym Ci wykonywac prac tynkarsko-wylewkowo-murarsko-szlichciarskich w okresie zimowym. A okna mozesz wstawiac w styczniu bezproblemowo.

----------


## Roose

jeśli chodzi o grubość warstwy wyrównawczej - min 3,5 cm betonu

----------


## dziki123

Witam
Mam:
- okna
- końcowe wylewki 
- tynki
Jaka powinna być następna kolejność prac?
- drzwi wewnętrzne,
- piec i grzejniki co,
- płytki,
- malowanie,
- parkiety,

----------


## Bartt

Tak, ale z drzwiami to zależy. Ja w nowym mieszkaniu montowałem futryny drewniane regulowane Porty i wszystkim je spokojnie mogę polecić. Takie futryny i drzwi montuje się po kaflach i parkietach. Swoją stroną zazdroszczę trochę etapu zaawansowania prac  :Smile:

----------


## Dyletant

Mam stan surowy otwarty (bardzo otwarty bo bez podłogi na gruncie). Za miesiąc planuję rozpoczęcie następnego etapu prac. I tu mam pytanie o optymalną kolejność prac wykończeniowych w domu. Wiem, wiem - podobne wątki były, ale ja znalazłem tylko cząstkowe w stylu "okna przed tynkami, czy tynki przed oknami?". Zależy mi natomiast na jak najbardziej szczegółowej rozpisce wszystkich prac PO KOLEI od stanu surowego otwartego aż do końca budowy wraz z orientacyjnym timingiem. Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

----------


## krzyss

Nie ma odważnych  :Wink2:  ? Czy to już tak bardzo nudny temat? Dla mnie ta kolejność wciąż jest problemem i chętnie słucham opinii. Dołączam się do pytania.

----------


## pawel_l

OK. Spokojnie zaraz ktoś się znajdzie. Normalni ludzie o tej porze ida spać.

----------

1. jeśli okna plastiki to w pierwszej kolejności ! Coby Cię nie odwiedzili zwolennicy cudzej własności,
2. jeśli okna drewniane to wpierw instalacje. Wszystkie typu : elektryczna, antena, alarmowa, kino domowe, odkurzacz centralny, c.o, podłogówka, woda i co tam jeszcze masz, aby otynkować i zrobić wylewki ( mokra robota ). Wilgoć musi wyjść, aby okna nie powykręcało. No i pilnować jakoś trzeba, bądź wynająć tych coby Cię mieli odwiedzić - sami popilnują.
3. elektryka przed podłogówką - gdyż kuć trzeba,
4. lepiej wpierw tynki niż wylewki - bo wylewkę zapaskudzisz,
5. a piwko po pracy, aby równo wyszło     :Wink2: 

CZ.

----------


## Dyletant

Do góry.
Czekam na kolejne rady.
A może ktoś ma gotowy (sprawdzony lub nie) harmonogramik?
pozdro
Dylu

----------


## Dyletant

No kochani - proszę!!!!
To tylko parę chwil.
W jakiej kolejności instalacje i wykończeniówka? Pliz.
Aha, dla ułatwienia dodam, że planuję podłogówkę, a dom jest na odludziu, więc jak najkrócej chciałbym mieć rzeczy narażone na kradzież (w razie czego zamieszkam na budowie w przyczepie, ale raczej krótko).

----------


## franekF

Ja to zrobiłem w kolejności następującej:

1. Instalacja elektryczna + wszelkiej maści inne przewody typu telefon, domofon, antena TV, sterowanie podłogówką, wyprowadzenie elektryki na zewnątrz itp.
2. Część instalacji wodnej, która idzie w ścianach
3. Przygotowanie (przekucie) wszelkich otworów do wentylacji, kanalizacji, ogrzewania kominkiem itp.
4. Tynki wewnętrzne bez obrabiania okien
5. Reszta instalacji wodnej, która idzie w podłodze + co + kanaliza
6. i w tym samym momencie ogrzewanie podłogowe, przygotowanie podejść pod kaloryfery
7. Wylewka (własnie jest robiona)

Dalej zamierzam:
8. Okna i drzwi zewnętrzne
9. Parapety wewnętrzne + obróbki tynkarskie okien i inne drobne poprawki po dodatkowym kuciu w tynkach
10. Wykafelkowanie kotłowni
11. Podłogi

...a dalej się zobaczy jak starczy kaski

----------


## Dyletant

Dzięki franek.
Są jeszccze inni szlachetni inwestorzy, do porady skorzy???

----------

A moja ekipa doradzila po stanie surowym tak:
- wszystkie instalacje, za wyjatkiem gazu i czesci ogrzewania(dom schnie),
- okna i parapety,
- tynki zew i wew, ocieplenie poddasza,
- podlogowka i wylewki,
- dom schnie (przynajmniej dwa miesiace),
- gaz i montaz kotla,
- drzwi wew i zew, uruchomienie alarmu,
- podlogi, malowanie, grzejniki i bialy montaz (teraz zlodziej nie wejdzie, bo sa drzwi i alarm),
- kafle scienne,
- wyrownanie terenu w tzw. miedzyczasie,
- przeprowadzka.

Jak na razie dobrze im idzie. Ich plan wydaje sie sensowny.

vonLeeb

----------


## Marzena

Do Dyletanta - jestem chyba trochę za Tobą - na etapie więdźby i pełnego deskowania ( zamówienie)  ,ale myślę już zacząć elektrykę. Od razu będę tynkować - chociaż podobno złodziejom to mało przeszkadza. Chcę robić wylewki  wyrównujące , a czytałam ,że robi się je po tynkach. Może ktoś jezcze ma sprawdzone pomysły na kolejność prac ?

----------


## Krzys1

Oczywiście że wylewki po tynkach. 
Właśnie tak robię. Bo wyobraź sobie że masz łdne proste i zatarte podłogi a tu przychodzi ekipa tynkarzy, stawiają jakieś rusztowania i jeżdżą nimi po nowych podłogach. Ponadto nie jest możliwe tynkowanie bez zachlapania podłogi i wiem że to co spadnie można zebrać ale zawsze coś zostanie i podłoga już nie będzie taka ładna i prosta.

----------


## kodi_gdynia

Jesli chodzi o mnie to kolejnosc nastepujaca /startujemy od stanu surowego otwartego/:
1. scianki dzialowe
2. okna i drzwi wejsciowe /jednoczesnie/
3. elektryka
4. tynki
5. instalacje CO, wodna, kanalizacyjna, odkurzacz centralny, rozprowadzenie cieplego powietrza od kominka, doprowadzenia powietrza do kominka, 
6. wylewki
7. ocieplenie poddasza + KG
8. drzwi wewnetrzne + parapety
9. szpalchlowanie + cekolowanie
10. podlogi + malowanie + terakota i glazura
11. armatura + kociol + grzejniki
12. ocieplanie od zewnatrz 
13. rynny i podbitka
i pozostaje tylko mieszkac a moze o czyms zapomnialem
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kodi_gdynia

Jesli chodzi o mnie to kolejnosc nastepujaca /startujemy od stanu surowego otwartego/:
1. scianki dzialowe
2. okna i drzwi wejsciowe /jednoczesnie/
3. elektryka
4. tynki
5. instalacje CO, wodna, kanalizacyjna, odkurzacz centralny, rozprowadzenie cieplego powietrza od kominka, doprowadzenia powietrza do kominka, 
6. wylewki
7. ocieplenie poddasza + KG
8. drzwi wewnetrzne + parapety
9. szpalchlowanie + cekolowanie
10. podlogi + malowanie + terakota i glazura
11. armatura + kociol + grzejniki
12. ocieplanie od zewnatrz 
13. rynny i podbitka
i pozostaje tylko mieszkac a moze o czyms zapomnialem
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marzena

Chcę zamieszkać w tym roku - obawiam się robic tynki po oknach. Może nie wyschnąć . A czytam jak dużo wilgoci w domu ,gdy za szybko się wprowadza . Ktoś u góry pisał, że jak założysz okna drewniane przed tynkami ,to wilgoc spaczy okna- ale to chyba gruba przesada.

----------


## GRom

A u mnie było tak;
1)okna+drzwi wewnętrzne+ monaż alarmu, wszysko jednego dnia
2)wyprowadzenie kabli elektrycznych zewnętrznych
3)przykręcenie belek pod daszek nad tarasem i gankiem
4)ocieplenie+tynki zewnętrzne+parapety+podbitka, ta sama ekipa mi robiła
5)w międzyczasie elektryka w garażu
6)tynkowanie garażu
7)montaż bramy
 :cool: dokończenie instalacji elektrycznej
9)instalacja rur do centralnego odkurzania
na razie tyle
a będzie jeszcze;
10)instalacja rur do rekuperatora
11)instalacja wodna i CO
12)wylewki-wbrew wszystkim robię je przed tynkami, posypuje się betonik piaseczkiem a potem zmiata i po kłopocie, natomiast widziałem u kolegi jak mu tynkarze gnietli rurki inst wodnej, po tynkowaniu wymieniał prawie wszyskie peszle.
13)tynki wewnętrzne
14)drzwi wewnętrzne
15)glazury+terakoty
16)kocioł
17)panele+ klepka

----------


## Kiebo

Ja mialem jak FranekF i uwazam ze dobrze wszystko zrobilem.

----------


## kolodziejskim

Witam

Mam pewien problem - moralno techniczny. Dom ktory buduje bedzie mial ogrzewanie elektryczne. Termostaty umieszcza sie na scianie w zwyklych puszkach montazowych. Problem polega na tym ze wg. fachowcow i ogolnej zasady budowania tynki wykonuje sie wczesniej niz wylewki - sluszne postepowanie. Tylko jesli otynkuje sciany to zeby podlaczyc kable grzejne wraz z czujnikami podlogowymi bede musial kuc sciany. Z kolei kupowac teraz ogrzewanie elektryczne i je podlaczac tylko po to zeby lezalo w pudlach przy puszkach to bzdura. Myslalem o rozlozeniu juz na gotowo... hmmm ale pomyslalem ze przy tynkowaniu fachowcy moga mi niechcacy uszkodzic... Jak zapytalem fachowcow to powiedzieli zeby tynkowac bo przecie np. kaloryfery tez sie podlacza po otynkowaniu i trzeba czasami wiercic i kuc... Troche szkoda mi kasy na tynki ktore trzeba bedzie troche skuc... Moze ktos z Was tez mial taki moralno techniczny problem ?? [/b]

----------


## pitbull

A moze lepiej polozyc kable na scianach, przypilnowac fachowcow zeby nie uszkodzili i zatynkowac na gotowo. Przciez przy tynkowaniu nie powinno byc uszkodzen mechanicznych a kable beda chyba w peszlu.

----------


## kolodziejskim

Na scianie tak... ale w tej chwili mam wylany chudy beton i myslalem ze spokojnie otynkuje a pozniej za jakies pol roku dokupie ogrzewanie i zaczne ukladac podlogi... a jak uloze teraz ogrzewanie na gotowo to tynkarze chodzac po podlodze moga je uszkodzic...

----------


## pitbull

To zostaw kable w scianach a na podlodze ulozysz i podlaczysz po otynkowaniu a przed wylewakmi, jesli trzeba bedzie to i tak cos poprawisz skuwajac tynk ale teoretycznie juz bez robienia bruzd. Tylko wlasciwie rozplanowac sterowniki, wylaczniki itp.

----------


## januszek

nie widzę problemu 
przecież kabel grzewczy ma około 1,5m tzw zimnego odcinka do podłączenia 
po prostu od puszki do dołu puszczasz rurkę i wypuszczasz ją jakieś 5 cm powyżej posadzki tak aby w przyszłości koniec rurki wypadł w wylewce
jeśli masz czujniki podłogowe to tych rurek w ścianie zostawiasz dwie 
i całość tynkujesz. 
następnie układasz ogrzewanie a te 1,5 m spokojnie przeciągniesz.
powodzenia.

----------


## kolodziejskim

Zapomnialem o istnieniu peszli   :big grin:   dzieki Januszek... proste a skuteczne...

----------

kochani najpierw tynki i na koncu posadzka betonowa

----------


## tczarek

Oprócz peszli są koytka które można ułożyć w miejscu przyszłej instalacji, albo rurki PCV, łatwiej wciągnąć w nie przewody elektryczne.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Piotr Jan

Ja zrobiłe tak : instalacja elektryczna - tynki - wylewki. W miejscu gdzie będzie sterowanie ogrzewaniem podłogi położyłem rurkę, a w niej przewód "montażowy", którym po położeniu podłogi przeciągnąłem przewody sterujące oraz zasilające - zero stresu !   :big grin:  

Pozdrowienia

----------


## pik33

a. instalacje wodne i elektryczne
b. tynki wewnętrzne
c. ocieplenie i elewacja
d. okna 
e. drzwi wewnętrzne
f. drzwi zewnętrzne


Jaka jest optymalna kolejność wykonywania tych prac? Oczywiście (b) trzeba zrobić po (a), ale reszta?

Konkretnie: jakimi problemami grozi przyjęcie niewłaściwej kolejności tych robót?

----------


## Honorata

Odpowiedz znajdziesz w najnowszym muratorze, dokładnie kazdy etap, co po czym, poszukaj tez na forum , był juz taki wątek

----------


## grzegorz2

Bardzo ładnie, tylko jak zabezpieczyć niezatynkowane instalacje przed złodziejami??? Właśnie stoję przed takim dylematem...   :Confused:  
Grzegorz

----------


## Teska

u mnie było tak:

1. wstawienie okien
2. elektryka
3. tynki
4. wszystkie instalacje 
5. wylewka podłogi

----------


## Teska

6. drzwi zewnetrzne
7. ocieplenie domku
8. jednokrotne malowanko
9. wstawienie drzwi wewnetrzynych

itd

----------


## grzegorz2

czyli instalacje po tynkach? nic nie musiałaś kuć? A co chociażby z pionami kanalizacyjnymi?
Grzegorz
PS. No i co ze złodziejami...

----------


## Jezier

Ja zrobiłem (zrobię) tak:
a. okna
b. Instalacje elektryczne
c. kanalizacja
d. tynki wewnętrzne
e. instalacja wodna (zrobię bruzdy pod baterie w tynku)
f. wylewki

----------

a u mnie :

1. instalacje elektryczne w bruzdach, natychmiast szpachlowane ( gips + zaprawa ),
2. peszel z pilotem pod inne instalacje ( TV, tel, kino domowe, komp, sterowanie roletami, alarm i kontaktrony itp. ) również szpachlowane,
3. bruzdy pod wod-kan,
4. przejścia ( rurki pvc ) pod podłogówkę i odkurzacz centralny ),
5. tynki ( z zostrawieniem bruzd pod wod-kan ) 2-3 tygodnie przerwy,
6. okna ( drewniane - dlatego tynki wcześniej ),
7. izolacja pozioma + FS 20 na podłogę + podłogówka +jastrych,
8. dokończenie w/w instalacji,

Po wstawieniu okien postaram się o już działającą wydajnie instalację mechaniczną,
Jestem między 4 i 5 etapem i na budowie codziennie ktoś jest.

CZ.

----------


## Teska

Grzegorz
 tynki ciut ucierpiały ale minimalnie i tam gdzie to jest koneczne , zreszta i tak kafle to przykryją...złodzieje....nie mysl o tym
ponadto mam chałupke ubezpieczona od wszelkich zdarzen losowych, złodziejstwa i dewastacji..

----------


## grzegorz2

Ha! nie myśl... Już dwa razy było włamanie do baraczku murarzy - ja nic tam nie miałem, ale majstrowi coś tam pokradli. 
Grzegorz

----------


## Timur

Własnie skonczyłem roboty przy dachu, wstawiłem okna (na razie foliowe   :Lol:  ).Teraz mam całą zime, aby planować prace w nowym roku. Czy ktoś podpowie mi prawidłową kolejność robót?
W tej chwili stoi dom murowany maxem - główką, dach blachodachówka RR.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Uller

Całkiem niedawno pojawił się artykuł w Muratorze: „Stan surowy i co dalej?” Opisywał dokładnie to o co pytasz. Postaram się po powrocie do domu przejrzeć archiwum i podam w którym on był numerze (zdaje się że w 9 lub 10).

----------


## Joskul

Poszukaj na forum Harmonogramu Bartta- zaiste imponujący!

----------


## Timur

Znalazłem harmonogram Bartta i ..... chyba się dziś upiję. Chociaż pocieszam się,że mam to co mam i nie wziąłem jeszcze żadnego kredytu. A więc w przyszłym roku do banku i ...do roboty  :oops:

----------


## adso

podaj mi link do tego "Harmonogramu Bartta"- serdeczne dzieki z góry  :wink: 

Jestem wielce ciekawy jak to u niego wszystko się poukładało...

----------


## Lukasz K.

Witam.

Szukaj, uzytkownik, Bartt

-> http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...256&highlight=

Pozdrawiam
Lukasz

----------


## lizard

....mam dom w stanie surowym otwartym. Czeka mnie wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej , gazowej, cieplnej (CO-gaz), wod.kan., montaż okien (drewniane), tynki itd. *W jakiej kolejności to wszystko robić ???* (.... bo zima, bo złodzieje...itd)

----------


## nowaczka

Nie jestem budowlańcem i nam budowę na podobnym etapie.W kolejności robót będę posiłkowała się Muratorem nr 9m/2003,w którym jest artykuł 22 kroki do wykończenia domu  :Lol:  .Oby nie mnie  :Lol:

----------


## nowicjusz

1. Instalacje "wkuwane" w ściany- zaczynasz od najgrubszych rur (piony i wywiewki kanaliz., piony wentylac., woda i c. o.).
2. Podtynkowe inst. el.
3. Tynki (bez ościeży okiennych).
4. Inst. natynkowe (gaz, ...?).
5. Osadz. okien, korekta i otynk. otworów, parapety itd.

Przy zagrożeniu dewastacją lub kradzieżą liczy się nie kolejość prac tylko tempo.
  pozdrawiam

----------


## Moira

Nowicjusz, zapomniałeś o inst. elektrycznej.
Ja umówiłam jednocześnie elektryków i hydraulików (czasami przewody mogą kolidować np. z rurkami od grzejników). POnieważ miałam podłogówkę zrobiłam wylewkę (chociaż wszyscy zalecają najpierw tynki potem wylewkę) - nie chciałam aby mi zniszczyli styropian ani murarze ani myszki. Teraz wstawiam okna i będę tynkować a potem cała reszta.

----------


## magi

Polecam lekturę wątków:
1. TUTAJ i
2. TUTAJ

----------


## piotr_bob

ja robie tak:

- okna + drzwi + garaz (dom zamkniety)
- ocieplenie welna 
- ubezpieczenie od spalenia i kradzezy materialow (warto zdazyc przed 22% vat)
- kominek (utrzymuje zima temperature dyzurna do pracy)
- elektryka + alarm
- plyty gk + osb
- instalacje co + woda
- wylewka + tynki (na wiosne)

ale i tak najgorsze to wymyslenie jakie meble gdize beda stac, tak aby np. nie miec kaloryfera a telewizorem  :wink:

----------


## czlowiek

Moira, robie podobnie jak Ty. najpierw wylewki, puzniej tynki. bede mial czas na wszystkie instalacje elektryczne (ktore w wiekszosci juz mam) ktore obejma tez wszystkie programatory, telewizory, domowfony, zasilenia pomp z mieszaczami itp.
jesli masz jakies uwagi i rady bede wdzieczny!!

----------


## Moira

Narazie mam wylewki (robione na początku października), tynki chcę robić na końcu marca początek kwietnia, więc nie wiem w czym ci mogę poradzić. 
Ale zupełnie się nie przejmuję tymi, którzy zarzucają nam, że przy takiem kolejności będę miała upapraną podłogę - zakryję dwiema wartstwami foli budowlanej.
A jak by mi zapaćkali pierwszą wylewkę to bym musiała wyrównywać bo przecież styropian też musi leżeć na równym.  
Poza tym wylewka schnie dłużej od tynków, zwłaszcza taka jak moja kręcona na budowie, a nie z miksokreta. Więc wilgoć z wylewki nie wniknie w moje drewniane okna, i szybciej będę mogła wykańczać.

----------


## nowicjusz

Moira - witam! 
O inst. el. nie zapomniałem - zob. pkt. 2 mojej wypowiedzi.
pozdrawiam

----------


## czlowiek

dzieki Moira. tez zamierzam zabezpieczyc wylewke folia jak juz bede ja mial. teraz czekam na polepszenie pogody. a tu jak na zlosc zima... wiec zabralem sie za kominek  :smile:

----------


## Moira

Sorry Nowicjusz, chyba wzrok mi już siada od przeglądania tego formu.
Piotr_bob - nie radzę montować płyt G-k przed tynkami i wylewkami. Ta woda trochę może je zmaltretować. Wełnę możesz zawsze zabezpieczyć folią, a płyt chyba już nie   :sad:  

Człowiek, a co robisz z tym kominkiem. Czy przypadkiem nie rozprowadzenie? 
jeżeli tak to mogę się   :Lol:

----------


## Karlos_m

Myśle że Nowicjusz ma dobrą kolejność.

Uwaga na okna! Jeżeli obsadzicie je na samym początku to może się okazać że po tynkach i wylewkach wasz budynek będzie schnąć o wiele dłużej!!! A i okna (drewniane) się jakoś wypaczają.

Kolejność Piot_boba uważam ze "ekstrawagancje" i odradzam.
Zgadzam sie tu z Moirą.

----------


## czlowiek

usmiech piekny ale nie robie rozprowadzania. kominek bedzie mi grzal salon z kuchnia na poddaszu i sypialnie za sciana (wystarcza 2 kratki). nie bede robil rozprowadzania w dol ze wzgledu na wentylator (kolejny wentylator mnie wyprowadzi z rownowagi, lubie cisze). boje sie tez ze zrobilby sie to kanal ktorym wszystkie dzwieki by wedrowaly po calym domu  :sad:

----------


## deha

Witam 
do rozprowadzenia niekoniecznie potrzrebny jest wentylator. Unas grawitacyjnie grzejemy 5 pomieszczeń na piętrze

----------


## czlowiek

gdzie go umiesciliscie? slyszalem ze w obudowie nie bardzo. jak dziala?
i ja mam kominek zaplanowany na poddaszu. wiec trzeba w dol powietrze skierowac.

----------


## deha

> gdzie go umiesciliscie? slyszalem ze w obudowie nie bardzo. jak dziala?
> i ja mam kominek zaplanowany na poddaszu. wiec trzeba w dol powietrze skierowac.


Jeśli powietrze w dół to nie wiem.My grzejemy na poddaszu, a kominek na parterze.
Zastanawiam się czy nie możecie dać kominka na parterze, ja już grzeję narazie tylko kominkiem i wiem że z noszeniem drzew to jest troche kłopotu.

----------


## czlowiek

no mam taki projekt i kominek nizej nie wchodzi w rachube. salon jest na poddaszu. trudno, trzeba bedzie drewno nosic.

----------


## Iras

Wiem, że to było, ale nie mogę znaleść. Mam stan surowy otwarty, i co dalej?

----------


## [email protected]

Pisze o tym dokladnie Murator z zeszlego roku chyba nr 10 albo cos kolo tego

----------


## anna99

Murator nr 9/2003 - 22 kroki do wykończenia domu.

----------


## mik99

rok 2003 numer z Września  :Wink2:

----------


## nurni

No i mam kwadraturę koła   :sad:   :ohmy:   :Confused:  

Okna będą drewniane. Producent zaleca montować je 2 tyg. po zakończeniu prac mokrych (tynki, wylewki). Ale żeby te prace zrobić trzeba położyć całą elektrykę (kable elektryczne, rozdzielnie, komputerowe, antenowe, głośnikowe itp.) i instalacje c.o, kanalizy, c.w.u. i co tam jeszcze pod tynkami i w podłogach będzie.
Ale jak to kłaść jak nie ma żadnego zabezpieczenia domu - brak okien i brak alarmu (bo nie ma okien) - PRZECIERZ TO WSZYSTKO NASI ZDOLNI RODACY W NOCY WYNIOSĄ wyrywając ze ścian i podłóg.
Czy może ktoś zrobił to w innej kolejności, najpierw okna DREWNIANE a potem cała reszta? Ale czy nie było potem problemów z oknami (wypaczone ramy, lakier odpryskiwał itp.)
Ja myślałem o czymś takim żeby okna szczelnie owinąć folią Strech, tzn. oddzielnie ramy i oddzielnie skrzydła. Czy ktoś tak robił? A może są jakieś lepsze metody? Jeśli ktoś już przerabiał ten problem to bardzo proszę o rady.  :big grin:  

Z góry dzięki
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Karolf

jeśli obawiasz sie o zapędy rodaków, to bardziej uważaj na okna niż kilka przewodów wystających ze ściany. Niestety kolejność powinna być taka jaką podałeś na początku.

pozdrawiam

Karol

----------


## damis

Proszę o poradę.
Aktualnie posiadam zalene fundamenty, wykonawca doradza mi wykonanie posadzki, wiąże się to z ułożeniem wszystkich instalacji schowanych w posadzce i pod nią (woda, CO, kanalizacja). JA chcę tego uniknąć, zaproponowałem wykonawcy ułożenie tylko tych instalacji które będą schowane pod posadzką (kanalizacja) i zalać to po ugęszczeniu chudym betonem. Wodę i CO chcę ułożyć na etapie ocieplania posadzki i wykonywania ostatecznych wylewek.
Czy słusznie założyłem sobie taką kolejność, proszę o rady lub uwagi
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bajzi

piasek, chudy beton, papę i w-wę wyrównawczą owszem, ale ocieplenie i wylewki razem z instalacjami na samiutkim końcu. nawet jeżeli masz zamiar skończyć i wprowadzić się przed zimą. zawsze jest jakieś zabezpieczenie jakby co.

----------


## krzyss

Zrób tak, jak mówisz, nic poza kanalizacją.

----------


## nurni

Okna i drzwi zakłada się w niecały dzień, a powiesić potem tego samego dnia "roboczo" alarm to żaden problem. Rozmawiałem na ten temat z ludźmi z Juventusa.
A mając już instalację alarmową, nawet najprostszą trudno "roboczo" zainstalować okna.   :sad:   :ohmy:  
Czyli rozumiem, że zostaje Pan Kazio, który pilnuje dzień i noc naszego dobytku.  :cool:   :cool:  

Może jednak da radę to jakoś wykombinować, ale mi niestety nic do głowy nie przychodzi.  :sad:

----------


## dorkasz1

My mielismy podobny problem. Dom jest pod lasem i ktos musi go pilnowac. W koncu zdecydowalismy, ze bierzemy urlop, kupujemy agregat (nie mamy jeszcze pradu). montujemy okna, drzwi, brame garazowa tego samego dnia. Nastepnego dnia wchodzi ekipa ocieplajaca + siatka + klej. W tym samym czasie ma przyjechac wklad Tarnawa. Po styropianie kolej na alarm i wszystko w srodku czyli elektryka, wod-kan i tynki gipsowe. Na koniec wylewki miksokretem, ktore sa ponoc dosyc suche. Zobaczymy jak to wszystko sie zgra. Troche strachu mamy, ale coz mozemy innego zrobic? Nie wiem

----------


## Olsen

Dokładnie nic wiecej   :Wink2:

----------


## Didi

Bardzo dobrze sobie to zakładasz. Postaw ściany, strop, dach, wstaw okna, drzwi i dopiero weź się za posadzki i tynki.

----------


## nurni

> bierzemy urlop, kupujemy agregat (nie mamy jeszcze pradu). montujemy okna, drzwi, brame garazowa tego samego dnia. Nastepnego dnia wchodzi ekipa ocieplajaca + siatka + klej. W tym samym czasie ma przyjechac wklad Tarnawa. Po styropianie kolej na alarm i wszystko w srodku czyli elektryka, wod-kan i tynki gipsowe. Na koniec wylewki miksokretem


No właśnie producenci okien drewnianych nie dopuszczają (czasami pod rygorem utraty gwarancji np. Gebauer) montażu tych okien wcześniej niż ok. 2 tyg. po zakończeniu prac mokrych w domu.   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## fpz

Mojemu znajomemu wycieli okna z pianki.
W niecałą noc.

----------


## nurni

To też mam na uwadze   :Evil:   :sad:  
Normalnie można się pochlastać. 
Zabije dziury dechami i będę robił środek  :Wink2:  

A jeszcze jedna rzecz:
Jak wyglądały Wasze drzwi zainstalowane wcześniej po zakończeniu budowy? Nie uległy uszkodzeniu, podrapaniu itp. rzeczom podczas wnoszenia i wynoszenia różnych rzeczy?
A może robiliście drzwi na czas budowy - takie z dech na łańcuch?  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mada

Też mam dobre okna drewniane i nikt nie stawiał wymagań, że po tynkach...Uważamy ( po własnych złych doświadczeniach), że najlepiej robić tak: okna, prąd, tynkowanie ścian, instalacje podłogowe (pod grzejniki sobie podkują), posadzki.

----------


## nurni

mada !!!!
dzięki, jest w końcu ktoś kto zrobił tak jak ja chce.
Proszę, napisz coś więcej: czy zabezpieczyliście jakoś specjalnie skrzydła i futryny, jakiej firmy to okna, czy nic się nie stało z nimi?

Wielkie dzięki
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rubin23

Pytanie do tych co budowali i nie tylko !!                                                                                           Jaka byłaby wskazana kolejność poszczególnych prac wykończeniowych od stanu surowego otwartego ?

----------


## Gesiu

Wydaje mi sie, ale tylko wydaje, ze trzeba doprowadzic do stanu surowego zamknietego....

----------


## magi

poczytaj tutaj

----------


## rubin23

magi  duże dzięki !! tego potrzebowałem. POZDRAWIAM  :big grin:

----------


## grisza_80

hej 
mam pytanie jaka jest kolejnosc przeprowadzanych robot?niebawem odbieramy mieszkanko i chcielibysmy wiedziec jaki specjalista kiedy ma co robic

----------


## Cypek

W jakim stanie odbieracie mieszkanie ??

----------


## invx

bylo setki, jak nie tysiace razy na forum, poszukaj, a znajdziesz, a jak nie... hmm...

----------


## grisza_80

wiec mieszkanko to typowa nowka sciany i podloga sufit nic wiecej jak zawsze  :smile:

----------


## invx

to jak nowka, to mysle ze pomalowana, podlogi widze ma, to zostalo meblowac  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz M.

Czyli ściany otynkowane, a może nawet pomalowane, wylewka na podłodze, elektryka z całym osprzętem założona, okna i parapety są, może nawet drzwi wewnętrzne zamontowane, a na balkonie gres (o ile wiem, taki jest typowy standard wykończenia przy odbiorze mieszkania)? Czyli nie ma praktycznie nic do roboty   :Lol:  . Pozostaje Ci:
- ustalić co potrzeba przerobić, wyburzyć itp. i ewentualnie to zrobić
- rozplanować co ma gdzie być w łazience i kuchni,
- jeśli nic, zaprosić hydraulika do zarobienia podejść do baterii, sedesów itp.
- wyrzucić hydraulika, wezwać innego i naprawić co obaj zepsuli 
- zaprosić glazurnika (lepiej niech nie fuguje przed parkietem - jeśli naturalny)
- założyć ościeżnice drzwi wewnętrznych, gby jednak ich nie było
- jeśli winszujesz naturalny parkiet, zaprosić dobrą ekipę do przyklejenia, wycyklinowania i polakierowania, jak panele, wykładzinyu albo coś w tym stylu, lepiej połóż sam, 
- pomalować alby w inny sposób upiększyć ściany;
- zmontować meble kuchenne
- umyć okna i całą resztę
- powiesić lampy, lustra itp.
- powiesić zasłonki jeśli lubisz i obrazki, jeśli żona lubi
- wnieść meble i kwiaty
- przed drzwiami ułożyć wycieraczkę
- nalać sobie czegoś dobrego
- usiąść i włączyć TV, radio czy co tam lubisz

----------


## Senser

To są dopiero problemy  :Smile:

----------


## grisza_80

normalnie obciach wolach hydraulika skoro ja nim jestem :big grin:  moze nie zepsuje nic  :Lol:

----------


## Tomasz M.

Sorry, że padło na hydraulika. Chciałem być dowcipny   :oops:  Ja mam akurat bardzo dobre doświadczenia z moim hydraulikiem - najlepszy fachowiec ze wszystkich którzy u mnie robili, przy tym niedrogi - więc ta złośliwość to musi być wpływ Forum.

----------


## grisza_80

ja tam sie nie gniewam teraz od cholery spoecjalistow przyjezdza zniewiadomo skad i jada po cenie materialu zeby cokolwiek robic :big grin:  a zna ktos jakies fajne sklepy gdzie mozna kupic mebelki kuchenne?

----------


## Gregor 456

Tomasz M
wyrazil sie doslownie
usiasc wlaczyc telewizje radio czy co tam lubisz   :Wink2:

----------


## akak69

Witam wszystkich,
Potrzebuje rady jakie prace wykonywac kolejno. Mam dom w stanie surowym - bez okien i dzwi, przykryty folią i blachodachówką, ocieplenie styropian 2x5cm między K3 i Maxem, woda w drodze, słup energetyczny w rogu działki, brak szamba i źródła ogrzewania. Liczę na Waszą pomoc.

----------


## Tomasz M.

Dużo zależy od tego co chcesz osiągnąć i kiedy oraz na co masz pieniądze, jak bardzo okolica jest podatna na kradzieże, itp.  Jeśli Ci się strasznie nie spieszy, to w tym roku załatw przyłącze elektryczne i czekaj do wiosny, potem elektryka, tynki, okna (mogą być przed elektryką jesli plastikowe) itd. Poczytaj wątki na Forum na ten temat - były ich chyba dziesiątki.

----------


## rafallogi

http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...ighlight=dalej

Poszukaj a znajdziesz, choć wiemy, że ta wyszukiwarka pozostawia wiele do życzenia  :big grin:

----------


## Jankes

Widze, Rafallogi, ze dotarles tam przede mna. Milo widziec, ze ktos podrzuca mojego posta do czytania innym. 
Pozdrawiam 
Jankes

----------


## rafallogi

Również pozdrowienia -dla wszystkich  :big grin:

----------


## D`arek

Witam. W tym roku kończę stan surowy otwarty. Wczesną wiosną zamierzam na podbeton  położyć ocieplenie i.........  ale chyba najpierw elektryk, przedtem jeszcze okna,(poziomy kanalizacyjne są),potem gaz, c.o. ,c.w.u, odkurzacz centralny, , drzwi zewn, wewn., ocieplenie,  tynki wewn, zewn, podłogi ......no właśnie jaka kolejność ? Dzięki , pozdrawiam

----------


## Marek30022

Taki temat jest już szeroko opisany na forum. Mogę Ci powiedzieć jak będzie u mnie. Obecnie mam stan surowy otwarty z pokryciem dachowym. Wymieniam kolejność prac podstawowych:

1. Okna, drzwi zewnętrzne (okna będą plastikowe)
2. Instalacja alarmowa
3. Elektryk
4. Tynki wewnętrzne
5. Ocieplenie +tynk zewnętrzny, opastka z płytek klinkierowych, parapety
6. Równolegle: instalacje wewnętrzne, CO (na parterze podłogowe), woda, kanalizacja.
7. Wylewki (pomieszczenie gospodarcze - wylewka przed instalacją kotła CO i innych urządzeń)
8. Kominek, podłogi, schody,
9. Malowanie, instalacja urządzeń sanitarnych
10. Ułożenie bruku.[/list]

----------


## _bogus_

Rzeczywiście temat był szeroko wałkowany. Ale do tego co napisał *Marek30022* (mam nadzieję że się nie obrazi) kilka uwag:
A) Elektryk - często elektryk jest 2 razy (1 - ciągnie przewody itd. 2 - instaluje włącznki i kontakty docelowe itd.) Ten pierwszy etap można zrobić przed oknami (ale raczej niewiele wcześniej - bo przy obecnej cenie miedzi to ukraść mogą) - drugi to oczywiście już przy wykończeniu - po malowaniu (albo samemu)
B) Alarm - lepiej kabelki przeciągnąć przed oknami a razem z oknami uruchomić alarm. I oczywiście najlepiej okna i drzwi zewnętrzne tego samego dnia (jeśli się da). Ale to zależy od tego na ile dobre macie drzwi prowizoryczne. 
C) Chyba lepiej wode i CO rozprowadzić przed tynkami (u mnie elektrycy i hydraulik byli jednocześnie - wydaje mi się że nie przeszkadzali sobie wcale) - będzie mniej kucia później. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tptptp

1. płot i ogrodzenie dobry dodatek to pies, piec na mokre ciuchy i cieć  
2. elektryk ( uważaj Cu w cenie u g...i okradających budowy)  razem z oknami i tymczasowymi drzwiami (ale solidnymi) Z okien nie zdejmuj foli dopiero przed wprowadzeniem
3. dach i wykończenie kominów by nie brudzić ani rozbierarać pokrycia dachowego
4. tynki wewnętrzne najlepiej wiosną i nie suszyć a wietrzyć
5.ocieplenia wewnętrzne pomiętaj o paro i wiatro izolacji
6.hydraulika po tynkach bo zapłaczesz nad czyszczeniem rur a szkoda czasu i fatygi na zabezpieczenie
7. ostateczne drzwi i bramy dojazdy, chodniczki i czarnoziem na działkę przy rozsypywaniu przebierz z  chwastów
8. posadzki (miesiąc na schnięcie) ale ja żałuje, że zrezygnowałem z podłogi z desek, co kto lubi
9. malowanie, wszelkie montaże, i parkiety.
10. Tynki zewnętrzne, klinkiery etc.- materiały musisz przechować w dobrych warunkach,jak będziesz mieszkał to będziesz kontrolował jakość prac wewnątrz sobie poprawisz na zewnątrz musisz mieć rusztowanie, nie wierz w drabiny, budynek pracuje, osiada i lepiej by juz był obciązony i długo stał
11. parapetówa
12 wprowadz się

----------


## Marek30022

> Rzeczywiście temat był szeroko wałkowany. Ale do tego co napisał *Marek30022* (mam nadzieję że się nie obrazi) kilka uwag:
> A) Elektryk - często elektryk jest 2 razy (1 - ciągnie przewody itd. 2 - instaluje włącznki i kontakty docelowe itd.) Ten pierwszy etap można zrobić przed oknami (ale raczej niewiele wcześniej - bo przy obecnej cenie miedzi to ukraść mogą) - drugi to oczywiście już przy wykończeniu - po malowaniu (albo samemu)
> B) Alarm - lepiej kabelki przeciągnąć przed oknami a razem z oknami uruchomić alarm. I oczywiście najlepiej okna i drzwi zewnętrzne tego samego dnia (jeśli się da). Ale to zależy od tego na ile dobre macie drzwi prowizoryczne. 
> C) Chyba lepiej wode i CO rozprowadzić przed tynkami (u mnie elektrycy i hydraulik byli jednocześnie - wydaje mi się że nie przeszkadzali sobie wcale) - będzie mniej kucia później. 
> 
> 
> Dodatkowe wyjaśnienia.
> 
> Okna, drzwi i instalacja alarmowa - zostawiłem sobie trzy dni urlopu, będę pilnował razem z moją wilczycą - damy radę.
> ...

----------


## rafslusarczyk

wode kanalizacje zrób przed tynkami

centaralne ogrzewanie (np.w przypadku rozdzielaczy) puść rury zasilające kocioł rozdzielacz także przed tynkami
reszta C.O. po tynkach

----------


## agula 212

> 1. płot i ogrodzenie dobry dodatek to pies, piec na mokre ciuchy i cieć  
> 2. elektryk ( uważaj Cu w cenie u g...i okradających budowy)  razem z oknami i tymczasowymi drzwiami (ale solidnymi) Z okien nie zdejmuj foli dopiero przed wprowadzeniem
> 3. dach i wykończenie kominów by nie brudzić ani rozbierarać pokrycia dachowego
> 4. tynki wewnętrzne najlepiej wiosną i nie suszyć a wietrzyć
> 5.ocieplenia wewnętrzne pomiętaj o paro i wiatro izolacji
> 6.hydraulika po tynkach bo zapłaczesz nad czyszczeniem rur a szkoda czasu i fatygi na zabezpieczenie
> 7. ostateczne drzwi i bramy dojazdy, chodniczki i czarnoziem na działkę przy rozsypywaniu przebierz z  chwastów
> 8. posadzki (miesiąc na schnięcie) ale ja żałuje, że zrezygnowałem z podłogi z desek, co kto lubi
> 
> ...

----------


## SławekD

Koledzy a co powinno być pierwsze: tynki wewnętrzne czy podłoga (zalanie podłogówki). Z tego co czytałem na tym forum teoretycznie niby tynki. Ja jadnak zrobiłem odwrotnie, miesiaąc temu wylałem posadzki a w przyszłym roku robię ściany działowe elektrykę i tynki. Sądzę że kolejność robót można uzależnić od jaości robót wykonywanych przez ekipę. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafslusarczyk

sławek d

a ja myślę że Panowie od C.O. namówili cie na taki sposób wykonania kolejności prac (pewnie nie było roboty albo zawsze - może wskoczyć parę groszy w końcu to nie ich problem)

pewnie że tak można zrobić 

może tynkarze wytynkują Ci ściany a potem sufit (przecież można przysłonić  :big grin:  )

----------


## akak69

Wielkie dzieki za rady.

----------


## szila

Jaka jest poprawna kolejność prac wykończeniowych, co robimy najpierw ?
Elektryka, hydraulika i co dalej...???
Będę wdzięczna za sugestie :smile:

----------


## Jacekde

Zrób najpierw hydraulika a poźniej elektryka. Bedzie dla nich wygodniej. Potem albo bo tynki albo wylewki, ocieplenie podasza, kafle i podłogi i mieszkac.

----------


## Przemcio13

Już było na ten temat. Ale to co piszesz to dopiero początek. Po hydrałlice i elektryce można wszystko co jest związane z wykończeniówką, tzn ( jeśli nie masz okien to okna i tu zależy czy drewniane czy plastiki) okna, tynki ,( ktoś pisał że okna drewniane po tynkowaniu i wylewkach ja mam plastiki dlatego przed tynkowaniem miałem okna, centralne, wylewki itd.

----------


## Batonik

Sluchajcie, od paru dni przymierzalam sie wlasnie do takiego zapytania.
Mecze sie, spac po nocach nie moge, przegladam muratory.
Moja budowa jest dosc skomplkowana, bo budujemy razem z rodzicami dom, ktory bedzie mial trzy kondygnacje kazda dla oddzielnej rodziny+ klatka schodowa. Kompletnie nioe wiem od czego zaczac, bo chcialabym aby kazdy mial swoj piec (pomieszczonka juz zrobilismy wg. norm) no ale przylacze jest tylko jedno to pierwotne moich rodzicow (dzialka z dziada pradziada z chalupka ze wszystkimi mediami) Kompletnie nie wioem jak to rozwiazac, bo wiadomym jest ze rozliczac chcielibysmy sie kazdy osobno, moga byc chociaz podliczniki, ale jakie mozna a jakie nie to wlasnie nie wiem.

Sluchjcie, bardzo chetnie wyszykulabym, ale jak to okreslic w wyszukiwarce?

Bo ten plan co po kolei to moglby byc stworzony, tylko taki dokladny wiecie...

----------


## Tomasz M.

Batonik, czy pytasz ogólnie o kolejność prac wykończeniowych, czy o sposób rozwiązania instalacji CO i ciepłej wody? Jeśli to drugie, to lepiej załóż oddzielny wątek i napisz więcej szczegółów. Czy problemem jest jak rozliczać się za gaz jeśli jeśli każdy "lokal" będzie miał odrębny piec, a jest jeden licznik gazu na przyłączu? Czy raczej myślisz o jednym kotle i wspólnej instalacji (powinno wypaść być taniej) i jakimś rozliczaniu za zużyte ciepło i ciepłą wodę?

----------


## szila

Fajnie, że jest jeszcze ktoś kto też ma ten sam dylemat "kolejność"

U mnie okna będą plastiki, a problem dotyczący działki to taki, że nie mam prądu, planowana dostawa 2006. Grunt, że sąsiad ma prąd :smile: 

Czyli :
-Hudraulika
-Elektryka
-OKNA????
-Tynki
-Poddasze/ocieplenie dachu
-Wylewki 
-i reszta wedle gustu?

----------


## szila

Jeszcze jedno pytanie, które najbardziej mnie intryguje.
Kiedy CO i podłogówka,oczywiście, że  przed wylewką, jednak w obawie o zniszczenie styropianu, zastanawiam się jak to tech rozwiązać?

----------


## Tomasz M.

CO można po tynkach, nie będzie wiele kucia żeby zrobić wyprowadzenia do grzejników.  Jeśli chodzi o podłogi, to u mnie styropian i folia był po tynkach i ociepleniu dachu.  Zaraz potem podłogówka (żeby żadna inna ekipa nie łaziła po styropianie) i od razu wylewki.

----------


## nnatasza

Coś było już na ten temat, np. tu:

http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...A+wyko%F1cz%2A
i tu:
http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...A+wyko%F1cz%2A
Pozdrawiam

----------


## szila

Dzięki za podpowiedź :smile:

----------


## Batonik

Bardzo dziekujemy za podpowiedz do linkow, mysle, ze o to chodzilo.

A jesli chodzi o moje zapytanie dotyczace przylaczy to stworzylam nowy watek
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...=517218#517218
moze cos wiecie na ten temat.

----------


## Honorata

wiekszoc osob poleca najpierw instalacje, potem dopeiro wprawienie okien, nie boicie sie ze zwina instlacje? zastanawiam sie wlasnie nad odwrotna kolejnoscia, najpierw okna, potem wszytsko to co dotyczy srodka domu, zeby bylo trudniej wyniesc

----------


## Batonik

Honorata, z tego co sie zorientowalam, to pozniej ludzie polecaja wstawiac tylko okna drewniane, zeby wilgoc z tynkow i wylewki tych okien nie wypaczyla. Okna PCV jak najbardziej na poczatku mozna.

----------


## Bard13

> wiekszoc osob poleca najpierw instalacje, potem dopeiro wprawienie okien, nie boicie sie ze zwina instlacje? zastanawiam sie wlasnie nad odwrotna kolejnoscia, najpierw okna, potem wszytsko to co dotyczy srodka domu, zeby bylo trudniej wyniesc



Kwestia, kiedy chcecie zacząć wykończeniówkę.

Ze względu na schnięcie tynków i wylewek polecam najpierw obtynkować, wylać posadzki a po jakimś czasie wstawiś i obrobić okna, domek przeschnie jak ta lala.

U nas schło wszystko 2 miesiące do okien i już mieszkamy a zaczęliśmy 6 czerwca.
W domku suchutko aż miło

----------


## duduś

Proszę o opinie czy najpierw osadzić drzwi  wew. z ościżami czy najpierw położyć panele ( albo parkiet) lub kafle?

----------


## Piotr J.

Moim zdaniem zdecydowanie najpierw drzwi potem parkiet.

----------


## tomeczek

najpierw drzwi z ościeżnicami, to są elementy zabudowy które trzeba jakoś obrobić

----------


## jaro'71

Właśnie tego dowiadywałem się w sklepie z drzwiami. Powiedzieli żeby spokojnie poczekać z tym jak będzie ułożona klepka a nawet pomalowane ściany. Wtedy ekipa zamontuje futrynkę, listwy obejmujące i drzwi. Ja czekam, wczoraj nawet zacementowałem otwory w wylewce przewidziane na futrynę... Jeśli jednak zrobiłem błąd to *proszę o alarm!!!*. Moge to jeszcze cofnąć...

----------


## jaro'71

Sprawdziłem jeszcze na stronie Stolarki Wołomin. Cytat z instrukcji montażu:
"1. Przygotowanie.
Montaż ościeżnicy należy wykonywać po pracach wykończeniowych podłóg i ścian (malowanie, tapetowanie, terakota, parkiet)."
więc chyba ok?

----------


## Kingaa

My robiliśmy najpierw podłogi. Właściwie chyba znaczenie ma tu tylko wyglad - szczególnie jeśli podłoga jest pływająca - wtedy jeśli najpierw jest ościeżnica, to trudno jest ładnie obrobić granice podłogi. Jeśli ościeżicę osadzamy jak jest podłoga, to maskuje ona dylatację. Z drugiej strony - mając położoną podłogę trzeba uważać, żeby ekipa montująca drzwi jej nie zniszczyła - wiadomo - ciężkie narzędzia itp...

----------


## Jan Przestrzelski

Nie ma to większego znaczenia tylko w przypadku ościeżnic nastawnych.
Trudno wstawiać drzwi z typową ościeżnicą metalową.

----------


## logard

wiem że to było ale nie mogę znaleźć tego postu. ktoś kiedyś podawał piękną ściągę wszystkich prac od zakupu działki po wprowadzenie się do domu. może ktoś mi poda link?

----------


## Pan Roman

mam w ulubionych więc się podzielę:
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16256
pozdrawiam

----------


## logard

wielkie dzięki!!!  :big grin:  tego szukałem

----------


## AxLe

No to mnie też się przyda  :Wink2:

----------


## zbigniew L

WITAM, MAM DYLEMAT JESTEM W TRAKCIE ORGANIZOWANIA PRAC I NIE DO KOŃCA WIEM JAKĄ KOLEJNOŚĆ POWINNY ONE MIEĆ. TZN PO PIERWSZE  ELEKTRYK TO JASNE, A CO DALEJ ??? INST. C.O. CZY MOŻE TYNKI, KIEDY OKNA,  DRZWI, OCIEPLENIE ITD. I JESZCZE JEDNO CO DO TYNKÓW TO CZY TRADYCYJNE CEMENTOWO PIASKOWE I PÓŹNIEJ GŁADŹ A MOŻE INACZEJ, KTO WIE TO PROSZĘ O PODPOWIEDŹ I Z GÓRY DZIĘKUJĘ

----------


## Lukrecja

> WITAM, MAM DYLEMAT JESTEM W TRAKCIE ORGANIZOWANIA PRAC I NIE DO KOŃCA WIEM JAKĄ KOLEJNOŚĆ POWINNY ONE MIEĆ. TZN PO PIERWSZE  ELEKTRYK TO JASNE, A CO DALEJ ??? INST. C.O. CZY MOŻE TYNKI, KIEDY OKNA,  DRZWI, OCIEPLENIE ITD. I JESZCZE JEDNO CO DO TYNKÓW TO CZY TRADYCYJNE CEMENTOWO PIASKOWE I PÓŹNIEJ GŁADŹ A MOŻE INACZEJ, KTO WIE TO PROSZĘ O PODPOWIEDŹ I Z GÓRY DZIĘKUJĘ


ja miałam najpierw elektryka (a jeszcze najpierw projktanta, bo na etapie elektryka musisz już wiedzieć, gdzie chcesz mieć kinkiet, gdzie zmywarkę, gdzie lustro itd.), tynki i co to chyba tak w miarę równolegle, zależy jak to co masz rozwiązane. Okna wcześniej, tzn. w stan surowy drzwi na razie mam robocze. ocieplenie po oknach.

----------


## inż. Mamoń

proponuję: 

1) elektryk
2) okna jeżeli plastikowe
3) tynki
4) instalator co, wod kan gaz
5) wylewki

Oczywiście okna mogą być przed elektrykiem, ale ja wolę najpierw elektryka. Jeżeli wstawię okna, a potem ileś dni będzie pracował elektryk to opóźni się tynkowanie. Moim zdaniem dobrze jest tynkować wewnątrz jak najszybciej po wstawieniu okien, bo jak długo chcemy mieć okna tylko na piance? Obtynkowane są nieco bezpieczniejsze...

----------


## Lukrecja

> proponuję: 
> 
> 1) elektryk
> 2) okna jeżeli plastikowe
> 3) tynki
> 4) instalator co, wod kan gaz
> 5) wylewki


biedny elektryk, zawieje go  :smile: ))))

----------


## rafallogi

> proponuję: 
> 
> 1) elektryk
> 2) okna jeżeli plastikowe
> 3) tynki
> 4) instalator co, wod kan gaz
> 5) wylewki


Ocieplenie i drzwi dopiero gdy wylewki wyschną. Z oknami nie musisz się również śpieszyć, bo glify możesz obrobić później.

----------


## andrzej100

Najpierw okna, potem jak wyzej. Dom musi byc chociaz w ten sposob zabezpieczony przed przypadkowymi zlodziejami, czy nawet dzieciakami z sasiedztwa

----------


## miła

jeden z wykonawców - solidny polecony budowniczy domów - zaproponował mi, że najpierw zrobi co trzeba włącznie z wylewkami a potem przyśle hydraulika - na moje pytanie:  i co ten hydraulik może będzie kuł pod rury kanalizacyjne ? nic nie odpowiedział - i jak to wziąć poleconego solidnego fachowca do budowania domu ?   :Lol:   a może miał rację ? pozdr Ewa

----------


## bochyn

> jeden z wykonawców - solidny polecony budowniczy domów - zaproponował mi, że najpierw zrobi co trzeba włącznie z wylewkami a potem przyśle hydraulika - na moje pytanie:  i co ten hydraulik może będzie kuł pod rury kanalizacyjne ? nic nie odpowiedział - i jak to wziąć poleconego solidnego fachowca do budowania domu ?    a może miał rację ? pozdr Ewa


polecam nie kontaktować się z osobami polecającymi,
nawet jeśli to rodzina  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## miła

hmmm...  a może z polecanymi ??   :smile:  pozdr Ewa

----------


## ALF

A u mnie jest tak 
1. elekktryk
2. ocieplenie zewnętrzne
3. okna drzwi zewnętrzne, brama garażowa
4. tynki
5. blacha na dach
6. co woda 
7. wylewki

----------


## Śliwiok

Nie miałem okien.  Zacząłem kłaść elektrykę. Po dwóch dniach wszystkie przewody zniknęły. Są ludzie, którzy dla kilku kilogramów miedzi zrobią wszystko. Ten eksperyment kosztował mnie 1500 zł. Może gdybym miał wstawione okna to one by zniknęły.
Musisz wziąć pod uwagę kilka czynników :
1. Czy jest to okolica złodziejogenna.
2. Czy mieszkają obok Twoi zaufani sąsiedzi.
3. Czy masz już jakiekolwiek zabezpieczenia ( płot, stróż, pies...)

Obojętnie jaka kolejność - tylko dobrze pilnuj.

----------


## rafallogi

> A u mnie jest tak 
> 1. elekktryk
> 2. ocieplenie zewnętrzne
> 3. okna drzwi zewnętrzne, brama garażowa
> 4. tynki
> 5. blacha na dach
> 6. co woda 
> 7. wylewki


Niestety niezbyt dobrze-ocieplenie zewnętrzne przed tynkami i wylewkami toż to całą wilgoć zamykasz w chałupie  :ohmy:

----------


## Krashan

najpierw był elektryk, potem okna, potem wod-kan, ślepe wylewki, co i gaz, ocieplenie i regipsy na poddaszu, teraz czekam na tynkarzy i wylewkarzy, w międzyczasie podłogówka w łazience.

----------


## ALF

Raffalogi napisał:
Niestety niezbyt dobrze-ocieplenie zewnętrzne przed tynkami i wylewkami toż to całą wilgoć zamykasz w chałupie

Raffalogi idzie wiosna po wiośnie jest chyba lato a okna sie otwierają brama garażowa też i drzwi równierz, będzie się wietrzyć.  :big grin:  
pozdro

----------


## aleksik

Ni rozumiem dlaczego proponujecie tynki przez instalacją C.O. 
Nie szkoda tynków?

----------


## 1950

z doświadczenia wiem że najpierw woda i kanalizacja, bo to w ścianach, później tynki, ogrzewanie, gaz, wylewki. 
robiąc ogrzewanie przed tynkami narażasz się na to że po tynkach zdjęte grzejniki nie będą pasować do zawiesi, zawiesia mogą być zatynkowane bo na cegle trudno jest zauważyć krzywiznę na 3-4 m a tynkarz wyprowadzi to łatą i zatynkuje zawiesia

----------


## rafałek

Ja mam tak:
1. Wstawiłem ramy z folią w okna
2. Był koniec lutego więc wstawiłem piecyk do salonu
3. Przyszedł elektryk i momo "chłodnego" klimatu rozprowadził elektrykę
4. W połowie marca wszedł hydraulik i zaczął robić swoje.

Elektryk wczoraz zakopał w ziemi co miał zakopać, bo wcześniej się nie dało   :Wink2:  
Obaj z hydraulikiem stwierdzili, że jeśli by wiedzieli przy umawianiu się, że będzie taka pogoda to na pewno bym ich nie zobaczył   :Lol:  .

Teraz ma wejść tynkarz, potem wraca hydraulik i układa podłogówkę, potem tynkarz robi posadzki. Na koniec wstawiamy okna (drewniane) i bramę garażową. Po tym wraca elektryk i uzbraja tablicę.

----------


## Agnieszek

Rafałek! przyznaj się: ściągnąłeś to z mojego planu zajęć!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Oczywiście żartuję! Ale u mnie jest identycznie! Teraz czekamy na tynkarzy, zaczynamy od 19 kwietnia, bo straszą mrozami w nocy do -8st. C, a u mnie okien na razie niet!
A.

----------


## rafałek

Agnieszek - my zaczynamy dziś... to znaczy, że w umowie tak jest, ale już wiem, że będzie poślizg - majstry mają jakąś fuchę i bąkają o tygodniowym poślizgu. Przyznam szczerze, że właśnie przez te przymrozki jest ten poślizg mi na rękę.

----------


## rafslusarczyk

> Ja mam tak:
> 
> . Na koniec wstawiamy okna (drewniane) i bramę garażową. Po tym wraca elektryk i uzbraja tablicę.



różne szkoły ale myślę że okna nie należy montować na końcu - tak jak piszesz choćby ze względu na "szperaczy" mogących przywłaszczyć sobie to i owo

----------


## smutna lidka

ja wstawiłam najpierw okna ale teraz myślę, że one chyba jednak tych tynków nie przeżyją...
albo ściślej mówiąc ... tynkarzy

więc to chyba był błąd - jak to u mnie na budowie  :Wink2:

----------


## agama

Jaka powinna być kolejność dalszych prac w domu w stanie surowych zadaszonym(bez okien). Dom w technologii ściany 3-warstwowej?agama

----------


## ewak39

Tu jest odwalony kawal genialnej roboty.

http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...=16256&start=0

----------


## Jankes

A to jest wg mnie jeszcze lepsze:
Najczestsze pytania

Pozdrawiam 
Jankes

----------


## agama

Wielkie dzięki jesteście skarbnicą wiedzy.

----------


## pawelurb

co dalej jak już bedzie dach ? 

chciałbym okna, drzwi zewnetrzne, potem instalacje , wylewki pod posadzki, tynki , ocieplenie, czy o czymś zapomniałem a może nie w takiej kolejności ?

----------


## KaiM

poszukaj pod hasłem "Harmonogram prac" - jest tu sporo dobrych doświadczeń. Moim zdaniem masz tu sporo nie tak - np tynki powinny isc przed wylewkami itd.

----------


## pattaya

U mnie jest taka kolejność:
-instalacje podtynkowe
-tynki
-instalacje podpodłogowe
-wylewki
-ocieplenie elewacji bez glifów i tynku(muszę czekać na okna)
-podbitka
-okna i drzwi zewnętrzne
-ocieplenie dachu
-podłogi

----------


## Corwin

Przede mną prace wykończeniowe poddasza. Czy ktoś z was wie jaka powinna być kolejność prac?

Mam do zrobienia:
1. postawienie ścianek działowych
2. tynki cem-wap.
3. ocieplenie poddasza wełna i GK.

Czy z racji tego, że tynki do jednak "mokra robota" to ocieplenie powinno być PO tynkach? Z drugiej strony jak postawię ścianki to nie zamontuję już poprawnie ocieplenia...

Kuba

----------


## pawelurb

ja się przyłącze do pytania , bo tez nie znalazłem nigdzie kolejności, planuję u siebie tak:
1. ścianki działowe murowanie
2. otynkowanie ścianek
3. wylewka posadzki
4. ocieplenie poddasza
5. montaż płyt G-K

niby ok, bo prace mokre na początku a reszta później , tylko ze właśnie nie wiem jak to bedzie z możliwością ocieplenia skoro będa już postawione ścianki , nie wiem czy to nie będzie przeszkadzało.

----------


## andk

Czeka mnie ta sama robota, i mam zamiar zrobić to właśnie w takiej kolejności jak napisał *pawelurb*. 
 Może tylko taka uwaga dodatkowa na temat izolacji. Będę miał 15 + 5 cm; wysokość ścianki działowej do styku warstw izolacji. Warstwa 5 cm niejako już w pomieszczeniu (tzn. poniżej zakończenia ścianki działowej).

----------


## Jankes

> Czy z racji tego, że tynki do jednak "mokra robota" to ocieplenie powinno być PO tynkach? Z drugiej strony jak postawię ścianki to nie zamontuję już poprawnie ocieplenia...
> 
> Kuba


Sluszne rozumowanie. Wprawdzie ktos sie kiedys wypowiadal, ze robil najpierw plyty apotem wylewki  i nic sie plytom nie stalo,niemniej jednak tynki zawieraja znacznie wiecej wilgoci i moga skutecznie uszkodzic plyty. Nawet w przypadku zielonych wodoodpornych plyt nie jest zalecane narazanie ich na bezposredni kontakt z wilgocia. 
Co do poprawnego montazu ocieplenia, to scianki nie przeszkadzaja zupepnie. W zasadzie nawetpomagaja, bo czesc profili mozna do nich przykrecic. W zasadzie jakbys najpierw zrobil sufit podwieszany a potem tynkowal sciane to tego styku nie da sie poprawnie wykonczyc. 
Tak wiec najpierw scianki, potem tynki,potem wylewki, a na koncu ocieplenie i plyty GK.
Pozdrawiam
Jankes

----------


## SławekD

Ja zrobiłem to ciut inaczej :
1. Posadzki - w razie konieczności lub potrzeby zawsze mogę zmienić układ ścianek i posadzka wszędzie będzie równa.
2. ścianki dziąłowe - ok 5 cm niżej niż krokwie i jętki
3. tynkowanie
4. ocieplanie 150+50 wełny
5. GK - niestety tu już nie da się zrobić równo w każdym pomieszczeniu w   
     razie rozbiórki ścian
Wszystko już wykonane

----------


## Wakmen

> ...
> Sluszne rozumowanie. Wprawdzie ktos sie kiedys wypowiadal, ze robil najpierw plyty apotem wylewki  i nic sie plytom nie stalo,niemniej jednak tynki zawieraja znacznie wiecej wilgoci i moga skutecznie uszkodzic plyty. Nawet w przypadku zielonych wodoodpornych plyt nie jest zalecane narazanie ich na bezposredni kontakt z wilgocia....


W tym miejscu to chyba przesadziłeś   :ohmy:  . To po co takie "zielone" płyty stosuje się w łązienkach gdzie wilgoci jest jeszcze więcej? Po to by je za jakiś czas wymienić bo się uszkodzą??

----------


## Pawson

ja wlasnie dostalem od wykonawcy oferte na robienie welny na poddaszu w zimie na nia folia paroizolacyjna i ruszta ... dom w stanie surowym z zbiatymi otworami na zime. 

Na wiosne mialoby byc tynkowanie i wylewki i wtedy plyty k-g. 

Odnosnie wilgoci on i jeszcze jakies 10 os. co pytalem o zdanie mowia ze jak sie polozy folie i przy tynkowaniu i wylewkach nie bedzie okien tylko otwory to nic welnie nie grozi... 

co wy na to ??

----------


## Agnieha

u mnie były ścianki murowane, potem wylewka i tynki cem-wap poczekalismy aż toto wyschnie i dopiero ocieplanie dachu i ścianki z k-g
Nie za bardzo chciałam wierzyć że jak sie położy folię to wełna przetrwa  tym bardziej ze teraz jest i tak zimno i wilgotno. Czasami wykonawcy jak sie spieszą z robotą bo gnają na drugą to wszystko im pasuje nie trzeba sie przejmować wilgocią itp. 
A po za tym teraz gipsują ścianki i też zanim się za to wzięli to kazali grzać zeby nie było za duzo wilgoci 

Dużo zależy też od tego jak bardzo sie ufa fachowcom.

----------


## Bigsister

Właśnie chcemy umawiać różne ekipy do wykończenia domu ( 160 m, dwie kondygnacje ). Żeby wszystko w miarę dobrze zgrać, musielibyśmy wiedzieć, ile czasu potrzebuje elektryk, instalator CO, wylewkarze, tynkarze, itp. 
Ile u Was trwały takie prace?

----------


## izat

chyba niewiele osób odpowie na tak zadane pytanie
wszystko zależy od ilości ludzi pracujących i tempa danej ekipy
np. u koleżanki dom około 200 m2 był "obinstalowany" przez pewną ekipę w kabelki elektrycze w ciągu jednego dnia
gdyby elektryk pracował sam, zapewne robiłby to miesiąc

----------


## Wakmen

> ja wlasnie dostalem od wykonawcy oferte na robienie welny na poddaszu w zimie na nia folia paroizolacyjna i ruszta ... dom w stanie surowym z zbiatymi otworami na zime. 
> 
> Na wiosne mialoby byc tynkowanie i wylewki i wtedy plyty k-g.


A ja właśnie tak robię z tym że mam już okna i mogę sobie kozą szamotową dopalać aby było w środku ciepło.
Byle do pszodu.

----------


## Dominik!

Naprawdę trudno to przewidzieć. U mnie przykładowo ocieplenie robią już miesiąc, a jeszcze z tydzień im został  :Evil:  , podczas gdy sprawna ekipa zrobiłaby to w 2 tygodnie. Dzięki temu tynkowanie muszę zostawić na przyszły rok.   :Evil:

----------


## lonly

Rozwiązcie mój spór ze ślubną. Ja mówię malować po podłogach czyli panelach i płytkach a ona twierdzi że najpierw malować a potem podłogi. Musze mieć to na papierze  :Lol:

----------


## alienka

Najpierw malowanie ścian a potem panele. Nie inaczej.  :Lol:

----------


## kasztanka

ja proponuuje przed wykonczeniowka 

ALARM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

zle doswiadczenia  :sad:

----------

Ja zamierzam tak:
-ocieplenie poddasza (bez płyt)
-alarm (instalacja bardzo podstawowa  :wink: )
- okna i drzwi
- elektryka
-tynki
-hydraulika, co
-wylewki
- płyty k-g na poddaszu

i cała reszta  :big grin: 

Bardzo proszę o wskazanie ewentualnych błędów koncepcyjnych przy takim układzie prac

----------


## lonly

> Ja zamierzam tak:
> -ocieplenie poddasza (bez płyt)
> -alarm (instalacja bardzo podstawowa )
> - okna i drzwi
> - elektryka
> -tynki
> -hydraulika, co
> -wylewki
> - płyty k-g na poddaszu
> ...


Za przeproszeniem ocieplenie przed wylewkami? to trochę pójdzie wilgoci w tą wełnę ....no tego zapach nie ciekawy. A z własnego doświadczenia hydraulika(grzejniki) przed tynkami bo tak to będzie trochę kucia i znowu tynkarz potrzebny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasztanka

> Ja zamierzam tak:
> -ocieplenie poddasza (bez płyt)
> -alarm (instalacja bardzo podstawowa )
> - okna i drzwi
> - elektryka
> -tynki
> -hydraulika, co
> -wylewki
> - płyty k-g na poddaszu
> ...


alarm (czujki i centralka) po tynkach  :wink:

----------


## kasztanka

> Napisał baba_budowniczy
> 
> Ja zamierzam tak:
> -ocieplenie poddasza (bez płyt)
> -alarm (instalacja bardzo podstawowa )
> - okna i drzwi
> - elektryka
> -tynki
> -hydraulika, co
> ...


my zrobilismy po tynkach - malo trzeba poprawiac  :smile: 
jedynie w lazienkach -ale tam kafle wiec nie jest zle!
a jak robisz podlogowke to hydraulik ci nie wejdzie przed tynkami bo bedzie sie bal ze rusztowaniem tynkarze mu zniszcza cala instalacje!

----------

Tynki chcę przed hydrauliką - będzie sporo podłogówki...
Alarm taki szczątkowy - kilka czujek - ze wzgledu na zamknięcie domu, prawdziwa instalacja alarmowa razem z elektryką
Wełan - tu już słyszałam opinie diametralnie różne - kilka osób zrobiło tak jak ja zamierzam i NIC sie z wełną nie stało   :Roll:  . Ale szczerze mówiąc tu nie mam 150% pewnosci - jest to trochę ryzyko...

----------


## kasztanka

> Tynki chcę przed hydrauliką - będzie sporo podłogówki...
> Alarm taki szczątkowy - kilka czujek - ze wzgledu na zamknięcie domu, prawdziwa instalacja alarmowa razem z elektryką
> Wełan - tu już słyszałam opinie diametralnie różne - kilka osób zrobiło tak jak ja zamierzam i NIC sie z wełną nie stało   . Ale szczerze mówiąc tu nie mam 150% pewnosci - jest to trochę ryzyko...


my zrobilismy najpierw welne potem wylewki 
mysle ze nic sie nie stalo  :smile: 
grzejemy w domu caly czas wiec moze dlatego
z plytami GK sie wstrzymujemy az bedzie cieplo

----------

Zamierzam wełnę zrobić teraz, zaraz  :wink: , w nastepnym rzucie alarm wersja beta1  :wink:  i zamknięcie...
Później elektryka
A później - mam nadzieję, że będzie już w miarę ciepło i nie będzie trzeba grzać, tylko wietrzyć
Ale może rzeczywiscie - w harmonogramie uwzględnić wkład kominkowy przed tynkami i wylewkami   :Roll:  ?

----------


## janzar

> Ja zamierzam tak:
> -ocieplenie poddasza (bez płyt)
> -alarm (instalacja bardzo podstawowa )
> - okna i drzwi
> - elektryka
> -tynki
> -hydraulika, co
> -wylewki
> - płyty k-g na poddaszu
> ...


WITAM 
MOIM SKROMNYM ZDANIEM TO WŁAŚCIWA KOLEJNOŚĆ 
POWODZENIA JZ

----------


## Jerrys

Witam
My robiliśmy tak:
- okna
- instalacja elektryczna - okablowanie
- tynki
- hydraulik
- wylewki
- ocieplanie poddasza - po wyschnięciu wylewek
- kominek + DGP
- gipsowanie
- płytki
- drzwi wewnętrzne
- malowanie
- panele
Poza tynkami, wylewkami i hydrauliką resztę robiłem sam więc trwało to prawie 2 lata - od stycznia 2005 mieszkamy
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KamaD

A po jakim czasie po wylaniu wylewek można układać na nich kafle??

----------


## iga9

No własnie - mnie oprocz kolejnosci prac bardzo interesuja tez przerwy w "ciagu"  :smile:  , czyli co ile schnie i jak cala ta praca wykonczeniowa wyglada w czasie?

----------


## polanka

> Tynki chcę przed hydrauliką - będzie sporo podłogówki...


ja zrobiłem hydraulikę na raty - najpierw rozprowadzenie wszelkich rur, CO i CWU (i właściwie równolegle elektryk, obaj zgodnie stwierdzili że sobie nie przeszkadzają, zresztą spotkali się nie po raz pierwszy),
potem tynki, 
potem wstawiłem okna (tak, bałem się, ale się udało)
potem wszedł 'nasz forumowy' janzar z papą termozgrzewalną i styropianem.
potem znowu wszedł hydraulik i porozkładał rurki od podłogówek
potem wszedł janzar z miksokretem i zrobił wylewki.

wymagało to dość precyzyjnej synchronizacji ale się dało.

Grzegorz

----------


## BK

U mnie było tak
mury,
dach
jednocześnie z kończeniem dachu było kucie pod kanalizę i wodę i rozprowadzenie wentylacji mechanicznej - były takie dni kiedy pracowały trzy ekipy jednocześnie (zabierali się do roboty elektrycy)
W międzyczasie okna, kończenie elektryki i dachu.
Tynki po wstawieniu okien 
Rozłożenie podłogówki, styropian
Wylewki
Potem wkroczyła ekipa od wykończenia (Ekipa od wykończenia - tzw Dream Team - specjaliści od wszystkiego)- poprawki tynków gipsowych - ręcznie (bo pan tynkarz się machnął i wytynkował za nisko - sufit mielibyśmy na wysokości 2,45), 
Dream Team - wykonanie podłóg na strychu (płyta OSB), ścian GK na strychu (nieużytkowym), podwieszenia płyt GK na suficie i ocieplenia wełną sufitu
Dream Team - płytki na podłogach i ścianach, 
Po płytkach montaż pieca co i kominka, podpięcie całej kotłowni - ten sam pan hydraulik z ekipą
Malowanie miejsc za grzejnikami żeby można było powiesić grzejniki
Hydraulicy - podkucie pod grzejniki, powieszenie grzejników, montaż umywalki, sedesu, baterii
Dream Team - zarobienie poprawek po kuciach, malowanie całości domu, 
Podłogi - Ekipa Dream Team - panele na podłogach
Meble, przeprowadzka etc

Poprawki, poprawki, poprawki, wiecznie jakieś poprawki
Wykonanie kuchni (zamówienie złożone w czerwcu, zrealizowane w lutym roku następnego) 
Duża wódka

Zrobienie drugiej łazienki - Sajgon w domu od nowa
kolejna duża wódka

i tak dalej

Na wiosnę trzeba znowu malować

----------


## backdraft

Stoi sobie stan surowy - co dalej?
czy teraz instalacje elektr., gaz, kaloryfery i dopiero okna.
Czy okna przed kaloryferami i innymi instalacjami.

----------


## kaskaa

może tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...=kolejno%B6%E6

----------


## protas

> Stoi sobie stan surowy - co dalej?
> czy teraz instalacje elektr., gaz, kaloryfery i dopiero okna.
> Czy okna przed kaloryferami i innymi instalacjami.


Okna !!! Bo jak powiesisz kaloryfery to pewnie już ich nie będzie na drugi dzień.
Po oknach wchodzi elektryk, póżniej rozprowadzenie rur wodnych i tynki.

----------


## anpi

> Napisał backdraft
> 
> Stoi sobie stan surowy - co dalej?
> czy teraz instalacje elektr., gaz, kaloryfery i dopiero okna.
> Czy okna przed kaloryferami i innymi instalacjami.
> 
> 
> Okna !!! Bo jak powiesisz kaloryfery to pewnie już ich nie będzie na drugi dzień.
> Po oknach wchodzi elektryk, póżniej rozprowadzenie rur wodnych i tynki.


No ale okna też kradną  :Confused:

----------


## selimm

> Napisał protas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał backdraft
> 
> ...


to moze najpierw solidne 3m ogrodzenie i 3 psy ...a potem okna   :Wink2:

----------


## AlaB

Okna po wszystkich robotach mokrych (wylewki, tynki)

----------


## areq

Okna drewniane i owszem ,PCV można i przed i po mokrych rzeczach. Poza tym każdy powinien wiedzieć co ma robić wpierw.Ktoś kto ma dom "na odludziu" powinien tak sharmonizować prace by tuż przed oknami,a najlepiej w czasie montażu zatrudnić elektryka i "alarmistę"...ktoś kto buduje bliźniaka,a za ścianą sąsiad już mieszka,kolejność prac tak naprawdę może być zupełnie inna.Można sobie pozwolić na większy luz psychiczny,jakby co to sąsiedzi mimowolnie nawet przypilnują budowy.

----------


## selimm

Podobno za kochaną "mamusie" w Tunezji dają 5 wielbładow 
urlop sie zbliza wiec....  :cool:

----------


## Ados

> Stoi sobie stan surowy - co dalej?
> czy teraz instalacje elektr., gaz, kaloryfery i dopiero okna.
> Czy okna przed kaloryferami i innymi instalacjami.


jeżeli nie ma okien i drzwi to wtedy jest możliwość "włamu" (w zasadzie wejścia) i wyniesienia kabli i wszelkich rzeczy co są w środku, z drugiej strony możliwość wyniesienia okien też jest  :big grin: , nie ma idealnego rozwiązania  :smile: 

myśmy robili tak: instalacja wod-kan, elektryka, DGP, tynki, okna, drzwi, brama garażowa, tynki, instalacja kominka, instalacja pod ogrzewanie (grzejniki i podłogówka), wylewki 

ekipa od tynków może naciskać też żeby były okna, myśmy ściany gdzie sa okna wytynkowali po osadzeniu okien, wtedy od razu zostały obrobione, na około okien tynkarze dawali specjalne listwy plastikowe żeby tynk nie dotykał okien, poza tym jak

----------


## iwo_72

No to ja już nic nie wiem! Jak z tymi Oknami (dodam ze drewnianymi i  tynkami wewnętrznymi! Strasza mi ze okna drewniane spuchną jak poźniej bede robiła tynki!!!

----------


## Ados

> No to ja już nic nie wiem! Jak z tymi Oknami (dodam ze drewnianymi i  tynkami wewnętrznymi! Strasza mi ze okna drewniane spuchną jak poźniej bede robiła tynki!!!


mi nie spuchły, też mam drewniane

----------


## Ados

> Tynki chcę przed hydrauliką - będzie sporo podłogówki...


i co będziecie skuwać tynk w czasie robienia hydrauliki? mowie o wodzie i kanalizie

----------


## backdraft

Którą kolejność proponujecie wybrać 1 czy 2:
1. Okna potem elktryka potem alarm potem rury i kaloryfery 
czy 
2. Okna potem rury potem elektryka potem alarm potem kaloryfery

PS. Od tych kolejności już mi się w łepetynie trochę kręci... jeszcze trochę i się zdecyduję ... i już.

----------


## kaskaa

Ktoś już napisał: "albo pilnujesz okien, albo instalacji" 
Rozprowadź instalację alarmową, zamontuj okna i najlepiej tego samego dnia zacznij korzystać z usługi monitoringu domu. My przed tymi pracami rozprowadziliśmy instalację elektryczną.

----------


## Rocky

> Ktoś już napisał: "albo pilnujesz okien, albo instalacji" 
> Rozprowadź instalację alarmową, zamontuj okna i najlepiej tego samego dnia zacznij korzystać z usługi monitoringu domu. My przed tymi pracami rozprowadziliśmy instalację elektryczną.


Zgadzam się z *kaskaą*. Najlepiej zacząć rozprowadzać elektrykę, tak żeby móc doprowadzic zasilanie do alarmu i rozprowadzić kabelki do alarmu - to jednego dnia. Następnego dnia zamontowac okna i jezeli się uda, uruchomić alarm i monitoring. A jeżeli się nie uda to najwyżej jedną noc spędzisz na budowie  :Wink2:  W zasadzie istotne jest jak najszybciej uruchomić alarm i nie pozostawiać okien bez opieki.

----------


## tulek

witam!
jaka jest kolejność wykonania prac przed montazem hydraulicznym?
stan surowy budynku
jak myslicie najpierw wykonawca powinien wylac chudziaka,otynkowac sciany,rozłożyc styropian,wykuc bruzdy na 4 piony, polożyc instalacje hydrauliczna wraz z powieszeniem grzejnikow zrobic probe szczelnosci zatynkowac bruzdy?
moze trzeba ulozyc przewody pionow przed otynkowaniem scian?
a moze jest inna kolejnosc wykonania tych czynnosci?
chce sprawdzic mojego wyykonawce stąd te pytania czy potrzeba jest demolowania tynku w celu polozenia pionow
gdzie mozna znależć informaje tego typu????
z gory dzieki

----------


## Marcin_Łódź

na początku strony jest przyklejony temat "najczęściej zadawane pytania..."  Tam też są odnośniki do tematów dot. kolejności prac.

----------


## Rocky

> jaka jest kolejność wykonania prac przed montazem hydraulicznym?


1. Rozłożenie rurek od kanalizacji na etapie stanu zero, czyli przed zalaniem chudziaka, następnie chudziak.

2. Przed tynkami wszystko to co będzie pod tynkiem, czyli dojścia do kaloryferów, piony, ewentualnie rurki do wody, chociaż nawet jeśli później trzeba je będzie wkuwać to nic takiego, hydraulik zagipsuje, a pewnie docelowo i tak będą zakryte płytkami.

3. Po tynkach a przed przygotowaniem posadzki do zalania, wszystko co jeszcze nie zostało rozłożone, a idzie w podłodze, czyli np. ogrzewanie podłogowe. 

4. Przed wylaniem jastrychu próba szczelności. 

5. Kaloryfery później np. przed ostatnim malowaniem.

Oczywiście mozna te prace wykonywac w innej kolejności, ale aby uniknąć konieczności wzywania kilka razy tynkarzy sądzę, że tak będzie dobrze (za to hydraulik sie najeździ  :Wink2:  ).

----------


## Robert i Aga

Na jakim etapie budowy należy wstawiać okna? 
Kiedy i  jakiej kolejności wykonywać instalacje? 
Czy w czasie prac dekarskich można wykonywać jakieś inne prace związane z budową? 
Czekamy na wasze opinie   :smile:

----------


## johny27

u mnie wlasnie rozpoczely sie prace dekarskie - mam juz dach pokryty folia.

W najblizszy piatek uruchamiam instalacje alarmowa i w stawiam okna.

W nastepnej kolejnosci:
 - instalacja elektryczna i wod-kan
 - tynki
 - wylewki

----------


## anpi

U mnie jutro wchodzą tynkarze, a jak będą kończyć - zostaną wstawione okna. Żałuję, że nie założyłem ich przed elektryką, bo mi skradziono trochę kabli.

----------


## michal_m

U nas było tak:

1. Murry i dach
2. Elektryka
3. Tynki wewn.
4. Podłogówka
5. Wylewki
6. Okna, bramy i alarm
7. Glify wewn.
8. Elewacja

Fakt, ryzyko utraty kabli, ale za to tynki schną bez okien. Niektórzy producenci mogą odmówić gwarancji na okna (zwłaszcza drewniane), jeżeli tynkowanie było po ich montażu.

Okna i alarm jednego dnia - lepiej stracić kilka kabli, niż kilka okien  :wink: 

Swoją drogą jestem ciekaw jak założyc alarm bez instalacji elektrycznej?

----------


## johny27

jak to jak?? - normalnie

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

> U nas było tak:
> 
> 1. Murry i dach
> 2. Elektryka
> 3. Tynki wewn.
> 4. Podłogówka
> 5. Wylewki
> 6. Okna, bramy i alarm
> 7. Glify wewn.
> ...


a inst. wod-kan?

----------


## 3241mirek

Jeśli masz drewniane to po wykonaniu tynków, jeśli PCV to możesz wstawiać praktycznie na każdym etapie. JA wstawiłem po wykonaniu "chudziaka". Teraz tylko otwieram je na cały dzień iczekam aż beton wyschnie. A czekając na schnący beton można robić inne rzeczy   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Marek30022

Tylko jedna uwaga. Jeśli będziesz robił instalację przed wstawieniem okien i instalacją alarmu to musi być stały nadzór nad budynkiem. U mnie mimo moich ostrzeżen elekktryk nie chciał czekać na wstawienie okien i stracił "trochę" kabli. Niedawno budujący blisko mnie inwestor, mimo moich ostrzeżeń, robił instalację przed oknami. Stracił kable i część miedzianej instalacji wodnej. Ten co miał pilnować pojechał na jeden dzień do domu.

----------


## michal_m

> jak to jak?? - normalnie


Kurcze, że ja na to nie wpadłem  :wink: 

Ale zdaje się monitoring wtedy nie wchodzi w grę?

----------


## michal_m

> Napisał michal_m
> 
> U nas było tak:
> 
> 1. Murry i dach
> 2. Elektryka
> 3. Tynki wewn.
> 4. Podłogówka
> 5. Wylewki
> ...


Wod-kan razem z podłogówką oczywiście, ten sam hydraulik.

----------


## kulistkiewicz

jaka powinna być kolejność prac: pierwsze tynki (gipsowe) i ocieplenie poddasza z zabudową płytami czy na odwrót? jak sadzicie?

----------


## bwojtek

Tynki wewnętrzene (i wylewki), przerwa 4-6 tyg. i dopiero ocieplanie poddasza i ocieplenie zewnętrzne.

----------


## kulistkiewicz

co sie stanie jak będzie odwrotnie , płyty spuchna i popękają?

----------


## bwojtek

Istnieje takie ryzyko - chyba, że dasz "zieloną" płytę.

----------


## kulistkiewicz

no to mam chyba problem bo  go.sciu od ociepleń ma tylko czas  przed tymi co maja tynkować, i co ryzykować?

----------


## angi

A czy instalacji światła nie bedzie przeszkadzało, że zostanie na zimę.
Będą okna i monitoring, i dlatego tak się zastanawiam nad elektryką 
czy rozprowadzić.

----------


## Gryfpc

U nas już z miesiąc inst. el. jest rozprowadzona, a okna wprawiamy dopiero po 20 września. Mało tego, przyłącza el. jeszcze nie mamy, kable są przyklejone do ściany (na klej na gorąco i gips) bez kucia, w dodatku pociągnięte są metodą bezpuszkową, więc lecą w dość długich odcinkach. Wszystko jeszcze na wierzchu, bo tynkarze też jeszcze nie dotarli. Spię spokojnie w domu, a o budowe sie nie martwię chociaż nie jest pilnowana. Ludzie, bez paniki!

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## theRav

U nas to wygląda tak:
1. Okna i drzwi zewnętrzne
2. Elektryka
3. Tynki wewnętrzne
4. Wod-kan i CO
5. Wylewki

Dopiero potem można montować urządzenia, takie jak kaloryfery

----------


## pi_ngwinek

u mnie bylo dokladnie j.w.

----------


## Gryfpc

My jednak jesteśmy za inną kolejnością:
1. Instalacje elektryczne
2. Piony wod-kan
3. Tynki zewn.
4. "poziome" wod-kan
5. C.O.
6. wylewki
7. Stolarka
8. ocieplenie poddasza
9. ocieplenie zewn. + tynki zewn.

----------


## anpi

A u mnie było tak:
- elektryka (i pozostałe kable: komputerowe, alarmowe i antenowe)
- tynki
- okna (w trakcie tynków)
- alarm
- CO i wod-kan
- wylewki

Teraz będzie:
- montaż grzejników
- zabudowa poddasza
- taras i schody zewnętrzne
- elewacja
- kotłownia i kominek

Moim największym błędem był montaż okien po tynkach (a w zasadzie pod koniec tynków). Tynki wypadły w największe upały i popękały. Gdyby były okna - nie wyschłyby tak szybko.

----------


## krisga

czy montowanie plyt GK na poddaszu powinno sie robić po tynkach na scianach i wylewce podłogi ??? ogolnie po mokrych pracach we wnetrzu?

----------


## anpi

Zdecydowanie tak. Płyty GK są silnie higroskopijne (w ludzkim języku - chłoną wilgoć).

----------


## WM 08

My zrobilimy tak:
- instalacja elektryczna, alarm, inet, TV;
- drzwi, okna (drewniane) i uruchomienie monitoringu;
- rozprowadzenie rur wszelkiego rodzaju;
- prace mokre;
- teraz ocieplimy poddasze i na koniec karton gipsy na poddaszu.
Producent moich okien nie stawia warunku, że montaż okien ma być wykonany po pracach "mokrych". Dobrze wykonane okna sš zabezpieczone przed wnikaniem wilgoci do drewna. Tynki i wylewni zrobione zostanš z "agregatu" wiec wilgotnoć dużo mniejsza niż "tradycyjnš" metodš.
Firmy produkujace karton-gipsy np. Rigips nie zalecają montarzu KG przed wykonaniem tynkow i wylewek bo "popłyną".

----------


## krisga

> rozprowadzenie rur wszelkiego rodzaju


tu mam pytanko czy rozprowadznie rur  [min C.O.] ...łaczyło sie ze sprawdzniem ich poprawnego dzialania czyli paleniem w piecu? czy tylko proba szczelnosci?

----------


## WM 08

Niestety tylko próba szczelnoci bo nie ma jeszcze gazu, a ogrzewanie ma być gazowe.

----------


## iwciach

Witam ! czy ktoś mógłby pomóc mi ustalic kolejnośc prac wykończeniowych. Mamy stan surowy zamknięty- teraz przerwa do marca i musimy zgrać wszystkie ekipy (chcemy mieszkać pod koniec przyszłego roku). Nie chciałabym aby ekipy deptały sobie po piętach, albo kolejnośc była bezsensowna. Dlatego proszę Was o pomoc.

----------


## izat

instalacje- elektryczna, hydrauliczna, wentylacja (reku)
tynki
wylewki
ocieplenie poddasza i g-k
ew sufity podwieszane
prace glazurnicze, mokre
podłogi drewniane
parapety
malowanie
 :smile:

----------


## anpi

Izat, ale parapety wewnętrzne to chyba przed podłogami, co?

----------


## iwciach

Izat, bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## izat

> Izat, ale parapety wewnętrzne to chyba przed podłogami, co?


dlaczego??

----------


## Rocky

> czy ktoś mógłby pomóc mi ustalic kolejnośc prac wykończeniowych


Najczęściej zadawane pytania ... Czyli zanim napiszesz ...  patrz: *Kolejność wykonywania prac*
To Ci na pewno wiele wyjaśni, później pytaj dalej   :Wink2:

----------


## krzysztofh

> instalacje- elektryczna, hydrauliczna, wentylacja (reku)
> tynki
> wylewki
> ocieplenie poddasza i g-k
> ew sufity podwieszane
> prace glazurnicze, mokre
> podłogi drewniane
> parapety
> malowanie


Zaczynając instalace proponuję zacząć od instalacji kanalizacyjnej, później rozprowadzenie rur odkurzacza centralnego (jeżeli kotś planuje), potem instalacje związane z przewodami czyli elektryczna, alarmowa, telefoniczna, antenowa i komputerowa.

----------


## anpi

> Napisał anpi
> 
> Izat, ale parapety wewnętrzne to chyba przed podłogami, co?
> 
> 
> dlaczego??


No ja tak planuję. Montaż parapetów to jednak brudna robota i szkoda niszczyć podłogi.

----------


## pawelurb

u mnie było tak:

Zimą instalacja elektryczna, alarmowa  i wod-kan na wiosnę tynki , potem rozprowadzenie ogrzewania i montaż grzejników , wylewki , dokończenie kotłowni , ocieplenie zewnętrzne , ocieplenie dachu , parapety przed malowaniem , a że sie wylewki ubrudzą. i tak ich nie będzie widac, zamiecie sie i będzie ok.

----------


## iwciach

Dzięki Rocky! wiedziałam,że gdzieś na forum widziałam taką kolejność, ale nijak nie mogłam tego znaleźć. Dzięki bardzo! I już można usiąść i zaplanowac przyszły rok!  :big grin:

----------


## anpi

> parapety przed malowaniem , a że sie wylewki ubrudzą. i tak ich nie będzie widac, zamiecie sie i będzie ok.


To logiczne, ale ktoś tu proponował parapety po podłogach drewnianych. Tego nie rozumiem  :ohmy:

----------


## Bluszczowcy

Jaka powinna byc prawidłowa kolejność wykonywania poszczególnych prac budowalnych?
Próbuję to właśnie ułożyc i mam wiele wątpliwości.

Pomóżcie. W jakiej kolejności wykonywaliście prace na waszej budowie?

----------


## rammzes1

parę postów wyżej  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=47119

----------


## dooddie

Witam
Czy można położyć wełnę na poddaszu przed wylaniem wylewek i położeniem tynków cementowo wapiennych.?
Czy wilgoć nie wpłynie negatywnie na wełnę mineralną?
Pozdrawiam
Dooddie

----------


## ArtiW

moim zdaniem mozna

----------


## grazia111

ostatnio zmagalismy sie z tym samy pytaniem.
spotkalam sie z roznymi odpowiedziami, doswiadczonych fachowcow.

Nasz kierownik budowy stwierdzil, ze mozna przed tynkami i wylewkami, ale pod warunkiem, ze sa juz okna i welne od razu nakryje sie od wewnatrz folia (zolta) paraizolacyjna. Inny, ze lepiej po i odczekac az dobrze wszystko wyschnie, bo inaczej bedzie smierdziec, jak welna wchlonie wilgoc, a poza tym bez welny bedzie mozna na przestrzeni tego czasu sprawdzic, czy dach nie przecieka. To trafilo do nas i welne zrobimy po tynkach i wylewkach.

pozdrawiam

----------


## dooddie

Czyli lepiej nie ryzykować i ocieplić dach po wszystkich mokrych robotach.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## qki&pati

tez sie zastanawialiśmy nad tym - w koncu jednak postanowilismy klasc welne na poddaszu po wykonaniu wylewek i tynków, razem z ociepleniem zew.

raz ze lepiej zrobic to po pracach mokrych, dwa ze chcemy przetestowac nowo polozony dach...
qki&pati

----------


## Amor

Witam wszystkich!
Planujemy w najbliższym czasie kłaść "okablowanie" + tynki choć okien jeszcze nie mamy. Zastanawiam się czy jest to dobry pomysł. 
Przegladając Wasze zdjęcia u wielu zaobserwowałam najpierw okna a potem resztę. Jak było u Was, podzielcie się doświadczeniami i uwagami.
Dajcie plusy i minusy.

Pzdr
Amor   :Wink2:

----------


## thomasso

zalezy jakie okna- jak plastik -to nie ma znaczenia,
jesli drewniene - to po pracach mokrych( tynki,wylewki)

----------


## popi

dokłądnie jak PCV to bez znaczenia. Natomiast jak masz drewniane to po tynkach. np u Urzędowskiego jak montują po  tynkach to masz dłuższą gwarancję. pozdrawiam

----------


## zenek_akcent

ja mam PCV  - także mogłem przed tynkami. Troche strach robić instalacje bez zamkniecia chyba ze ktoś ma dużo czasu na pilnowanie albo fachowcy od tynków  depczą po piętach elektrykowi

----------


## Amor

Zdarzają się próby wyrywania kabli ze ścian? Są tacy desperaci?   :Wink2:  

Amor

----------


## popi

są nawet ostatnio w gazecie czytałem. jakiejś babce wymontowali 3 okna PCV i wszystkie kable powyrywali z nowobudowanego domu. Oszacowała ona straty na 4,5 tysiąca. Okna znalezli nieopodal w lesie pod jakąś płachtą bo pewnie złodzieje nie mieli sie jak zabrać i przechować chceli   :Roll:

----------


## dooddie

dzięki za pomoc
poczekam aż zrobią mi wylewki i tynki
pozdrawiam

----------


## lontrel

Ludzie gdzie wy zyjecie ja mam okna dachowe elektryke i złozony styropian na podłogę jak narazie nic mi jeszcze nie zginęło a nie mam jeszcze okien

----------


## Amor

A co w przypadku gdy poddasze będzie wykończone np. za kilka lat? Ocieplic dach przecież trzeba, a bez wylewek i ocieplenia podłóg na poddaszu da się chyba przeżyć.

Amor

----------


## hala_k

> Ludzie gdzie wy zyjecie ja mam okna dachowe elektryke i złozony styropian na podłogę jak narazie nic mi jeszcze nie zginęło a nie mam jeszcze okien


W Polsce, nie bój, nie bój i tobie ukradną..

----------


## zenek_akcent

> Zdarzają się próby wyrywania kabli ze ścian? Są tacy desperaci?   
> 
> Amor


A własnie ze sie zdarzają, znajomy elektryk po trzech dniach roboty prychodzi a tu niespodzianka (nie było okien), cześc kabli pocięte a czesc wyrwana, także ...

----------


## demex

> jesli drewniene - to po pracach mokrych( tynki,wylewki)


To kto wtedy robi szpalety wewnętrzne?

----------


## ryby

Jeśli okna PCV to zaraz po oknach proponuję ubezpieczenie a dopiero później instalacje i tynki.

----------


## dodi

Witam

Jak  powinna być kolejność prac w przypadku:

-Malowanie i część tapetowanie ścian i sufitów
-drzwi (regulowana ościeżnica)
-podłogi (deska barlinecka)


dziękuję 

dodi

----------


## pawelurb

malowanie i tapetowanie 
drzwi 
podłoga na końcu

moze być też podłoga najpierw , a potem drzwi , tylko że wtedy czasami trzeba coś poprawiać i obrabiać wokoło drzwi , przynajmniej listwy wykończeniowe powinno się montować na końcu.

----------


## qbav

malowanie finalne (kolor) moze byc tez po parkietach, ale uprzednio zagruntuj i daj pierwsza warstwe przed parkietami. No i drzwi chyba po parkietach...

----------


## Edybre

Nie udało mi się znaleźć odpowiedzi więc zapytuję bardziej doświadczonych. 
Mam aktualnie stan surowy, wkrótce będą montowane okna i drzwi zewnętrzne. Potem elektryk zrobi instalację. Mam pytanie odnośnie położenia papy termozgrzewalnej. Czy powinnam ją położyć już teraz (część kabli będzie iść po posadzce) a potem instalacja hydrauliczna i tynki wewnętrzne? Czy tynkarze nie uszkodzą tej papy? A może tynk powinnam położyć po elektryku ale przed instalacją hydrauliczną? Prosze o radę jak organizowaliście ten etap prac: inst. elektryczna, hydrauliczna(woda i ogrzewanie), papa na chudziaku, tynki wewnętrzne, inst. odkurzacza centr.
Dziękuję z góry za wszelkie rady.

----------


## chmiel56

A dlaczego papa termozgrzewalna?

Przy wykonaniu izolacji z folii 2x , układa się ją pod styropian na wykonanych instalacjach - na to wylewka. Najlepiej robić to po tynkach.

----------


## michal_m

No i chyba najpierw elektryka, potem okna. Chyba, że po zamontowaniu okien nie potrzebujesz alarmu, bo budowa będzie dozorowana. No i jeżeli dajesz okna drewniane, to zdecydowanie tynk przed oknami. Hydraulikę można później, wkują się gdzie trzeba.

----------


## krzysztofh

Ja widzę to tak:

instalacja centralnego odkurzacza
instalacje alarmowe, elektryczne, antenowe, LAN, telefon
tynki (bez glifów)
papa nie koniecznie termozgrzewalna, ale połączona z izolacja pozioma w ścianach, w garażu i kotłowni może być termozgrzewalna
folia budowlana
styropian
instalacje c.w.u
instalacje c.o. 
wylewki z miksokreta
odczekać 3tyg.
wstawić okna i drzwi zewnętrzne i podłączyć alarm
glify wewnętrzne
dalej wg uznania

----------


## ostry

> Ja widzę to tak:
> 
> instalacja centralnego odkurzacza
> instalacje alarmowe, elektryczne, antenowe, LAN, telefon
> tynki (bez glifów)
> papa nie koniecznie termozgrzewalna, ale połączona z izolacja pozioma w ścianach, w garażu i kotłowni może być termozgrzewalna
> folia budowlana
> styropian
> instalacje c.w.u
> ...


Skoro czesc kabli ma isc po podlodze to jak na nich chcesz zgrzewac pape??

Ja najpierw zrobie pape termozgrzewalna, okna, alarm i elektryka, kanaliza oraz rozprowadzenie wody, tynki, podlogowka, wylewki...

----------


## michal_m

A ja w dalszym ciągu uważam, że montaż okien przed alarmem to spore ryzyko. Jedni sąsiedzi przekonali się o tym w trakcie budowy, a drugi komplet okien jakoś nie był w kosztorysie ...

----------


## ostry

> A ja w dalszym ciągu uważam, że montaż okien przed alarmem to spore ryzyko. Jedni sąsiedzi przekonali się o tym w trakcie budowy, a drugi komplet okien jakoś nie był w kosztorysie ...


Dlatego montuje tego samego dnia co okna  :smile:

----------


## michal_m

> Napisał michal_m
> 
> A ja w dalszym ciągu uważam, że montaż okien przed alarmem to spore ryzyko. Jedni sąsiedzi przekonali się o tym w trakcie budowy, a drugi komplet okien jakoś nie był w kosztorysie ...
> 
> 
> Dlatego montuje tego samego dnia co okna


No to ok, z Twojego poprzedniego postu wynikała inna kolejność. My jednego dnia zxamontowaliśmy alarm, uruchomiliśmy monitoring, zamontowaliśmy drzwi zewnętrzne i bramy. 

Podobnie napisałeś, że tynk i wylewki robisz po oknach - my mamy drewniane, więc nie wchodziło w grę.

----------


## Edybre

Czyli na chudziak papa, potem elektryka i instalacja hudrauliczna i odkurzacz (równolegle) a potem tynki wewn. Czy papa a tym bardziej folia nie ulegnie uszkodzeniu przy robieniu tynków?

----------


## 1971KJ

tu masz caly opis poszczegulnych prac.  :Lol:  


STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY 
osadzenie drzwi zewnętrznych, okien i bramy garażowej 
osadzenie okien dachowych 
ocieplenie poddasza 

INSTALACJE + WYKOŃCZENIE WNĘTRZ 
paroizolacja 
montaż profili i ułozenie płyt g-k poddasza + wyjście na stryszek + otwory na anemostaty 
montaż płyt osb stryszku 
rozprowadzenie kanalizacji 
wykonanie szamba 
przyłącze wody 
rozprowadzenie instalacji zwu + cwu 
rozprowadzenie instalacji elektrycznej, rozdzielnicy, instalacjie alarmowej TV, telefonicznej, sieci komp. 
instalacja skrzynek rozdzielaczy 
rozprowadzenie instalacji rekuperatora + anemostaty 
rozprowadzenie rur odkurzacza centralnego 
tynkowanie ścian wewnętrznych + osadzenie puszek elektrycznych 
przyłącze energetyczne 
ocieplenie i izolacja podłogi na gruncie 
rozprowadzenie ogrzewania podłogowego i podłączenia grzejników 
przyłacze gazu + montaż zbiornika 
montaż pieca i zasobnika - uzbrojenie kotłowni 
wykonanie dylatacji wylewki 
wylewka z plastyfikatorem + zbrojenie 
montaż balustrady antresoli, balkonu i schodów 
montaż kominka 
zamontowanie rekuperatora 
malowanie ścian 
montaż grzejników 
ułożenie kafli, biały montaż 
ułożenie podłogi pływającej poddasza, okładziny schodów, paneli/parkietu 
montaż gniazdek elektrycznych 
montaż oświetlenia 
uzbrojenie instalacji alarmowej 
osadzenie drzwi wewnętrznych 
montaż listew przypodłogowych 
osadzenie parapetów wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych 
montaż szaf garderoby 
montaż mebli kuchennych + AGD 
montaż karniszy 

WYKOŃCZENIE ZEWNĘTRZNE 
ocieplenie budynku + czerpnia powietrza 
tynki zewnętrzne 
montaż i malowanie podbitki 
montaż rynien spustowych 
montaż okiennic 
montaż płyt osb poddasza garażu 
montaż odkurzacza centralnego 

ZAGOSPODAROWANIE TERENU 
generalne sprzątanie 
wjazd na działkę, podjazd i chodnik 
wykonanie tarasu 
budowa śmietnika 
położenie kafli na ganku 
markiza 
ścieżki ogrodowe 
oświetlenie zewnętrzne 
instalacja nawadniająca ogrodu 
zagospodarowanie ogrodu

PRZEPROWADZKA   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Graczyk

*1971KJ* jaki misterny plan.   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Też taki miałem ale ciut mi się jakoś tak pokomplikował jak zacząłem czytać to forum.
 :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## ostry

> Czyli na chudziak papa, potem elektryka i instalacja hudrauliczna i odkurzacz (równolegle) a potem tynki wewn. Czy papa a tym bardziej folia nie ulegnie uszkodzeniu przy robieniu tynków?


Pape nie tak latwo zniszczyc na szczescie. A folie na pape polozysz jak juz bedziecie rozkladac stryro (czyli to tynkach)...

----------


## krzysztofh

> Napisał krzysztofh
> 
> Ja widzę to tak:
> 
> instalacja centralnego odkurzacza
> instalacje alarmowe, elektryczne, antenowe, LAN, telefon
> tynki (bez glifów)
> papa nie koniecznie termozgrzewalna, ale połączona z izolacja pozioma w ścianach, w garażu i kotłowni może być termozgrzewalna
> folia budowlana
> ...


Nie robić kabli po podłodze. Jaki to problem zrobić instalcję wyłącznie na ścianach?

----------


## Edybre

> tu masz caly opis poszczegulnych prac.  
> 
> 
> STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY 
> osadzenie drzwi zewnętrznych, okien i bramy garażowej 
> osadzenie okien dachowych 
> ocieplenie poddasza 
> 
> INSTALACJE + WYKOŃCZENIE WNĘTRZ 
> ...


Czytałam ten harmonogram i właśnie kilka spraw mi nie pasuje: np. ocieplanie poddasza i zakładanie płyt przed tynkmi i wylewkami albo izolacja podłogi po rozłożeniu instalacji (no bo jak podłożyć papę czy folię pod rury?). Dlatego pytam.

----------


## michal_m

Słuchaj rad *krzysztofh*, dobrze mówi

----------


## dlugi rufus

Edybre
Ja zrobiłem tak (okolicę mam w miarę spokojną)
Stan surowy
Elektryka, okna (plastiki) prawie równoczesnie 
Tynki cem-wap   strsznie się syfi mimo ,że tynkarze starali się codziennie sprzątać
Póżniej skułem i pozamiatałem resztki tynku z chudziaka ,
przewody ,które leżały na chudziaku podnosiłem do góry (nie było tego dużo)
i rozkładałem papę termozgrzewalną
Woda,c.o i instalacja odkurzacza cen.
Folia budowlana,styropian,folia i podłogówka
Na to jastrych
Wszystkie dziury po wodzie , c.o i odkurzaczu zagipsuję
Moim zdaniem wszystko jedno jak zrobisz bylebyś zrobił, to będzie dobrze  :Wink2:  
aczkolwiek cokolwiek położysz przed tynkami będzie trudno wyczyścić
Papę rozkłada się dobrze jak jest czysty teren,byle kabel to już jest utudnienie,a co dopiero rury
Podejścia pod grzejniki są nisko,pod krany jest więcej kucia,ale i tak przeważnie położysz na to glazurę
Powodzenia, słuchaj wszystkich ,a rób jak uważasz

----------


## tuzin

> Edybre
> Ja zrobiłem tak (okolicę mam w miarę spokojną)
> Stan surowy
> Elektryka, okna (plastiki) prawie równoczesnie 
> Tynki cem-wap   strsznie się syfi mimo ,że tynkarze starali się codziennie sprzątać
> Póżniej skułem i pozamiatałem resztki tynku z chudziaka ,
> przewody ,które leżały na chudziaku podnosiłem do góry (nie było tego dużo)
> i rozkładałem papę termozgrzewalną
> Woda,c.o i instalacja odkurzacza cen.
> ...



Jeżeli chodzi o hydraulike to nie wczesniej wchodze na budowe jak po tynkach. Nigdy przed. Instalacja po tynkach wyglada jak po przejsciu stada bizonów.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mayland

Byłam przekonana, że hydraulika przed tynkami  :ohmy:   Położyć rurki a potem to ładnie "schować".  Myliłam się czy są może dwie szkoły wykonania?

----------


## kropi

Trochę się podwiozę  :wink: 

Ile trzeba czekać od wylewek do kładzenia podłogi drewnianej (Barlinek)? Tak pi razy oko, wiem że wylewka ma mieć te 2% wilgotności, ale ile to w przybliżeniu zajmuje? Wylewki mam mieć zaraz po Świętach więc kalkuluję, kiedy się szykować na przeprowadzkę   :cool:

----------


## kropi

> Byłam przekonana, że hydraulika przed tynkami   Położyć rurki a potem to ładnie "schować".  Myliłam się czy są może dwie szkoły wykonania?


Hydraulika przed tynkami, zwłaszcza że sporo rur idzie pod tynkiem, po cholerę to potem pruć? A przy okazji tynków można zrobić ładne obudowy pionów...

----------


## mayland

kropi obawiam się, że aby mieć pewność bedizesz musiał zmierzyć wilgotność. Ilość potrzebnego czasu zależy przecież od wielu czynników (warunki atmosferyczne, jakość wylewek, stan domu zamkniety czy otwarty itp). Jeśli okaże się, że są mokre a Ty chcesz już kłaść drewno to wypożycz urządzenie do osuszania. Kilka dni i powinno być ok. 
U siostry wylewki nie nadawały sie do parkietu nawet po pół roku  :ohmy:   Położyła więc deskę barliniecką. Jest ok. Żadnych problemów.

----------


## jabko

> ...Hydraulika przed tynkami, zwłaszcza że sporo rur idzie pod tynkiem, po cholerę to potem pruć?...


Moze niektórzy lubią kuć   :Lol:  

A to oznacza tylko jedno ... za dużo koksu   :Wink2:

----------


## kropi

> kropi obawiam się, że aby mieć pewność bedizesz musiał zmierzyć wilgotność. Ilość potrzebnego czasu zależy przecież od wielu czynników (warunki atmosferyczne, jakość wylewek, stan domu zamkniety czy otwarty itp). Jeśli okaże się, że są mokre a Ty chcesz już kłaść drewno to wypożycz urządzenie do osuszania. Kilka dni i powinno być ok. 
> U siostry wylewki nie nadawały sie do parkietu nawet po pół roku   Położyła więc deskę barliniecką. Jest ok. Żadnych problemów.


Ja właśnie kłądę deskę, ale pan powiedział że jak będzie wilgotność większa a ja się uprę to kładą bez gwarancji...   :sad:  
Czy wg was jest sens zostawić uchylone okna na pięterku coby szybciej schło? 
Mam jeszcze taką opcję, coby odpalić podłogówkę, no ale przy taryfie budowlanej może to być raczej kosztowne doświadczenie.  :Roll:

----------


## mayland

Popytaj w okolicy o te osuszarki do pomieszczeń. Mi w pracy osuszała firma całe piwnice ok. 300m2. Nie było okien. Trwało to tydzień.
Może to coś da  :Roll:

----------


## marełek

> Napisał mayland
> 
> kropi obawiam się, że aby mieć pewność bedizesz musiał zmierzyć wilgotność. Ilość potrzebnego czasu zależy przecież od wielu czynników (warunki atmosferyczne, jakość wylewek, stan domu zamkniety czy otwarty itp). Jeśli okaże się, że są mokre a Ty chcesz już kłaść drewno to wypożycz urządzenie do osuszania. Kilka dni i powinno być ok. 
> U siostry wylewki nie nadawały sie do parkietu nawet po pół roku   Położyła więc deskę barliniecką. Jest ok. Żadnych problemów.
> 
> 
> Ja właśnie kłądę deskę, ale pan powiedział że jak będzie wilgotność większa a ja się uprę to kładą bez gwarancji...   
> Czy wg was jest sens zostawić uchylone okna na pięterku coby szybciej schło? 
> Mam jeszcze taką opcję, coby odpalić podłogówkę, no ale przy taryfie budowlanej może to być raczej kosztowne doświadczenie.


Może kosztowne ale i tak będzie tańsze od używania jakiś agregatów do osuszania których Ty już nie musisz taszczyć. A tak minimum to ten miesiąc bym poczekał przy sprzyjających warunkach i dopiero po tym czasie włączył na tydzień podłogówkę.  :Roll:

----------


## marełek

> Napisał kropi
> 
> ...Hydraulika przed tynkami, zwłaszcza że sporo rur idzie pod tynkiem, po cholerę to potem pruć?...
> 
> 
> Moze niektórzy lubią kuć   
> 
> A to oznacza tylko jedno ... za dużo koksu


Tylko częściowo się z tym zgadzam. W pokojach i innych pomieszczeniach, w których nie ma ujęć wody tynkować można bez obaw o przyszłe kucie, bo instalację c.o. i tak najczęściej układa się w podłodze. Po za tym to tynkowanie kotłowni po wykonaniu tam rozdzielni c.o. i c.w.u. z dodatkami takimi jak cyrkulacja c.w.u. że o alternatywnych źródłach ciepła nie wspomnę jest przynajmniej dla mnie dość ryzykowny zajęciem i lepiej uzgodnić wcześniej z instalatorem, które miejsca tam otynkować przed a które po jego robocie.  :Roll:

----------


## kubaimycha

...w dalszym ciągu nie wiem, kiedy instalacja co podłogowa : przed czy po tynkach ? 
cwu i podłogówka w łazienkach...a tynki...w jakiej kolejności ???

----------


## kropi

Podłogowa po tynkach przed wylewkami (bezpośrednio)
W kotłowni się generalnie raczej nie zatynkowuje rurek, ale ja się nie znam bo kotłowni nie mam i mieć nie będę.
Jeśli chcesz mieć jasność to spytaj swoich ekip jak oni to robią, mam nadzieję że nie jesteś obiektem eksperymentów początkujących teoretyków  :wink:

----------


## rogbog

Jak powinna być kolejność prac-po elektryce
-tynki pozniej hydraulika, podłogówka+kaloryfery+ posadzki czy odwrotnie?
Na moją logikę  :oops:   :Confused:   to chyba najpierw posadzki (po instalacjach jw) a na końcu tynki.
Liczę na podpowiedzi
Pozdr Bogusia

----------


## aqep

a nie mozesz liczy na opcje szukaj??

kolejnosc masz ok: elektryka-tynki, co+wu+kanalizacja+np odkurzacz centralny-posadzka....niektorzy wola najpierw posadzke a pozniej tynki..na upartego mozna...

----------


## Edybre

Najpierw tynki, potem izolacja przeciwwilgociowa - tynkarze by ci ją zniszczyli, potem instalacje. Trochę trzeba będzie poprawiać ale tak jest chyba lepiej.

----------


## Bigsister

popieram kolejność: tynki, instalacje, podłoga

Po tynkach trochę skujesz ściany, ale teraz przy grzejnikach V to 10 cm od posadzki, co można elegancko zagipsować a podejścia pod baterię później i tak będą osłonięte kafelkami. No i jak już są tynki to baterie, i zawory umieścisz sobie idealnie do tynków. W ten sposób żaden tynkarz nie uszkodzi instalacji. ten sposób jest o wiele lepszy, tak zrobiliśmy i cieszę się, że nie posłuchaliśmy rad Muratora.

----------


## agula1978

Powiedzcie mi moi drodzy co zrobić -firma budowlana zaczeła mi kopać fundamenty w marcu - w lipcu dom ma stać zadaszony- no i nabraliśmy ochoty na więcej- no ale żeby wykańczać środek przydały by się okna  ( żeby instalacji nie pokradli itd- a żeby robić instalacje to wylewki i tynki trzeba zrobić- więc okna trzebaby wstwić- no i elewacje kiedy robić- czy jeszcze wszystko przed zimą?? A może elewacje po zimie jak mi ściany popękają to się styropianem nakryje  :smile: )
Czekam na opinie

----------


## daxima

A ja nie wiem już zupełnie jak rozplanowac prace na zewnątrz co najpierw 
Izolacja balkonu ( nad pomieszczeniem) czy balustrada kontra ocieplenie na ścianie.

----------


## mayland

Mój hydraulik upiera się przy instalacji całej hydrauliki  po tynkach. Tłumaczy to pionami   :Wink2:   Podobno po jego wyjściu zostaną mi do tynkowania ponownego jedynie doprowadzenia przy kaloryferach. Jeśli to prawda to niewiele...  :Confused:

----------


## eranet

witam, jestem na etapie wstawiania okien/parapetów/tynków. Jaka powinna byc prawidłowa kolejność tych prac? Ci od okien mówią, ze parapety przed tynkowaniem, Ci od tynków ze parapety po tynkowaniu. A Waszym zdaniem?

----------


## jabko

Największy syf na budowie robią tynkarze.

Jak dla mnie dobra kolejność to wstawienie parapetu po tynkowaniu.
Wielokrotnie jużwidziałem jak podcina się flexem miejsce na parapet.

Choć z drugiej strony widziałem też parapety wstawione przed tynkami ale to moim zdaniem gorsze rozwiązanie

----------


## eranet

dodam, ze tynki będa gipsowe robione maszynowo

----------


## Monika $ Seba

> dodam, ze tynki będa gipsowe robione maszynowo


u nas poszły najpierw okna- do tego drewniane- parapetów jeszcze nie ma a tynki już dawno suche  :big grin:  
Z  perspektywy czasu zrobiłabym tak samo. Nie masz co wierzyć w to, ze tynkarze beda uważac na twoją własność- nam uszkodzili jedno okno kablem  :ohmy:   a gdyby parapety pojawiły się przed nimi obawiam się że strat byloby więcej tym bardziej że cokolwiek mieli ze sobą trzymali przy oknach- fleje. Najgorsza i najbardziej syfiata ekipa jaką widzialam gdziekolwiek i kiedykolwiek- do dzisiaj mam nerwy!!!

----------


## JACKIE P

ja też popieram ten pomysł - tzn też tak robiłęm - najpierw tynk potem gumówa w ruch i wkładanie parapetów - macie rację, bez tego całego syfu itp.

----------


## Edybre

U mnie były parapety przed tynkami, na szczęście nic nie uszkodzono, okna są ładnie obrobione.

----------


## Magda25

> Największy syf na budowie robią tynkarze.
> 
> Jak dla mnie dobra kolejność to wstawienie parapetu po tynkowaniu.
> Wielokrotnie jużwidziałem jak podcina się flexem miejsce na parapet.
> 
> Choć z drugiej strony widziałem też parapety wstawione przed tynkami ale to moim zdaniem gorsze rozwiązanie



Muszę się sprzeciwić   :Wink2:   Być może mieliśmy ekipę, która jest wyjątkiem potwierdzającym regułę, ale... Nasi tynkarze, to była najbardziej solidna firma, która przewinęła się przez  budowę - zabezpieczyli folią dokładnie wszystkie okna i parapety, a po robocie umyli okna   :ohmy:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## plutek

Jeżeli rozmawiamy o tynkach zewnętrznych to najlepiej montować parapety równocześnie z tynkowaniem. Czyli zrobią ścianę - piętro to od razu montować parapety i tak jest moim zdaniem najlepiej.
Tylko przypilnuj, żeby pod parapet napchali piankę.
A jeżeli tynki wewnętrzne to parapety po tynkowaniu.

----------


## lukas3339

PRzewertowalem archiwum ale jakos nie moge znalezc odpowiedzi na dreczace mnie pytania. Niektore pewnie troche lamerskie ale sprobojmy:
1. Jesli chodzi o sciany dzialowe to na jakim etapie je stawiamy? Na chudziaku, czy juz na gotowej wylewce?
2. Przed zima chce zrobic dach, posadzki ( znaczy wylewki ) i dzialowki - moze byc czy za duzo czegos?
3. Jak polaczyc robienie wylewek z kladzeniem podlogowki tylko w lazience. Chce miec kominek z plaszczem, kaloryfery a w lazienkach dodatkowo podlogowke. Czy sama instalacje podlogowki mozna zrobic przed zima? CZy moze jednak musze sie z wszystkimi tymi wylewkami i chudziakami wstrzymac do wiosny?
4. Gorne czesci kominów( te  z klinkieru ) murujemy po wiezbie czy przed wiezba?
5. Czy dachowke mozna klasc w niesprzyjajcej aurze. Generalnie podejrzewam ze bede musial klasc dachowke w listopadzie a niewiadomo jak pogoda dopisze.

No... to by bylo na tyle. Moze ktos pomoc?

----------


## beton44

Budujesz bez projektu i bez kierownika budowy  :ohmy:

----------


## Barbossa

szeryfa pewnie ma, ale za każde pytanie "wrzuć monetę, wrzuć monetę"
(albo banknocik) a tu darmocha

----------


## kachna28

Spróbuję odpowiedzieć -bo etap chyba mamy podobny  :smile:  
1. ściany dzialowe stawialiśmy na fundamentach wykopanych w piachu -przed jakimikolwiek wylewkami.
2. Przed zimą -mamy ściany konstrukcyjne, dzialowe na górze i dole, zrobimy pierwszą wylewkę, za tydzień kładziemy dachówkę cementową.
3. My też planujemy kominek z płaszczem (+ kocioł kondensacyjny) i podłogówkę w części pomieszczeń (kuchnia, hol, wc -dół, plus łazienka na poddaszu). Na parterze nie ma problemu -wybierzemy w tych pomieszczeniach więcej piachu -wylewki zaczną się tam więc niżej o ok. 7cm -tyle ile wymaga podłogówka -po drugiej wylewce wszystko się wyrówna -i nie będzie np schodka z kuchni do salonu. na poddaszu trochę trudniej -mieliśmy strop teriva, i tam gdzie ma być łazienka został zalany dosłownie 1,5cm warstwą betonu -w reszcie pomieszczeń ok 5cm.  Pozostałe ok. 4cm zniwelujemy styropianem i drugą wylewką (w sypialniach da się ich więcej -w łazience mniej -aby uniknąć różnicy poziomów). Wszystkie instalacje robimy przed zimą -elektryczną, c.o. -w tym podłogówka, kanalizacja i gaz. Oczywiście nie wieszamy gniazdek, czy kaloryferów -same podejścia będą wykonane  :smile:  
4. kominy z klinkieru murarz murował u nas przed więźbą.
5.Co do kładzenia dachówki -nie wiem -my kładziemy za tydzień. Ale chyba jej nic pogoda nie przeszkadza -w końcu nie idzie tam żadna zaprawa  :Wink2:  
http://foto.onet.pl/4zes3,ck5z01c0wbkn,u.html

----------


## szybkaosa

> PRzewertowalem archiwum ale jakos nie moge znalezc odpowiedzi na dreczace mnie pytania. Niektore pewnie troche lamerskie ale sprobojmy:
> 1. Jesli chodzi o sciany dzialowe to na jakim etapie je stawiamy? Na chudziaku, czy juz na gotowej wylewce?
> 2. Przed zima chce zrobic dach, posadzki ( znaczy wylewki ) i dzialowki - moze byc czy za duzo czegos?
> 3. Jak polaczyc robienie wylewek z kladzeniem podlogowki tylko w lazience. Chce miec kominek z plaszczem, kaloryfery a w lazienkach dodatkowo podlogowke. Czy sama instalacje podlogowki mozna zrobic przed zima? CZy moze jednak musze sie z wszystkimi tymi wylewkami i chudziakami wstrzymac do wiosny?
> 4. Gorne czesci kominów( te  z klinkieru ) murujemy po wiezbie czy przed wiezba?
> 5. Czy dachowke mozna klasc w niesprzyjajcej aurze. Generalnie podejrzewam ze bede musial klasc dachowke w listopadzie a niewiadomo jak pogoda dopisze.
> 
> No... to by bylo na tyle. Moze ktos pomoc?


I Ty to wszystko sam zrobisz???  :Roll:

----------


## lukas3339

> 1. ściany dzialowe stawialiśmy na fundamentach wykopanych w piachu -przed jakimikolwiek wylewkami.


Znaczy kopaliscie jakies fundamenty pod te dzialowki??
Dziekuje za odpowiedz!




> I Ty to wszystko sam zrobisz???


Nie, no tak mi sie napisalo, ekipe mam oczywiscie  :Smile:

----------


## szybkaosa

> 1. ściany dzialowe stawialiśmy na fundamentach wykopanych w piachu -przed jakimikolwiek wylewkami.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Znaczy kopaliscie jakies fundamenty pod te dzialowki??
> Dziekuje za odpowiedz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W miejscach ścian działowych porób pogłębienia na 25cm na szerokość 25cm i zalej to razem z chudziakiem, jak dobrze podbudowa zagęszczona to nie musisz zbroić. Zależy z czego te ściany, jak z gazobetonu to można na chudziaku gr 15cm.

----------


## lukas3339

OK, rozumiem. To zawsze sie tak robi czy mozna inaczej? Piasek jest dobrze ubity zageszczarka.

----------


## lukas3339

OK, rozumiem. To zawsze sie tak robi czy mozna inaczej? Piasek jest dobrze ubity zageszczarka.

----------


## Barbossa

> W miejscach ścian działowych porób pogłębienia na 25cm na szerokość 25cm i zalej to razem z chudziakiem, jak dobrze podbudowa zagęszczona to nie musisz zbroić. Zależy z czego te ściany, jak z gazobetonu to można na chudziaku gr 15cm.


wystarczy sam chudziak, bez dołów i 10cm grubości, prędzej serce pęknie niż taki chudziak

----------


## szybkaosa

> W miejscach ścian działowych porób pogłębienia na 25cm na szerokość 25cm i zalej to razem z chudziakiem, jak dobrze podbudowa zagęszczona to nie musisz zbroić. Zależy z czego te ściany, jak z gazobetonu to można na chudziaku gr 15cm.
> 			
> 		
> 
> wystarczy sam chudziak, bez dołów i 10cm grubości, prędzej serce pęknie niż taki chudziak


Pewnie wystarczy. Generalnie ścianki działowe stawia się na chudziaku, czasem z pogłębieniem, ale takie rzeczy ciężko ustalić na telefon nie znając jakości przygotowania podkładów   :Lol:

----------


## Barbossa

telefon?   :ohmy:  
wydawalo mi się, że tu tylko pisemnie   :big grin:  

Kolega *lukas3339* zarzeka się, że



> Piasek jest dobrze ubity zageszczarka.

----------


## kachna28

Mam problem ze zgraniem w czasie ekip i zaplanowaniem kolejności prac. Otóż za 2 tyg będzie robiona 1sza wylewka, potem planuję rozprowadzić wszystkie instalacje (kanalizacja, c.o. w pexie, podłogówka), a potem -no właśnie -wykonawcy radzą zrobić najpierw tynki wewnętrzne (tradycyjne cement.wapienne) a potem dopiero ostateczną wylewkę (bo tynki ponoć ciapią wylewkę cementem czy cośtam). Ale jakoś tego nie widzę -to oni robiąc tynki łaża po tych wszystkich rurkach? w slalomy się bawią? -jak to zabezpieczyć przed uszkodzeniem drabiną czy rusztowaniem?
jak to było u was -doradxcie najlepsze rozwiazanie.

----------


## Heath

Najpierw chudziak (to chyba ta 1sza wylewka?)
Potem tynki
Na koniec instalacje wodne i wylewka

Nie ma mowy o tynkowaniu przy instalacjach i styropianie na wierzchu - wszystko Ci rozwalą, chociażby przy ustawianiu rusztowań przy tynkowaniu sufitów.

Poszukaj w wymianie doświadczeń, sporo o tym było.

----------


## seblo

Jeśli faktycznie masz już rozprowadzone rury - przygotowanie do wylewek - to osobiście bałbym się wpuścić na to tynkarzy, a więc najpierw pasowałyby wylewki. 
W praktyce jednak najczęściej robi się tynki przed wylewkami, właśnie m. in. z powodu tego "ciapania" wylewek ,a dopiero potem wylewki. 
Ja sam zrobiłem najpierw wylewki, w który zalane zostały wszelkie rury (woda, ogrzewanie), bo chciałem uniknąć kucia w tynkach bruzd pod rury. Tynki jeszcze przede mną, więc tylko mogę sobie wyobrażać, ten syf, który po tynkarzach zostanie - jednak zabezpieczam w miarę możliwości wylewki folią i kartonami.

----------


## kammaje

> bo chciałem uniknąć kucia w tynkach bruzd pod rury.


zastanawiałeś się ile jest tgo kucia?? 3 mb?? może 4 metry. Po prostu grosze.




> Tynki jeszcze przede mną, więc tylko mogę sobie wyobrażać, ten syf, który po tynkarzach zostanie - jednak zabezpieczam w miarę możliwości wylewki folią i kartonami.


dlatego tynki idą na początku.

posadzki - izolacja
elektryka - przewody
tynki
posadzki - styropian
hydraulika - kanaliza i podłogówka oraz geberity
posadzki - wylewanie
hydraulika - rurki do wody, gaz

----------


## seblo

Tak, 
*kammaje,*  zastanawiałem się, zwłąszcza, że tego typu rzeczy robię sam, a więc koszty rzadne ,ale tak sobie ubzdurałem i tak zrobiłem i tragedii nie widzę.

Ale - jak już wyżej napisałem - "w praktyce robi się tynki przed wylewkami".

Czasem tylko - ostatnio coś za często - z powodu braku ekip, nagłych przesunięć w charmonogramie prac (właśnie z powodu znacznych poślizgów w realizacji zleceń przez ekipy), nasze plany biorą w łeb i czasem trzeba właśnie tak, jak w sytuacji autora tego wątku, zrobić troche w innej kolejności. Nie zawsze się da pozmieniać kolejność prac, ale tu akurat nie widzę wielkiego porblemu.

A co do twojego [/b]kammaje * charmonogramu prac, to wszystko ok, poza wodą, którą na ogół robi się przed wylewkami.*

----------


## kammaje

> z powodu braku ekip, nagłych przesunięć w charmonogramie prac (właśnie z powodu znacznych poślizgów w realizacji zleceń przez ekipy), nasze plany biorą w łeb


nie mów mi bo (qur...) wiem co to znaczy. Dziś np.: dowiedziałem się, że schody nie będą montowane bo pomocnik stolarza ... złamał rękę. Jak nie ręka to grypa, jak nie grypa to awaria auta, jak nie auto to części w hurtowni nie ma. Jedyne co działa to mój bankomat  :wink: 




> charmonogramu prac, to wszystko ok, poza wodą, którą na ogół robi się przed wylewkami.


 To był wymysł moich hydraulików i dobrze, że tak zrobili. Rurki do wody wyprowadzili przed wylewkami, ale nie obrabiali ich na gotowo a dopiero po posadzkach kiedy było dokładnie wiadomo ile tej posadzki jest. Niby drobnostka, ale ja mam krany wychodzące "ze ściany" do ktorych dość dokładnie trzeba doprowadzić rurki. Przycięcie rurki o 1cm za dużo oznaczałoby, że wyjdzie tuż nad zlewem i rąk nie umyjesz(i sztukowanie). Dlatego wszelkie takie prace były wykonywane dopiero po przypasuwaniu umywalek, podestów, czy też nawet grzejników.

Zresztą jak była wylewana posadzka to dokładnie nie wiedzieliśmy jak będzie sprzęt w łazienkach a co za tym idzie jego wymiary.

----------


## KiZ

Instalacje>tynki>wylewki.
Mozna ew. czesc instalacji z uwagi na ich ochronę (np podlogowka) zrobić po tynkach.

----------


## Yatza

Przeglądnąłem na forum kilka wątków o harmonogramach prac i nie jestem pewien...

Jak już będę miał stan surowy zamknięty, czyli założę wiosną okna, to wg mnie sensowna kolejność wejścia instalatorów jest taka:
1. Pan Hydraulik od wody i kanalizacji
2. Pan Elektryk
3. Pan "Grzejnik"   :Wink2:  bo bedzie kładł podłogówkę

W międzyczasie ekipa wykończeniowa może robić docieplenie dachu i płyty g-k na sufitach poddasza, elewację zewnętrzną itp. Z tynkami zaczekają na wylewkę na podłogówce...

Dobrze kombinuję?

----------


## krys1

Liczę, że ktoś się jeszcze wypowie ale ja bym zmieniła kolejność:

1. pan elektryk
2. tynki
3. pan hydraulik i "grzejnik"
4. podłoga

----------


## jacekp71

zaraz po panu elektryku zaprosilbym pana alarmowca oraz pana centralnego odkurzacza.
potem jak u krys1 ....

----------


## retrofood

Ciekawe, czy znajdzie się ktoś na forum, kto będzie wiedział, że Pana Elektryka to się woła wtedy, kiedy się robi wykopy pod fundamenty, aby wykonał uziom fundamentowy.
kiedy w XXI wieku przestaniecie mysleć w kategoriach "plazma czy LCD" a zainteresujecie się podstawami, aby te plazmy i LCD potem mogły sensownie i długo pracować.
Powodzenia!

Ciekawe jak g/k robi się bez elektryka. Ciekawe.

----------


## jacekp71

przyblizysz nam co to ten uziom fundamentowy ??

i to g/k tez ....

dzieki !

----------


## retrofood

> przyblizysz nam co to ten uziom fundamentowy ??
> 
> i to g/k tez ....
> 
> dzieki !


O mamo, wrzuć na google uziom fundamentowy i poczytaj.
g/k to to samo co g-k czyli gips- karton.
jak efektywnie robić ścianki lub sufity bez jednoczesnego prowadzenia instalacji to nie wiem.
Ale może wiem za mało ... co tam 20 lat...

----------


## jacekp71

no i poczytalem,

wiec sama listwa wyrownawcza to za malo ??

----------


## daggulka

u mnie tak:

1. pan hydraulik-woda, kanaliza wewn.
2. pan elektryk 
3. tynki - i tu koniec na ten rok
4."grzejnik" , piec , CO -  na wiosnę przyszłego roku
5. podłoga-wylewki

pozdrawiam, smoczyca

----------


## retrofood

> no i poczytalem,
> 
> wiec sama listwa wyrownawcza to za malo ??


Jeśli faktycznie poczytałeś, no to już wiesz.
Tyle, że jak chałupa stoi, to jest po zawodach, dlatego w pierwszym poście napisałem o wolaniu elektryka w czasie, kiedy robi się wykopy pod fundament.
Ale co żądać od inwestorów, jak spotykane są jeszcze projekty, w których nie przewidziano wyłączników różnicowo - prądowych ...

----------


## jacekp71

moj elektryk wspominal (choc w innym kontekscie), ze 95% inwestorow wola elektryka na budowe za pozno  :wink:

----------


## Soch

Doradźcie proszę -  jak będzie lepiej: czy najpierw ścianki działowe na poddaszu "wchodzące" pomiedzy krokwie pod odeskowanie, czy w pierwszej kolejności ocieplenie całych połaci, a ścianki potem tylko do sufitu z płyty GK?

----------


## bladyy78

Ja popełniłem bład i i stawiałem najpierw scianki a pózniej robiłem ocieplenie. Wygodniej jest najpierw ocieplic poddasze a pózniej stawiać ścianki działowe. Scianka działowa nie powinna wchodzic pomiedzy krokwie bo bedzie tworzyła mostek.

----------


## Graczyk

Moim zdaniem i tak robiłem najpierw działówki ale murowane. Potem wszystkie instalacje, potem tynki i wylewki a potem po wyschnięciu ocieplenie.
Moim zdaniem przy inej kolejności skoda kasy na wełnę.
A działówki przynajmniej u nas nie wchodziły pomiędzy krokwie.

----------


## Witolo

witam

czy taka kolejnosc prac jest prawidlowa?

elektryk
instalator
posadzki
tynki

Pozdr

Witolo

----------


## marcin_u

lepsza jest taka kolejnosc
-elektryk
-tynki
-hydraulik
-posadzki

----------

ja zamieniłbym 
elektryk
tynki
instalator
posadzki

----------


## Witolo

no wlasnie widze ze jest kilka teorii a ten temat, moj instalator zaproponowal mi taka kolejnosc jak w moim poscie wyzej i probuje znalezc za i przeciw.

Witolo

----------


## Coobah

> lepsza jest taka kolejnosc
> -elektryk
> -tynki
> -hydraulik
> -posadzki


popieram i sam tak robie!

----------


## Witolo

a spotkal sie ktos z taka kolejnoscia jak ja proponuje?

----------


## Robactwo

> witam
> 
> czy taka kolejnosc prac jest prawidlowa?
> 
> elektryk
> instalator
> posadzki
> tynki
> 
> ...


A podłogóweczkę robimy? Czasami hydraulik musi przyjść wcześniej, a czasami nie   :smile:

----------


## Witolo

podlogoweczke robimy.

----------


## Cypek

Kwestia jaki schludny instalator.
Jak nie poora Ci tynków to może wchodzić po tynkarzach.
Jak masz uzupełniać po nim duże ilości podkuć i bruzd w ścianach, bez sensu niech robi przed tynkarzami.
Poza tym ostatnio ciężko skoordynować terminy i czasem te wymuszają prace jednej ekipy po drugiej i możesz nie mieć wyboru

----------


## mamamatinka

a ja okna drewnane mam a tynków jeszcze nie...... nie bardzo rozumiem, przecież okan połaciowe zwykle sa przed tynkami a też sa drewnane?? czy chodzi o diałanie wilgoci czy o co??? Mi jakoś nikt nie mówił, że musi być najpierw tynk. Tynk chcę robić dopiero wiosna by wszystko dobrze mogło sie wietrzyć.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> .... Tynk chcę robić dopiero wiosna *by wszystko dobrze mogło sie wietrzyć*.


Nie pozostaje Ci nic innego jak pilnować *skutecznego* wietrzenia i oknom nic sie nie stanie.

----------


## mario1976

> Ludzie gdzie wy zyjecie ja mam okna dachowe elektryke i złozony styropian na podłogę jak narazie nic mi jeszcze nie zginęło a nie mam jeszcze okien


Żyjemy w PL. I nie krzycz tak głosno, że nic Ci nie ukradli. Licho nie śpi   :Wink2:  . Mi też nic nie ukradli ale o kradziezy kabli ze ścian (także tych pod tynkami) słyszałem na moim terenie. Tak samo z Veluxami.

I dlatego u mnie okna, dzrwi i brama były montowane tego samego dnia co alarm i monitoring.

----------


## angi

czy może mi ktoś powiedzieć kiedy montować kominek, bo wykonawca powiedział mi, że muszę mieć podłogę, a ja myślałam, że płytki na połodze układa się po kominku.

----------


## buki75

> Zaczynając instalace proponuję zacząć od instalacji kanalizacyjnej, później rozprowadzenie rur odkurzacza centralnego (jeżeli kotś planuje), potem instalacje związane z przewodami czyli elektryczna, alarmowa, telefoniczna, antenowa i komputerowa.


czy bardzo utrudni to montaż instalacji centralnego odkurzacza jeśli się ją będzie robiło po instalacjach elektrycznych?

----------


## piotrm74

Prośba o odpowiedź. Jeżeli tynkujecie a póżniej układacie inst. ogrzewania to trzeba kuć tynki z doprowadzeniem rur do grzejników, czy tak ??
Piotr M

----------


## adrianek9999

> Prośba o odpowiedź. Jeżeli tynkujecie a póżniej układacie inst. ogrzewania to trzeba kuć tynki z doprowadzeniem rur do grzejników, czy tak ??
> Piotr M


Masz rację trzeba kuć. Ale u mnie tylko około 10 cm bo rury z rozdzielacza do grajników idą w podłodze

----------


## petr_151

Parapety wewnetrzne najlepiej robic razem z tynkami , zazwyczaj ekipa tynkarska potrafi obsadzic parapety, okno wtedy obrobione jest na gotowo.

----------


## frykow

A nie lepiej robić najpierw wylewki, potem tynki?

----------


## piotrm74

Jeszcze jedno, czy obsadzaliście futryny drzwi wew. przed tynkowaniem?

----------


## hilsyl

KOchani  :big grin:  
tak sie zlozylo, ze z budowa zostalam sama :smile:  i prosze o podpowiedzi jaka kolejnosc robot - mam juz stan surowy otwarty ale teraz
kto pierwszy elektryk ? czy hydraulik?
kiedy okna?
kiedy tynki?
kiedy wylewki 
jednym slowem  jak umawiac ekipy?
no i jak to zrobic zeby nie rozkradli?
 ALARM oki ale kiedy co i jak?

 :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## pelsona

może zajrzeć tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...315429#2315429

----------


## RudeBoy

Witam!

Na początku przedstawię stan budowy na dzień dzisiejszy. Jest to typowy stan surowy otwarty. Dom niepodpiwniczony parter + poddasze użytkowe.
Na początku kwietnia montują okna i zapewne drzwi. W domu działa już elektryk i powoli powstaje instalacja elektryczna.

Mam takie wątpliwości co do właściwej kolejności prac. Zaraz jak założą okna wejdzie instalator WOD-KAN-GAZ-CO, który wykona wszystko prócz podłogówki. 
Martwi mnie kwestia wykonania izolacji poziomej na chudziaku. Z czego ja zrobić folia czy papa+folia. Jak układać tą izolacje bo na chudziaku będą porozciągane rury do grzejników (3 pomieszczenia na parterze) oraz kilka peszli z elektryką. Czy poporostu taką folie położyć na te górki i styropian wycinać w tych miejscach? 

Po ułożeniu instalacji CO (bez podłogówki) i elektryki wchodzą tynkarze.
Jak się uporają z tynkami układamy izolacja na chudziaku styropian (9cm - 4+5). Wraca fachowiec od CO i układa folie na styropian i podłogówkę. Zalewamy wylewki (6cm z mixokreta).
Na poddaszu styropin 5cm + 5cm wylewki.

Powiedzcie mi czy dobrze ja to poukładałem?  :smile: 

Najbardziej mnie niepokoi etap układania izolacji na chudziaku na parterze. 
Miedzy fundamentem a ściana położona jest papa. 
Jaka dać ta izolacje? Czy pape termozgrzewalną i na to folie czy tylko sama folie  w dwóch warstwach? Jakich materiałów użyć?

Z góry dziękuję za sugestie.

----------


## filipan0

proponuje panu najpierw polozyc tylko wode w kuchni i łazience a pózniej tynki ogrzewanie i posadzki nie poniszczom otuliny na rurkach wiem to z doswiadczenia pozdrowionka  :big grin:

----------


## RudeBoy

No racja. Moze to byc dobry pomysl. 
A czy mozesz doradzic cos w temacie izolacji poziomej? Z czego to robic? Moze jest jekis sprawdzony material?

pozdrawiam

----------


## sailor_ro

hey
postanowiłem sie podczepić do tematu,bo mam podobne rozterki.aktualnie  w moim domku stoi wiezba,po niedzieli wymuruja szczyty i komin systemowy,a takze dokoncza chudziak.chlopaki odeskuja i poloza pape.mysle ze zrobia to w ciagu tygodnia.w miedzyczasie ma przyjechac magik na pomiar okien.drzwi wejsciowe beda tymczasowe,brama garazowa zabita dechami.
zrobiona kanaliza tzn. wystawione kikuty.i teraz,chce zaczac od elekryki,potem myslalem o ociepleniu poddasza i wylozeniu go płytami.
aha no wlasnie,czy np. moge teraz zrobic izolacje na chudziaku z papy termo,zakładajac ze i tak na styro poloze folie.czy dobrze zakładam wykonanie tynków przed rozłozeniem instalacji co??
pozdrawiam

----------


## RudeBoy

No ale jak? Zamierzasz kłaść styro prosto na pape i dopiero na styro folie? Z tego co wiem to to połączenie jest niedopuszczalne. Papa reaguje ze styropianem i ten sie utlenia.

----------


## marcin_u

> No ale jak? Zamierzasz kłaść styro prosto na pape i dopiero na styro folie? Z tego co wiem to to połączenie jest niedopuszczalne. Papa reaguje ze styropianem i ten sie utlenia.


papa nie reaguje ze styropianem...

----------


## RudeBoy

> papa nie reaguje ze styropianem...


Jesteś pewien? Każda papa niereaguje ze styropianem, czy tylko jakiś specjalne? Czego lepiej użyć folii czy styro? Acha, izolację będę kładł sam. Ze zgrzewaniem papy bym sobie poradzil zapewne, ale może folia lepsza?

----------


## marcin_u

> Napisał marcin_u
> 
> papa nie reaguje ze styropianem...
> 
> 
> Jesteś pewien? Każda papa niereaguje ze styropianem, czy tylko jakiś specjalne? Czego lepiej użyć folii czy styro? Acha, izolację będę kładł sam. Ze zgrzewaniem papy bym sobie poradzil zapewne, ale może folia lepsza?


tak jestem tego pewien.ze styropianem reaguje tylko bardzo stara papa  bo kiedys były inne technologie wykonywania pap.

----------


## pierwek

oczywiście nie masz racji
reaguje nie papa tylko opary rozpuszczalników i oczywiście produkowane są takie papy również w tej dosłownie chwili... 

a papa powinna być termozgrzewalna - na nią folia potem styro i znowu folia - miliony razy już to było...

----------


## marcin_u

> oczywiście nie masz racji
> reaguje nie papa tylko opary rozpuszczalników i oczywiście produkowane są takie papy również w tej dosłownie chwili... 
> 
> a papa powinna być termozgrzewalna - na nią folia potem styro i znowu folia - miliony razy już to było...


zdadzwon do obojetnie jakiego producenta styropianu lub papy...i ci potwierdza to co napisałem ze papa nie reaguje ze styropianem!!!!

----------


## RudeBoy

No wiec wlasnie! Czy wobec powyższego nie zrezygnować z papy i dać tylko odpowiednia folie. Wiem, ze robia tak ludziska. Co o tym sadzicie, jaką folie stosuje sie do tego typu zadania?

----------


## pierwek

> zdadzwon do obojetnie jakiego producenta styropianu lub papy...i ci potwierdza to co napisałem ze papa nie reaguje ze styropianem!!!!


papa nie reaguje - tylko styropian "znika".można na dowolną papę położyć styro? czy może lepiej sprawdzić jaką papę należy położyć na chudziak?

----------


## RudeBoy

znika - znaczy sie utlenia. Ja bede sklanial sie ku folii. Poszukam foli grubej 0,3mm. Mniej roboty, taniej i mam nadzieje rownie dobrze... :/

----------


## mako5

> znika - znaczy sie utlenia. Ja bede sklanial sie ku folii. Poszukam foli grubej 0,3mm. Mniej roboty, taniej i mam nadzieje rownie dobrze... :/


To jakaś folia z możliwością trwałego łączenia? Jak sobie poradzisz z łączeniem pasków folii i co z połączeniem z izolacją poziomą między ścianą fundamentową a ścianą "zasadniczą"? Przy papie termozgrzewalnej nie ma tego problemu bo wszystko pięknie łączysz na gorąco. Poczytaj archiwum.

----------


## RudeBoy

Folie jak trzeba laczy sie na zaklad tasma. Laczeń wiele nie ma bo folie mozna kupic w rolce 6x25m. Folie przy scianach wywijasz na boki. Nie laczy sie jej jakos specjalnie z papa wystajaca spod scian.

----------


## pierwek

teoretycznie to masz rację... teraz wyobraź sobie to wywijanie na boki jak będziesz tam pod ścianami miał rurki od CO, wody, kanalizacji, jakieś peszle z elektryką...

----------


## e-Mandzia

Ja robię tak:

Chudziak posmaruję dysperbitem (na bazie wodny, nie rozpuszczalnika), potem papa termozgrzewalna - każdy pas zgrzany, połączony z papą, która jest położona na ścianie fundamentowej, następnie styropian, ogrzewanie podłogowe, wylewki. Dylatacje obowiązkowe.
Jak jest papa termozgrzewalna nie potrzeba juz folii.

----------


## pierwek

> Jak jest papa termozgrzewalna nie potrzeba juz folii.


oooo.... i tu są co najmniej 2 szkoły: falenicka i otwocka...   :Wink2:  
dawać folię na papę czy nie dawać...
dawać folię na styropian czy nie dawać...

----------


## pam

Godzinę temu rozmawiałem z majstrem na ten temat i też ostrzegał żeby nie dawać styro bezposrednio na papę. Albo folia na papę, albo od razu gruba folia.

----------


## mako5

> Folie jak trzeba laczy sie na zaklad tasma. Laczeń wiele nie ma bo folie mozna kupic w rolce 6x25m. Folie przy scianach wywijasz na boki. Nie laczy sie jej jakos specjalnie z papa wystajaca spod scian.


Coż, pewnie też się da. Ja się bałem że folia może być za słaba i ekipy od wody i CO ją zniszczą chodząc po niej. W sumie jak cienka folia to można dać po tych instalacjach tuż przed kładzeniem styropianu ale to zawsze ryzyko że się przebije. A jak folia gruba to nie położysz w ostatnim momencie bo się na rurkach dobrze nie ułoży. A tak w ogóle jak teren nie jest podmokły to wszystko jedno jaka izolacja byle by była  :Smile: .

----------


## e-Mandzia

> Godzinę temu rozmawiałem z majstrem na ten temat i też ostrzegał żeby nie dawać styro bezposrednio na papę. Albo folia na papę, albo od razu gruba folia.


A powiedział dlaczego nie ?
Pytam, bo ilu fachowców, tyle szkół   :Confused:  i nie tylko falenicka i otwocka   :Wink2:

----------


## e-Mandzia

Z literatury fachowej   :smile:  
"Na jakość podłogi na gruncie wpływ będzie miała już warstwa podkładowa pod płytą betonową. Wykonujemy ją po rozszalowaniu fundamentów. Powinien być to grunt przepuszczalny, najlepiej piasek układany do zaplanowanej wysokości warstwami co 15 cm. Każda warstwa piasku powinna być zagęszczana mechanicznie. W przeciwnym razie może się zdarzyć, że po jakimś czasie sama osiądzie, co w skrajnych przypadkach, pod wpływem obciążenia, np. ścianami działowymi może skończyć się pękaniem nie tylko płyty podłogi, ale także stojących na niej ścian. Na skutek osiadania podłogi posadowionej na nie zagęszczonym piasku najprawdopodobniej ulegnie także ścięciu jej izolacja pozioma w miejscu połączenia z izolacją ścian fundamentowych.
Podsypka powinna być takiej wysokości, by wylana na niej warstwa chudego betonu o grubość około 10 - 15 cm licowała się z górną płaszczyzną ścian fundamentowych. Ułatwi to prawidłowe wykonanie izolacji poziomej zarówno ścian jak i podłogi oraz ich bezproblemowe połączenie. Po wylaniu warstwy chudziaka trzeba ułożyć na ścianach fundamentowych izolację poziomą. Powinna być ona takiej szerokości, by z kilkunastocentymetrowym zakładem zachodziła do wnętrza domu, co ułatwi jej połączenie z izolacją poziomą podłogi. Przez dalszy okres budowy wylaną płytę podkładową można wykorzystać jako miejsce składowania materiałów. Na uprzednio przygotowanej płycie podkładowej wykonuje się izolację poziomą. Zapobiegnie ona przenikaniu wilgoci z gruntu, poprzez beton do wyższych partii podłogi. Najlepiej, by był to materiał o podobnych parametrach co izolacja pozioma ścian fundamentowych. Jeśli ściany fundamentowe zaizolowano papą, to dobrze byłoby, by izolacja podłogi też była z papy - łatwo będzie je ze sobą połączyć, w podobny sposób będą także pracowały. Izolacje rozkładamy na powierzchni płyty 
z zakładem na wcześniej wykonaną izolację poziomą ścian fundamentowych. Obydwa materiały łączymy sklejając je ze sobą lub poprzez zgrzewanie - w zależności od ich rodzaju. Proces ten pow-
tarzamy, kładąc papę dwa razy. Jeśli używamy zamiast niej specjalnej folii, a poziom wody gruntowej nie jest wysoki,  wystarczy jej jedna warstwa, choć można także zastosować podwójną. Następny krok, to wykonanie izolacji termicznej. Najczęściej będzie nią twardy styropian o symbolu EPS 100. Na podłogi nie wolno używać styropianu o mniejszej twardości. Styropian należy ułożyć na powierzchni całej płyty podłogowej zaizolowanej przeciwwilgociowo. Mogą mieć one grubość 5 cm - wówczas należy ułożyć je w mijankę w dwóch warstwach. Na tak przygotowanej izolacji termicznej układa się ponownie izolację wodoszczelną. Niektórzy wykonawcy podważają konieczność wykonania tej warstwy, twierdząc, że wilgoć może do jej poziomu dostać się wyłącznie od góry, a jeśli nawet by do tego doszło, to i tak nie zaszkodzi to odpornemu na wilgoć styropianowi. Póki co, budując zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, należy przewidzieć wykonanie tej izolacji. Folię należy ułożyć w taki sposób, by jej krawędzie wywijały się na ściany do wysokości około 10 cm - w razie potrzeby, podczas układania posadzki będzie można ją z łatwością przyciąć. Na folię wylewa się przedostatnią już warstwę podłogi - jest nią beton o grubości 5 cm. Zabezpiecza on styropian przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi, jednocześnie stanowiąc podkład, na którym układa się bądź przykleja okładzinę podłogową (posadzkę). W przypadku systemu  ogrzewania podłogowego w warstwie tej zatapia się rurki grzewcze - sam beton powinien dodatkowo zawierać dodatki, poprawiające jego odporność na pracę pod wpływem podwyższonej temperatury. Wówczas jest on także najczęściej zdylatowany od ścian taśmami z pianki elastycznej. Znacznie ogranicza to straty energii cieplnej. Dylatacje takie można także wykonać projektując klasyczną podłogę".   

Przekopiowałam ze strony www.e-izolacje.pl

Z powyższego wynika, że stosujemy folię lub papę, a nie jedno i drugie.

----------


## pam

> Napisał pam
> 
> Godzinę temu rozmawiałem z majstrem na ten temat i też ostrzegał żeby nie dawać styro bezposrednio na papę. Albo folia na papę, albo od razu gruba folia.
> 
> 
> A powiedział dlaczego nie ?
> Pytam, bo ilu fachowców, tyle szkół   i nie tylko falenicka i otwocka


Chodzi właśnie o to "rozpuszczanie" się styropianu pod wpływem środków zawartych w papie.

----------


## e-Mandzia

Przecież papa termozgrzewalna, nie posiada substancji rozpuszczalnikowych   :Roll:  , więc nie rozumiem skąd te obawy - chyba, że chodzi o zwykłą papę   :Roll:  , to wtedy obawy są uzasadnione.

----------


## mako5

> Z powyższego wynika, że stosujemy folię lub papę, a nie jedno i drugie.


To źle wynika. Dobrze piszą że to powinna być porządna izolacja połączona z izolacją ścian. *RudeBoy* chce tego nie łączyć i folię luźno wywinąć na ściany ale to nie wydaje mi się zbyt szczęśliwym pomysłem. Ale co do tego czy folia na papę ma być czy nie zależy głównie od papy. Autor tego opisu o tym zapomniał i może tym niektórym narobić sporo problemu. Trzeba się upewnić że to papa która nie reaguje ze styropianem bo niektóre potrafią niszczyć styropian.

----------


## e-Mandzia

mako5, przecież wyżej napisałam   :Roll:  właśnie o papach

----------


## pam

A ja raczej nie będę sobie komplikował życia tylko położę folię. Odpada problem ze zgrzewaniem.

----------


## mako5

> A ja raczej nie będę sobie komplikował życia tylko położę folię. Odpada problem ze zgrzewaniem.


Ale za to pojawia się problem łączenia folii  :Smile: . No i jej ograniczona wytrzymałość mechaniczna.

----------


## pam

> Napisał pam
> 
> A ja raczej nie będę sobie komplikował życia tylko położę folię. Odpada problem ze zgrzewaniem.
> 
> 
> Ale za to pojawia się problem łączenia folii . No i jej ograniczona wytrzymałość mechaniczna.


Wydaje mi się że to nie jest problem.

----------


## e-Mandzia

> A ja raczej nie będę sobie komplikował życia tylko położę folię. Odpada problem ze zgrzewaniem.


Żebyś tylko nie skomplikował sobie życia potem, jak będziesz miał wilgoć w rogach   :Confused:  ale wybór jak zawsze należy do inwestora   :cool:

----------


## sailor_ro

dobra to dwa pytania:

1.podłoga w pom. gospodarczym-posadzka docelowa ma byc poniżej izolacj poziomej,wiec wg mnie izolacja na chudziaku musi być naprawde porzadnie i szczelnie polaczona z izolacja pozioma,takie polaczenia gwarantuje papa termo.druga sprawa,poniewaz posadzka bedzie nizej,czesc wystajacej izolacji musi byc otynkowana i znowu wydaje mi sie ze jesli polozy sie siatke stalowa na pape to tynk bedzie sie trzymal,co do folii mam watpliwosci.

2.a to pytanie bedzie dot. ocieplenia poddasza i tynków gipsowych??co najpierw ,ocieplam skosy,kłade płyty GK i wpuszczam tynkarzy,czy najpierw tynkarze a potem ocieplenie i płyty??oczywiscie sciany działowe poddasza i kolankowe beda tynkowane,KG tylko na skosy i sufity


pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

> 2.a to pytanie bedzie dot. ocieplenia poddasza i tynków gipsowych??co najpierw ,ocieplam skosy,kłade płyty GK i wpuszczam tynkarzy,czy najpierw tynkarze a potem ocieplenie i płyty??oczywiscie sciany działowe poddasza i kolankowe beda tynkowane,KG tylko na skosy i sufity


Ogólnie najpierw tynki i najlepiej wylewki jako robota mokra a dopiero później g-k. Ale można położyć wełnę i "zamknąć" ją folią paroprzepuszczalną. Robi się ciepło więc wietrzyć będzie można i wełna nie powinna zamoknąć. Płyty g-k na pewno kłaść na sam koniec, żeby wilgoci nie pociągnęła.

----------


## mako5

> Płyty g-k na pewno kłaść na sam koniec, żeby wilgoci nie pociągnęła.


Dokładnie tak. Na dodatek konstrukcję sufitu dużo łatwiej zrobić prosto gdy mamy gładkie ściany i jest do czego przykręcić równo aluminiowe profile.

----------


## janzar

> A ja raczej nie będę sobie komplikował życia tylko położę folię. Odpada problem ze zgrzewaniem.


oto tylko folia na podłożu niepodpiwniczonym 












pozdrawiam janzar

----------


## pam

No i co z tego wynika?

----------


## janzar

> No i co z tego wynika?


z tego wynika że izolacja od wilgoci kapilarnej z gruntu to ważny element budowy
pozdro

----------


## pam

> Napisał pam
> 
> No i co z tego wynika?
> 
> 
> z tego wynika że izolacja od wilgoci kapilarnej z gruntu to ważny element budowy
> pozdro


Zrozumiałem że miał to być przykład na wyzszość papy nad folią. Być moze tak jest, nie neguję, tylko z tych zdjęć nic nie wynika poza tym że ktos zniszczył folię.

----------


## janzar

> Napisał janzar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pam
> 
> ...


ze spokojem odpowiem że nikt nie niszczył tego celowo lecz folia przetarła siię na szorstkim podłożu samoistnie
mozna sobie wyobrazic  grubośc tej foli 
0,2 mm
lub 0,3 mm
czyli nic
i tyle w tym temacie który uważam za zakończony

----------


## pam

Czyli co? Nie dawać folii wcale, dawać grubszą, nie chodzić po tej folii? Jaki wniosek?

Co do mnie to jestem pewny, że nie można zostawić samej folii nie osłonietej (np. jedną warstwą styro) do następnych prac (instalacje, tynki itp)

----------


## sailor_ro

no dobra,a jak dajemy dwie warstwy folii,pod i nad styropian,to czy to bedzie niewystarczajace??

pozdrawiam

----------


## mako5

> Co do mnie to jestem pewny, że nie można zostawić samej folii nie osłonietej (np. jedną warstwą styro) do następnych prac (instalacje, tynki itp)


Tyle że nie da się nie wejść na to bo trzeba różne prace robić i nawet jak na to położysz styropian i potem kolejną folię i przy układaniu nawet na to wejdziesz to dolna folia będzie załatwiona....

----------


## mako5

> no dobra,a jak dajemy dwie warstwy folii,pod i nad styropian,to czy to bedzie niewystarczajace??


Hmmm, wystarczy mała nierówność chudziaka i folia będzie dziurawa. Nawet jak za wiele nie będziesz po tym chodzić. Ale kto co lubi  :Smile: . Do papy nie będę namawiać ale moim zdaniem folia się nie umywa.

----------


## śpioch

> ze spokojem odpowiem że nikt nie niszczył tego celowo lecz folia przetarła siię na szorstkim podłożu samoistnie
> mozna sobie wyobrazic  grubośc tej foli 
> 0,2 mm
> lub 0,3 mm
> czyli nic
> i tyle w tym temacie który uważam za zakończony


Janzar.
Przeglądam już długo wypowiedzi "papa czy folia" i jestem totalnie za papą 4mm (a nie za milionem dziurek w folii), ale przeglądam równiez i szczegółowe informacje o papach i okazuje się że obecnie żadna papa termozgrzewalna nie jest dopuszczona do używania wewnątrz budynku (chociaż leśtam miesięcy temu były). Grunty do pap i masy asfaltowe tym bardziej i wyraźnie nie sa przeznaczone do stosowania wewnąrtrz (chociaz ulotki sprzed kilku miesięcy dopuszczały stosowanie w środku)
Dane szczegółowe mówią że np. asfalt "zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami nie został sklasyfikowany jako niebezpieczny" ale podczas jego biodegradacji powstają substancje które znacznie trudniej ulega dalszemu biologicznemu rozkładowi.
Są to takie substancje/gazy które moga powodować np. wysypkę, zapalenie spojówek lub uczulenia...

Wiem, że jest "brak danych toksykologicznych dla preparatu. Nie odnotowywuje się w praktyce zatruć asfaltem.". Wiem że tysiące ludzi żyją w domach z jeszcze bardziej niebezpiecznymi materiałami wewnątrz. Ale czy w ogóle istnieje skuteczny materiał izolacyjny który nie będzie emitował później dziwnych gazów przez szczeliny przey listwach przypodłogowych?

Co będzie się stosowało np. za dwa lata kiedy rozpropaguje się informacja że papy nie sa dopuszczone do stosowania wewnątrz bufynków?
A może jednak trzeba smarować/zgrzewać, z przeprowadzką poczekać aż syfek się wysezonuje (do 10 tygodni - patrz tabelka "Okres sezonowania wyrobów w poszczególnych grupach materiałowych wynikających z badań higienicznych" ze strony http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/i...20246_5524.htm) i spać spokojnie?

----------


## jaro'71

Mam te same dylematy co *Śpioch* (bo mam małe dzieci). Gdy wszedłem wczoraj do wypapowanego domu. Smród taki, że latami musiałoby się wietrzyć. Zdrowe toto nie jest. No, ale zagrzybiały dom też  :Wink2:  Czy folia, styro i wylewka zamkną smród papy? Nie sądzę...
Pozostaje więc na razie codzienne porządne wietrzenie. Przy okazji wysychają tynki.

----------


## tomaszekp

Istnieje rozwiązanie, które nie ma wad papy (potencjalnie szkodliwe wyziewy, a przynajmniej brak formalnego dopuszczenia do stosowania we wnętrzach) i nie ma wad folii (nieszczelność połączeń i trudność, czy wręcz niemożliwość uzyskania ciągłości izolacji). Tym rozwiązaniem są masy bitumiczne, w których nie ma rozpuszczalników organicznych, rozcieńcza się je wodą. Taką izolację układa się za pomocą pacy lub szpachli, tworząc warstwę o grubości ok. 4 mm. Po wyschnięciu powstaje elastyczna powłoka, coś jakby gumowy kalosz. Dodatkowo można zastosować siatkę poliestrową (jako wzmocnienie mechaniczne i kontrola grubości nakładanej warstwy), która zostaje "zatopiona" w masie bitumicznej. Zastanawiam się właśnie nad takim rozwiązaniem. Jak każde rozwiązanie, ma też i ono wadę - cena. Znajomy inżynier doradził mi pewien środek (nazwy firmy nie wymienię z wiadomych powodów - jak ktoś z was chce wiedzieć, proszę o kontakt przez e-mail), który byłby tak ze 4 razy droższy od "zwykłej" papy termozgrzewalnej ułożonej jednowarstwowo. Izolacja tak wykonana jednak jest ciągła (brak spoin), ekologiczna (brak rozpuszczalników organicznych), na pewno nie zniszczy styropianu.
Pozdrawiam
tp

----------


## jaro'71

> Istnieje rozwiązanie, które nie ma wad papy (potencjalnie szkodliwe wyziewy, a przynajmniej brak formalnego dopuszczenia do stosowania we wnętrzach) i nie ma wad folii (nieszczelność połączeń i trudność, czy wręcz niemożliwość uzyskania ciągłości izolacji). Tym rozwiązaniem są masy bitumiczne, w których nie ma rozpuszczalników organicznych, rozcieńcza się je wodą. Taką izolację układa się za pomocą pacy lub szpachli, tworząc warstwę o grubości ok. 4 mm. Po wyschnięciu powstaje elastyczna powłoka, coś jakby gumowy kalosz. Dodatkowo można zastosować siatkę poliestrową (jako wzmocnienie mechaniczne i kontrola grubości nakładanej warstwy), która zostaje "zatopiona" w masie bitumicznej. Zastanawiam się właśnie nad takim rozwiązaniem. Jak każde rozwiązanie, ma też i ono wadę - cena. Znajomy inżynier doradził mi pewien środek (nazwy firmy nie wymienię z wiadomych powodów - jak ktoś z was chce wiedzieć, proszę o kontakt przez e-mail), który byłby tak ze 4 razy droższy od "zwykłej" papy termozgrzewalnej ułożonej jednowarstwowo. Izolacja tak wykonana jednak jest ciągła (brak spoin), ekologiczna (brak rozpuszczalników organicznych), na pewno nie zniszczy styropianu.
> Pozdrawiam
> tp


Chyba większość izolacji nawet tych bezrospuszczalnikowych, bezpiecznych, wodnych, ma domieszkę asfaltu. To właśnie on śmierdzi. Szczególnie jak się go podgrzeje (np. podłogówką)
 Takie coś dałem na izolację pionową, ale na poziomą to już byłoby zbyt dużo i zbyt drogo

----------


## śpioch

> Istnieje rozwiązanie, które nie ma wad papy (potencjalnie szkodliwe wyziewy, a przynajmniej brak formalnego dopuszczenia do stosowania we wnętrzach) i nie ma wad folii (nieszczelność połączeń i trudność, czy wręcz niemożliwość uzyskania ciągłości izolacji). Tym rozwiązaniem są masy bitumiczne, w których nie ma rozpuszczalników organicznych, rozcieńcza się je wodą...


Ciekaw jestem co jest napisane w najnowszej "Karcie charakterystyki preparatu niebezpiecznego" tego preperatu, szczególnie w części "informacje toksykologiczne"?

----------


## tomaszekp

> Chyba większość izolacji nawet tych bezrospuszczalnikowych, bezpiecznych, wodnych, ma domieszkę asfaltu. To właśnie on śmierdzi. Szczególnie jak się go podgrzeje (np. podłogówką)
>  Takie coś dałem na izolację pionową, ale na poziomą to już byłoby zbyt dużo i zbyt drogo


To co ja chcę zastosować jest chyba czymś podobnym, ale kosztuje pewnie jeszcze więcej. W karcie technicznej wyrobu skład jest podany ogólnie (tworzywa sztuczne, bitum, wypełniacze) i trudno mi teraz powiedzieć czy ten preparat śmierdzi - za kilka dni zastosuję tę masę do izolacji pionowej fragmentu ściany fundamentowej i wtedy będę mógł powiedzieć coś więcej na ten temat. Jednak, moim zdaniem, przy podłogówce ta warstwa raczej się nie nagrzewa, bo między nią a jastrychem jest na ogół gruba warstwa izolacji cieplnej (u mnie 16 cm styropianu) i temperatura na poziomie tzw. chudziaka jest mniej więcej taka jak gruntu (w moim wypadku jeszcze niższa, ponieważ nie mam "klasycznej" podłogi na gruncie ale samonośną płytę żelbetową, która z gruntem się nie styka). Myślę, że główny problem to jednak cena tego rozwiązania (ok. 45 zł/m2 w moim wypadku).
Pozdrawiam
tp

----------


## tomaszekp

> Ciekaw jestem co jest napisane w najnowszej "Karcie charakterystyki preparatu niebezpiecznego" tego preperatu, szczególnie w części "informacje toksykologiczne"?


Na stronie internetowej jest do pobrania tylko "Karta techniczna", w której nie ma nic na temat toksyczności; nie ma też oddzielnej "Karty charakterystyki preparatu niebezpiecznego".

Pozdrawiam
tp

----------


## pelsona

Jest jeszcze inne rozwiązanie wydaje mi się jedno z lepszych chociaz chyba drogie. Rozsypać warstwę granulatu keramzytu na chudziaka (niektórzy dają nawet pod). Chroni od wilgoci bo jej nie podciąga  i jest na nią odporny. Jeśli nawet wilgoć się pojawi to spowrotem wmigruje w chudziak bo nie ma folii. Jest doskonałym odpromiennikiem żył wodnych, jest grzybobójczy. Na to styropian, folia, wylewka i finito. Nie wiem tylko czy to zdaje egzamin i ktoś tak robił ??.
pzdr

----------


## jaro'71

> moim zdaniem, przy podłogówce ta warstwa raczej się nie nagrzewa, bo między nią a jastrychem jest na ogół gruba warstwa izolacji cieplnej (u mnie 16 cm styropianu) i temperatura na poziomie tzw. chudziaka jest mniej więcej taka jak gruntu 
> tp


Ups, zapomniałem o styro i pojechałem z tym nagrzewaniem   :oops:

----------


## Inka Opole

> Jest jeszcze inne rozwiązanie wydaje mi się jedno z lepszych chociaz chyba drogie. Rozsypać warstwę granulatu keramzytu na chudziaka (niektórzy dają nawet pod). Chroni od wilgoci bo jej nie podciąga  i jest na nią odporny. Jeśli nawet wilgoć się pojawi to spowrotem wmigruje w chudziak bo nie ma folii. Jest doskonałym odpromiennikiem żył wodnych, jest grzybobójczy. Na to styropian, folia, wylewka i finito. Nie wiem tylko czy to zdaje egzamin i ktoś tak robił ??.
> pzdr


i to bylo bylo dobre rozwiazanie..tylko ciekawe ile keramzyt by kosztowal :sad: 
a moze wogole foli nie dawac pod styropian to tez jest wersja ktora sie proponuje..styropian tez nie powinien podciagac a jak sie nie ma wysokich wod gruntowych to nie powinno byc problemu

----------


## tomaszekp

> ... Chroni od wilgoci bo jej nie podciąga...


No nie wiem, czy nie podciąga. Jak każdy materiał ceramiczny, keramzyt jest nasiąkliwy, więc w pewnym sensie transportuje wilgoć w górę. Nie miałem tego w rękach, tylko czytałem, ale na zdrowy rozum nie może to być pewna izolacja przeciwwilgociowa.
Pozdrawiam
tp

----------


## scaut.00

Witam.
Prosze o porade jesli chodzi o kolejnosc prac (a moze w ogole cos pominalem i trzeba dodac jakies roboty).
Mala ekipa robi mi stan surowy zamkniety. Z poprzedniego wątku wiem ,ze sturopian na strop i wylewki nie wchodz a wstan surowy. Tak wiec mam za chwile zrobione jakby oddzielne mieszkanie na pietrze domu (stan surowy).
Czy ponizsza kolejnosc (i rodzaj fachowcow) sa prawidlowe?:
0. ocieplenie dachu welna 
1. polozenie kabli elektrycznych (instalacji alarmowej, tv itp) na murowanej scianie kolankowej i szczytowej
2. polozenie rur hydraulicznych w scianie kolank. i szczyt
3. polozenie tynku na sciany kolankowej i szczytowej
4. ulozenie styropianu na stropie
5. puszczenie rur hydraulicznych (te ktore ni ebeda mogly isc po scianach)
6. ulozenie rurek do ogrzewania podlogowego
7. wylewka
8. sufir z plyt GK
8. postawienie scianek wewn z plyty gk
8a. w tym samym czasie kable elektr. w sciankach 
9. gladzie i malowanie
10. parkiet, terakota glazura 

11. finito! 

czy kogos pominalem??

----------


## aladin07

musisz jedynie pamietac ze po ociepleniu dachu welna a przed tynkami i wylewkami
czeka Cie jeszcze zrobienie stelazy pod regipsy i ofoliowanie szczelnie tego
bo inaczej welna namoknie od wilgoci

i cos mi te rury hydrauliczne nie pasuja po ulozeniu styropianow na stropie

najpierw wszelakie prace instalacyjne - prad, hydraulika, CO ( poza podlogowka ) - jakies
szafki, rozdzielacze itp oraz kanaliza
a dopiero pozniej stryopian bo nim to sie najlatwiec wszystko omija  :smile:

----------


## Trociu

i coś mi brakuje prac hydraulicznych po postawieniu ścianek działowych. Do czego podepniesz zlew czy inny sraczyk, jak nie będzie rurek w ścianach?

----------


## Trociu

> Witam.
> Prosze o porade jesli chodzi o kolejnosc prac (a moze w ogole cos pominalem i trzeba dodac jakies roboty).


Ogólnie rzecz biorąc polecam również przejrzenie archiwum. Temat się pojawiał kilka razy.

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał scaut.00
> 
> Witam.
> Prosze o porade jesli chodzi o kolejnosc prac (a moze w ogole cos pominalem i trzeba dodac jakies roboty).
> 
> 
> Ogólnie rzecz biorąc polecam również przejrzenie archiwum. Temat się pojawiał kilka razy.


łe tam, komu by się chciało...

----------


## aladin07

:smile:

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał scaut.00
> 
> ...


komu też by tam się chciało pisać to samo po raz kolejny raz...

----------


## mpudlo

Witajcie, jest stan surowy otwarty. Strop jeszcze podstemplowany, ale juz czas planowac kolejne ruchy :smile:  

Podpowiedzcie wiec, jaka powinna byc kolejnosc robot wewnatrz (tynki, instalacje itp.). Bedzie pompa ciepla, ogrzewanie podlogowe, odkurzacz centralny, kominek, oczyszczalnia ekologiczna... prad i woda :wink: 

Szukam juz ekipy do ulozenia kanalizy pod chudziakiem i ekipy do wylania chudziaka i zastanawiam sie, kto nastepny?

pozdrawiam,
marek

----------


## mdzalewscy

ja robię z reguły tak

1) okna, drzwi zewnętrzne (czasami tymczasowe)
2) elektryka, alarmy, itd...
3) hydraulika
4) parapety
4) tynki
5) wylewki

bywa że się nieco kolejność zmienia, zależy też od rozwązań i użytych materiałów, wiadomo jak się buduje kilka domów na raz to czasami organizacyjnie trzeba coś pozamieniać, ale jedno jest zawsze iż to co pod tynkiem i wylewkami musi być wcześniej.

kanalizację poziomą pod chudziakiem, kładziemy po zrobieniu fundamentów, kanalizacja -> potem chudziak -> potem ściany parteru

----------


## Malobert

> ja robię z reguły tak
> 
> 1) okna, drzwi zewnętrzne (czasami tymczasowe)
> 2) elektryka, alarmy, itd...
> 3) hydraulika
> 4) parapety
> 4) tynki
> 5) wylewki
> 
> ...


3) hydraulika

a nie powinno być tak, że hydraulika po tynkach ?

----------


## barzuc

> ja robię z reguły tak
> 
> 1) okna, drzwi zewnętrzne (czasami tymczasowe)
> 2) elektryka, alarmy, itd...
> 3) hydraulika
> 4) parapety
> 4) tynki
> 5) wylewki
> 
> ...


Ja proponowałbym podobnie jak *mdzalewscy*:
1 ) okna, drzwi zewnętrzne - pod warunkiem, że nie drewniane (drzwi można kupić już docelowe, ale z okładzinami budowlanymi. Ekipa przyjeżdża po skończonych pracach i wymienia na te końcowe. Dodatkowy koszt ~300pln, czyli nie za dużo, a już żadnego kucia czy brudu nie ma). Jeśli drewniane to albo albo jak proponuje *mdzalewscy* - tymczasowe albo dopiero po tynkach.
2 ) "jednocześnie": elektryka, alarmy, hydraulika, kanalizacja, ogrzewanie
3 ) parapety - ale tylko jeśli z materiałów niewrażliwych na wilgoć
4 ) tynki
5 ) wylewki
6 ) zabudowy z płyt GK (sufity, ścianki itp)
7 ) glazura i terakota
8 ) "jednocześnie": malowanie, tapetowanie, parapety (jeśli drewniane), montaż osprzętu el. do którego nie będzie dostępu po wykonaniu zabudowy
9 ) podłogi (panele, deski, parkiety)
10 ) zabudowa kuchenna i inna stała, grzejniki, drzwi wewnętrzne
11 ) montaż osprzętu el. (czyli wciśnięcie już wszystkiego do puszek, ustawienie i dokręcenie, bez zakładania ramek i innych wykończeni ozdobnych)
12 ) końcowe malowanie 
13 ) założenie ramek i el. ozdobnych do osprzętu el. oraz cala reszta dekoracyjna (w tym lampy, żyrandole i inne takie)

Nie jestem wykonawcą, a kolejność z własnej budowy (a raczej to jak bym zrobił to teraz, bo kilka rzeczy przestawiłem i bardzo mi to przeszkadzało) oraz zdrowego rozsądku.

I uzasadnienie dlaczego wg mnie ostatnie malowanie na sam koniec... bo przy każdej pracy tu się coś obije, tam przytrze, ościeżnice czasem nie dochodzą idealnie i trzeba szparę silikonem / akrylem uzupełnić... Detale jednym słowem, które później albo denerwują, albo się ich nie zauważa.




> 3) hydraulika
> 
> a nie powinno być tak, że hydraulika po tynkach ?


Żeby tynki kuć? Pomysł całkiem jak polskich drogowców - położyć nową nawierzchnię a potem rozryć żeby zrobić np. kanalizację.

----------


## Malobert

> Napisał Malobert
> 
> 3) hydraulika
> a nie powinno być tak, że hydraulika po tynkach ?
> 
> 
> Żeby tynki kuć? Pomysł całkiem jak polskich drogowców - położyć nową nawierzchnię a potem rozryć żeby zrobić np. kanalizację.


no ale przeciez tam gdzie "rozryjesz" kawałek pod kibelek, pisuar czy umywalkę i tak będą kafelki... przynajmniej u mnie, ale dzięki temu uda się wszystko idealnie spasować no i druga sprawa zostawić biały montaż tynkarzom itp w tym syfie ?

ale może pojecia hydraulika w tym momencie to zbyt szeroki temat....
bo oczywiście rury kanalizacyjne są już pod chudziakiem i wychodzą w odpowiednich miejscach podłogi - to było wykonane na etapie fundamentów, a rury z wodą akurat u mnie będą prowadzone w styropianie, w podłodze (bo w scianach są rdzenie żelbetowe) wiec ten etap dopiero po tynkach, a przed wylewkami

----------


## Trociu

mpudlo - a widziałeś co masz pod swoją ksywką napisane. Chyba nie, to podpiwiem: "WITAJ, nim zapytasz, *poszukaj odpowiedzi*"

O kolejności prac już było kilkakrotnie. Dyskusje co najpierw - tynki czy hydraulik też.
No i czy okna przed czy po tynkach.

----------


## barzuc

> no ale przeciez tam gdzie "rozryjesz" pod kibelek, pisuar czy umywalkę i tak będą kafelki... przynajmniej u mnie, no i druga sprawa zostawić biały montaż tynkarzom itp w tym syfie ?
> 
> ale może pojecia hydraulika w tym momencie to zbyt szeroki temat....
> bo oczywiście rury kanalizacyjne są już pod chudziakiem i wychodzą w odpowiednich miejscach to było wykonane na etapie fundamentów, a rury z wodą akurat u mnie będą prowadzone w styropianie, w podłodze (bo w scianach są rdzenie żelbetowe) wiec ten etap dopiero po tynkach przed wylewkami


W sensie "hydraulika" miałem na myśli rozprowadzenie rur z wodą i podejść kanalizacyjnych. Sam biały montaż, wg mnie to na samym końcu jak już ekipy powychodzą wszystkie (lub prawie wszystkie) żeby nie ubabrali jakimś syfem (resztki klejów, zapraw i innych takich) czy najnormalniej nie zniszczyli.

----------


## Malobert

> Napisał Malobert
> 
> no ale przeciez tam gdzie "rozryjesz" pod kibelek, pisuar czy umywalkę i tak będą kafelki... przynajmniej u mnie, no i druga sprawa zostawić biały montaż tynkarzom itp w tym syfie ?
> 
> ale może pojecia hydraulika w tym momencie to zbyt szeroki temat....
> bo oczywiście rury kanalizacyjne są już pod chudziakiem i wychodzą w odpowiednich miejscach to było wykonane na etapie fundamentów, a rury z wodą akurat u mnie będą prowadzone w styropianie, w podłodze (bo w scianach są rdzenie żelbetowe) wiec ten etap dopiero po tynkach przed wylewkami
> 
> 
> W sensie "hydraulika" miałem na myśli rozprowadzenie rur z wodą i podejść kanalizacyjnych. Sam biały montaż, wg mnie to na samym końcu jak już ekipy powychodzą wszystkie (lub prawie wszystkie) żeby nie ubabrali jakimś syfem (resztki klejów, zapraw i innych takich) czy najnormalniej nie zniszczyli.


czy kupujesz już na tym etapie już kibelek doprowadzasz przewody, próbnie montujesz i przed tynkarzami ewentualnie go demontujesz ?

----------


## mpudlo

A czy tynki przed wylewkami przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym (i ulozonymi rurkami) to dobra kolejnosc? Nic sie nie zniszczy? 

Okna chcialem zalozyc jak najpozniej, zeby sie "wentylowalo", nawet po instalacji pradu i "podlogowki".

pzdr,
mp

----------


## Trociu

> A czy tynki przed wylewkami przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym (i ulozonymi rurkami) to dobra kolejnosc? Nic sie nie zniszczy?


Jeżeli już masz te rurki położone, to wstrzymaj się raczej z tynkami. No chyba że ekipa taka, że będzie uważać, Tylko pewnie takie podwójną rekompensatę biorą.

Jeżeli najpierw wylejesz podłogę a potem będziesz chciał mieć tynki, to:
- trzeba będzie dobrze zabezpieczyć podłogę, aby jej nie zababrali
- bedą musieli się przyłożyć przy wykańczaniu styku  podłoga - ściana

----------


## 78adi

Witajcie
a ja planuję remont w mieszkaniu i zapytam o kolejność prac:
sufity z płyt kg
ściany z płyt kg (klejone)
wymiana dzwi wew + zew
wymiana okien
podłogi (panele, płytki)

Bardzo proszę o podpowiedzi
dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

> Witajcie
> a ja planuję remont w mieszkaniu i zapytam o kolejność prac:
> sufity z płyt kg
> ściany z płyt kg (klejone)
> wymiana dzwi wew + zew
> wymiana okien
> podłogi (panele, płytki)


Może najpierw okna, żeby potem dobrze je obrobić płytami dookoła

----------


## zitka

Czy ustawiłby mi ktoś po kolei tę łamigłówkę? Co robić najpierw?:
-wstawić okna
-wstawic drzwi zewnetrzne
-wstawić drzwi wewnętrzne
-instalacja CO grzejniki i podłogówka
-instalacja elektryczna
-instalacja wodna
-tynki wewnętrzne
-wylewki+popdłogówka+styropian

----------


## KonradJot

> Czy ustawiłby mi ktoś po kolei tę łamigłówkę? Co robić najpierw?:
> -wstawić okna
> -wstawic drzwi zewnetrzne
> -wstawić drzwi wewnętrzne
> -instalacja CO grzejniki i podłogówka
> -instalacja elektryczna
> -instalacja wodna
> -tynki wewnętrzne
> -wylewki+popdłogówka+styropian


a poszukać to nie rada??
było to już tyle raz.
wystarczy pomyśleć, przecież nie zrobisz tynków i później przewodów elektrycznych ,, logiczne. tak samo z drzwiami wewnętrznymi co zamontujesz na surowe ściany???a instalacje wodną będziesz ciągnąć dopiero jak ci wylewki zrobią?? 
Trochę zastanowienia i wszystko się stanie jasne.
Konrad  :Wink2:

----------


## Biceps

Witam szanownych forumowiczów i zwracam się z pytaniem o kolejność prac. Obecnie stan remontu wygląda tak:

- mam pociągniętą intalkę wodną i CO (zrobione podejścia pod grzejniki)
- mam zrobione wylewki podłogowe (tam gdzie były konieczne - w większości pomieszczeń zostały stare podłogi do cyklinowania)
- mam zrobioną instalację elektryczną
- mam otynkowane ściany z dobrze przeschniętym (ponad 3 misiące) tynkiem CW
- mam zrobione sufity regipsowe i ścianki w dwóch pomieszczeniach

Do zrobienia pozostało:
- zrobić kotłownię
- powiesić grzejniki
- położyć kafelki na wylewkach
- położyć kafelki w kuchni, kibelku i łazience
- wycyklinować podłogi
- zagruntować i wymalować całość
- poopalać stare futryny i schody, które zostawiliśmy
- wymienić drzwi wejściowe na nowe

Pytanko jaką kolejność prac zastosować? Najpierw np. ustawić wannę i kabinę i potem kłaść kafle, czy odwrotnie? Pytania być może nonsensowne, ale... ale chciałbym uniknąć niepotrzebnych zgrzytów w trakcie wykańczania bo i forsa w błoto często leci i nerwy się szargają.

Macie jakieś sugestie? Jak wykończeniówka wyglądała u was?

----------


## bodal

Co najpierw wykonać ?
ocieplenie zewnętrzne budynku czy ocieplenie dachu ?
czy jak ocieplę w środku dach i sufit na piętrze i nie będę ogrzewał zimą to coś może się wydarzyć z wełną ?

i jeszcze jak prawidłowo wykonać podłogę na poddaszu nieużytkowym (tzn traktowanym jako stryszek) patrząc od góry 
1.płyta OSB --- jaka grubość ??
2.folia -- jaka ??
3.wełna --- jaka grubość ??
4.folia -- jaka ?? (podobno jakaś złota)

----------


## zbigmor

> Co najpierw wykonać ?
> ocieplenie zewnętrzne budynku czy ocieplenie dachu ?
> 
> Nie ma to znaczenia z punktu widzenia technologii. Różnica jest taka, że jak najpierw ocieplisz dach to możesz nie zdążyć przed zimą ze ścianami, ale z drugiej strony jak chcesz się szybko wprowadzić lepiej zacząć od dachu.
> 
> czy jak ocieplę w środku dach i sufit na piętrze i nie będę ogrzewał zimą to coś może się wydarzyć z wełną ?
> 
> Jak nie doprowadzisz wilgoci to nic się nnie stanie.
> 
> ...


 - folia paroizolacyjna dowolnego typu. Złota może być dobra, tylko strasznie droga.

----------


## Sp5es

Zawsze od góry budynku(dach) - potem dół.

----------


## asasello

A co sadzicie o pozostawieniu na zime ocieplonego poddasza w nieogrzewanym domu? Czy cos moze sie stac z welna lub plytami GK?

----------


## zbigmor

> A co sadzicie o pozostawieniu na zime ocieplonego poddasza w nieogrzewanym domu? Czy cos moze sie stac z welna lub plytami GK?


Jak nie będzie wilgoci to nic się nie stanie. czyli jak posadzki i tynki suche i nikt na stałe nie przebywa to nic nie powinno się stać.

----------


## iwett27

Kiedy w tych wszystkich pracach jest czas na montaz kominka??

----------


## barzuc

> Napisał iwett27
> 
> Kiedy w tych wszystkich pracach jest czas na montaz kominka??
> 
> 
> Ja proponowałbym podobnie jak *mdzalewscy*:
> 1 ) okna, drzwi zewnętrzne - pod warunkiem, że nie drewniane (drzwi można kupić już docelowe, ale z okładzinami budowlanymi. Ekipa przyjeżdża po skończonych pracach i wymienia na te końcowe. Dodatkowy koszt ~300pln, czyli nie za dużo, a już żadnego kucia czy brudu nie ma). Jeśli drewniane to albo albo jak proponuje *mdzalewscy* - tymczasowe albo dopiero po tynkach.
> 2 ) "jednocześnie": elektryka, alarmy, hydraulika, kanalizacja, ogrzewanie
> 3 ) parapety - ale tylko jeśli z materiałów niewrażliwych na wilgoć
> ...


Gdzieś w tym rejonie...



> 7 ) glazura i terakota
> 8 ) "jednocześnie": malowanie, tapetowanie, parapety (jeśli drewniane), 
> montaż osprzętu el. do którego nie będzie dostępu po wykonaniu zabudowy


...przynajmniej wg mnie.



> 9 ) podłogi (panele, deski, parkiety)
> 10 ) zabudowa kuchenna i inna stała, grzejniki, drzwi wewnętrzne
> 11 ) montaż osprzętu el. (czyli wciśnięcie już wszystkiego do puszek, ustawienie i dokręcenie, bez zakładania ramek i innych wykończeni ozdobnych)
> 12 ) końcowe malowanie 
> 13 ) założenie ramek i el. ozdobnych do osprzętu el. oraz cala reszta dekoracyjna (w tym lampy, żyrandole i inne takie)
> 
> Nie jestem wykonawcą, a kolejność z własnej budowy (a raczej to jak bym zrobił to teraz, bo kilka rzeczy przestawiłem i bardzo mi to przeszkadzało) oraz zdrowego rozsądku.
> 
> I uzasadnienie dlaczego wg mnie ostatnie malowanie na sam koniec... bo przy każdej pracy tu się coś obije, tam przytrze, ościeżnice czasem nie dochodzą idealnie i trzeba szparę silikonem / akrylem uzupełnić... Detale jednym słowem, które później albo denerwują, albo się ich nie zauważa.

----------


## Piątka

podnoszę temat :big grin:

----------


## edde

> podnoszę temat


a po co??
masz jakis problem w temacie czy posty nabijasz tylko?

----------


## L.E.FemFem

Co robić w pierwszej kolejności: tynki czy ocieplenie poddasza?
Jedna ekipa: najpierw wełna bo inaczej tytnki się od niej okurzą i trzeba będzie zmywać wełniane włoski.
Druga ekipa: najpierw tynki, bo inaczej wełna się zawilgoci.
Jak robiliście u siebie?

----------


## leszeq

> Jedna ekipa: najpierw wełna bo inaczej tytnki się od niej okurzą i trzeba będzie zmywać wełniane włoski.


To chyba żart?

----------


## L.E.FemFem

Też tak myślałem na początku ale przekonywali, że ciężko to zmyć z tynku   :Confused:

----------


## mynia_pynia

Tynki, wylewki, później ocieplenie poddasza.

----------


## leszeq

Wiele poddaszy już zabudowałem i nigdy na koniec nie pozostawał ani jeden "wełniany włosek", a już napewno nie na tynku.
Lepiej jest wykonać poddasze po tynkach.

----------


## FlashBack

> Też tak myślałem na początku ale przekonywali, że ciężko to zmyć z tynku


nawet nie wiesz jakie to trudne. ilez to, trzeba naszukac sie tych wloskow  :big grin: 
no i kto je wlasciwie bedzie zmywal?

----------


## tmann*

mozna zrobic i tak i tak, pod warunkiem ze tam gdzie jest welna, tez jest juz folia paroszczelna. Wtedy welna sie nie zawilgoci. Zrobic tynki jesli welna jest bez folii, to wielki blad, nie wolno tak zrobic.
Czesto robi sie nawet juz plyty karton-gips przed tynkiem, bo wtedy nie masz problem, ze w katach sie pojawiaja rysy po jakich czas. Tylko wtedy trzeba NIE spachlowac plyty karton-gips, to koniecznie po tynkach. (niektore wykonawcy robia plyty k-g na stelaz w rozstawie 60cm, to tez wielki blad, rozstaw musi byc 40cm, i wtedy wilgotnosc przez tynkowanie nie jest problem)

----------


## L.E.FemFem

> Wiele poddaszy już zabudowałem i nigdy na koniec nie pozostawał ani jeden "wełniany włosek", a już napewno nie na tynku.
> Lepiej jest wykonać poddasze po tynkach.


Czyli najpierw tynki na gotowo a potem wełna i K-G. I nie będę miał włosków, pyłków i innych wełnianych konieczności do powtórnego cekolowania. Dzięki wszystkim za podpowiedzi.

----------


## osek

> Napisał leszeq
> 
> Wiele poddaszy już zabudowałem i nigdy na koniec nie pozostawał ani jeden "wełniany włosek", a już napewno nie na tynku.
> Lepiej jest wykonać poddasze po tynkach.
> 
> 
> Czyli najpierw tynki na gotowo a potem wełna i K-G. I nie będę miał włosków, pyłków i innych wełnianych konieczności do powtórnego cekolowania. Dzięki wszystkim za podpowiedzi.


włoski w tynku   :big grin:   a w pustaki i zaprawe to juz nie wejda?  :big grin: 
wełna po mokrych pracach. pozdro.

----------


## leszeq

> Napisał leszeq
> 
> Wiele poddaszy już zabudowałem i nigdy na koniec nie pozostawał ani jeden "wełniany włosek", a już napewno nie na tynku.
> Lepiej jest wykonać poddasze po tynkach.
> 
> 
> Czyli najpierw tynki na gotowo a potem wełna i K-G. I nie będę miał włosków, pyłków i innych wełnianych konieczności do powtórnego cekolowania. Dzięki wszystkim za podpowiedzi.


Na 100% wełna nie pozostanie na tynkach!

----------


## tmann*

to ze welna pozostaje na tynkach, to smiech sali. Jednak, tak jak juz pisalem, wiekszy problem sa rysy, i to da sie unikac jak sie robi welna, folie i plyty k-g przed tynkiem. Przez 20 lat doswiadczenie w ten sposob nigdy nie mialem klopotow. Jak sie robi k-g po tynkach, te fugi miedzy k-g i tynkiem zawsze sie zepsuja, bo kazdy dach troche pracuje.

----------


## L.E.FemFem

> to ze welna pozostaje na tynkach, to smiech sali. Jednak, tak jak juz pisalem, wiekszy problem sa rysy, i to da sie unikac jak sie robi welna, folie i plyty k-g przed tynkiem. Przez 20 lat doswiadczenie w ten sposob nigdy nie mialem klopotow. Jak sie robi k-g po tynkach, te fugi miedzy k-g i tynkiem zawsze sie zepsuja, bo kazdy dach troche pracuje.


Czekaj, czekaj, t.brinkmann. Dach pracuje niezależnie od tego czy k-g jest przed tynkiem czy po. Po to te wszystkie taśmy, siatki i fizeliny. 
A jeszcze dwa dni temu myślałem, że k-g się po prostu przykręca, maluje i można sobie wnosić kanapę, piwko i tv   :cool:

----------


## leszeq

> Napisał t.brinkmann
> 
> to ze welna pozostaje na tynkach, to smiech sali. Jednak, tak jak juz pisalem, wiekszy problem sa rysy, i to da sie unikac jak sie robi welna, folie i plyty k-g przed tynkiem. Przez 20 lat doswiadczenie w ten sposob nigdy nie mialem klopotow. Jak sie robi k-g po tynkach, te fugi miedzy k-g i tynkiem zawsze sie zepsuja, bo kazdy dach troche pracuje.
> 
> 
> Czekaj, czekaj, t.brinkmann. Dach pracuje niezależnie od tego czy k-g jest przed tynkiem czy po. Po to te wszystkie taśmy, siatki i fizeliny. 
> A jeszcze dwa dni temu myślałem, że k-g się po prostu przykręca, maluje i można sobie wnosić kanapę, piwko i tv


Chodzi o pęknięcia na łączeniu płyt gipsowych ze ścianą. Tam zawsze będzie pękało. Można to jednak maskować stosując w tych miejscach akryl.

----------


## tmann*

:smile:  owszem, ze dach niezaleznie od tego pracuje. Ale jesli tynk jest robiony po k-g, to nie pojawia sie rysy, bo gips ma te 2 cm za tynkami aby sie ruszac, i nic nie peknie. Akryl wytrzyma tylko ok. 5% ruchu, czyli jesli jest fuga 0,5cm, to peknie jesli jest ruch wiecej niz 0,25mm, i to bardzo malo.

----------


## mike01

Z tego co wyczytalem to wiekszosc ludzi najpierw robi instalacje elektryczna 
a nastepnie tynki i dopiero potem instalacje wod-kan i ogrzewania i wtedy posadzki.

Tak sie zastanawiam czy nie lepiej jest wykonac najpierw wszystkie instalacje elektryczna i wod-kan i po skonczeniu  najpierw zrobic posadzki a na koncu tynk.
Takie podejscie wydaje mi sie najrozsadniejsze chociazby z tego powodu ze nie trzeba bedzie robic bruzd i kucia pod wode i kanalize jak jesli najpierw bylyby zrobione tynki.

Co o tym mysliscie?

----------


## rusek007

Ja tynki i wylewki robiłem dopiero po wszystkich instalacjach.

----------


## mike01

Domyslam sie ze najpier zrobiles posadzki z pozniej tynki.
Czy robiac tynki nie zababrali ci posadzki "kleksami" z tynkow czy okladales cala podloge jakas folia?

----------


## pelsona

Tu nie ma co myśleć, bo kolejność od wieków jest tylko jedna:
          - instalacje wod - can
          - instalacje elektryczne i teletechniczne
          - tynki
          - wylewki
W praktyce czasami są odstępstwa od tej kolejności w zależności jak
jest się w gorącej wodzie kąpany.
pzdr.

----------


## mike01

Pelsona


> Tu nie ma co myśleć, bo kolejność od wieków jest tylko jedna: 
> - instalacje wod - can 
> - instalacje elektryczne i teletechniczne 
> - tynki 
> - wylewki


A mi sie wydaje bardziej sensown taka kolejnosc( w przypadku gdy mamy ogrzewanie podlogowe ):
- instalacje wod - can 
- instalacje elektryczne i teletechniczne 
- wylewki
- tynki 

Co sadzicie?

----------


## pelsona

Tynki zawsze przed wylewkami.
Ciężko osłonić wylewki, na folii tynkarze 
nogi połamią i będziesz miał ich na sumieniu.
Podkładają również papę ale jest to spore
utrudnienie. Tynki to jedna z  najbardziej brudnych i
pracochłonnych robót na budowie.
pzdr.
PS pogadaj z fachowcami to zobaczysz co Ci powiedzą.

----------


## Miki79

robie tynki i szczerze u siebie zrobie na koncu po wszystkich instalacjach bo jak widze zaprawki po bruzdach to nie podpisal bym sie pod tynkami ktore sam robilem ale jezeli chodzi o nas tynkarzy to wygodniej robic przed instalacja co i wylewkami

----------


## remx

Elektryka
Tynki
Wodno-kanalizacyjne
Wylewki

Tak jest najlepiej

----------


## daniowiola

> Elektryka
> Tynki
> Wodno-kanalizacyjne
> Wylewki
> 
> Tak jest najlepiej


Taka kolejność mi najbardziej odpowiada i tak będzie u mnie

----------


## Zbigniew74

Instalacja elektryczna
Instalacja wod-kan
Tak zwane piony (CO, odkurzacz centralny)
Tynki
Instalacja CO (podłogówka, grzejniki)
Wylewki

----------


## FlashBack

> Z tego co wyczytalem to wiekszosc ludzi najpierw robi instalacje elektryczna 
> a nastepnie tynki i dopiero potem instalacje wod-kan i ogrzewania i wtedy posadzki.
> 
> Tak sie zastanawiam czy nie lepiej jest wykonac najpierw wszystkie instalacje elektryczna i wod-kan i po skonczeniu  najpierw zrobic posadzki a na koncu tynk.
> Takie podejscie wydaje mi sie najrozsadniejsze chociazby z tego powodu ze nie trzeba bedzie robic bruzd i kucia pod wode i kanalize jak jesli najpierw bylyby zrobione tynki.
> 
> Co o tym mysliscie?


to iście szatański plan i wiesz? może się udać .  :smile:

----------


## aniahubi

> Instalacja elektryczna
> Instalacja wod-kan
> Tak zwane piony (CO, odkurzacz centralny)
> Tynki
> Instalacja CO (podłogówka, grzejniki)
> Wylewki


U mnie tak właśnie zrobili  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

posadzki
tynki 
elektryka 
wod - kan
ściany poddasza
strop 
ściany parteru

jak szaleć to szaleć  :smile:  :smile: 

P.S. mam głupawkę   :Lol:

----------


## FlashBack

> posadzki
> tynki 
> elektryka 
> wod - kan
> ściany poddasza
> strop 
> ściany parteru
> 
> jak szaleć to szaleć 
> ...


eeee tam jak budowac dom to, trzeba zaczac od ogrodzenia i ogrodka.

----------


## daniowiola

Myślałem że najpierw działówki a potem wylewki, przynajmiej tak mi się wydaje że powinno tak być

----------


## FlashBack

> Myślałem że najpierw działówki a potem wylewki, przynajmiej tak mi się wydaje że powinno tak być


grunt to, miec plan i mocno  sie go trzymac  :big grin:

----------


## remx

Nie odpuszczać tynkarzom jak będą się burzyli.
A na koniec sprawdzić czy instalacja wodno-kanalizacyjna jest jeszcze cała.

----------


## pawlok

A ja zadam może głupie  pytanie - wyrobienie kanałów/otworów wentylacyjnych/kratek dla wentylacji grawitacyjnej  - to tynkarze wykonują?
Pawlok

----------


## ziemo

> posadzki
> tynki 
> elektryka 
> wod - kan
> ściany poddasza
> strop 
> ściany parteru
> 
> jak szaleć to szaleć 
> ...


No co Ty, najpierw ściany parteru, potem wyllewki! Chyba nie chcesz pójść na łatwiznę  :big grin:

----------


## Margoth*

Witam, jestem tuż przed wstawieniem okien i drzwi, a więc zaraz będzie zakończony stan surowy zamknięty. Wykonawca, który budował mój dom, chce mi teraz zrobić ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne. Można? Nie mam wylewek ani tynków wewnętrznych. Czy wilgoć opdaruje przez ocieplone ściany? Czy odparuje górą przez niewykończoną górę (nieocieplone poddasze i niewykonana podloga na strychu)? Poradźcie, bo mam dać gościowi odpowiedź.

----------


## Martinezio

*Margoth*: IMO lepiej ocieplenie zewnętrzne założyć po tynkach wewnętrznych. Tynki wewnętrzne to b. mokra robota i lepiej, żeby choć trochę przeschło w środku, a jak dom nieocieplony, to wiatr sobie ładnie chula po salonach przedmuchując wszystko  :smile:

----------


## akapap

Witam,

jak powinna wyglądać kolejność prac po zakończeniu SSO + dach (deskowanie i papa)?

W pierwszej kolejności rzuca się w oczy dachówka, a dalej?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzycha16a

> Witam,
> 
> jak powinna wyglądać kolejność prac po zakończeniu SSO + dach (deskowanie i papa)?
> 
> W pierwszej kolejności rzuca się w oczy dachówka, a dalej?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Podstawowe prace...
okna (jeśli plastikowe) i drzwi aby zamknąć budynek
elektryka
hydraulika (częściowo)
tynki wewnętrzne
hydraulika
wylewki
reszta w/g uznania  :Wink2: 
Uwaga na "drobne" prace, niektóre trzeba wykonać w międzyczasie  :Wink2:  

Mam nadzieję, że nic nie pomieszałam  :Roll:

----------


## smutna lidka

czy taka kolejność jest prawidłowa?

----------


## P:)apolinek

Jesli chodzi o poddasze to proponował bym najpierw ocieplenie poddasza puzniej montaż parapetów i gładz.

----------


## anetina

u mnie gładź
parapety
ocieplenie


potem malowanie i podłogi  :smile:

----------


## Vafel

Podciągnę temat kolejności prac.

Obecnie kończy się robić instalacja elektryczna. Dom to parterówka, instalacja idzie górą (w korytkach nad przyszłym sufitem podwieszanym), więc nie ma nic w tym momencie na chudziaku.

Ekipa od instalacji poradziła mi, żeby nie robić izolacji poziomej (ma być papa termozgrzewalna) przed tynkami. Jednocześnie jeszcze przed tynkami chcą rozprowadzić wodę i kanalizację.

Według nich kolejność powinna być taka:

1. elektryka
2. woda i kanalizacja
3. tynki
4. izolacja pozioma i styropian
5. ogrzewanie (podłogówka i podejścia do grzejników)
6. wylewki

Niby wszystko OK, tylko jak ja zgrzeje papę na chudziaku jeśli będą tam leżały rurki z wodą i kanalizacją?

Ma ktoś jakieś sugestie?

----------


## mjakob

> Podciągnę temat kolejności prac.
> 
> Obecnie kończy się robić instalacja elektryczna. Dom to parterówka, instalacja idzie górą (w korytkach nad przyszłym sufitem podwieszanym), więc nie ma nic w tym momencie na chudziaku.
> 
> Ekipa od instalacji poradziła mi, żeby nie robić izolacji poziomej (ma być papa termozgrzewalna) przed tynkami. Jednocześnie jeszcze przed tynkami chcą rozprowadzić wodę i kanalizację.
> 
> Według nich kolejność powinna być taka:
> 
> 1. elektryka
> ...


Może położyć kawałki papy na miejscu gdzie będą prowadzone rury i potem zgrzać resztę.
Może ewentualnie jakąś folią w płynie później zastosować pod rury - ale to raczej o ciągłość będzie ciężko.
Tez planuję kolejność jak wyżej i zastanawiam się nad tym samym  :Smile:

----------


## flatronka

Co powinno sie zrobić w pierwszej kolejności, żeby miałó ręce i nogi. Tynki w środku czy instalacje wodną z CO i kanalizą i wylewkami?

dzięki

----------


## admiro

> Co powinno sie zrobić w pierwszej kolejności, żeby miałó ręce i nogi. Tynki w środku czy instalacje wodną z CO i kanalizą i wylewkami?
> 
> dzięki


Oczywiście najpierw tynki, gipsówka i malowanie, następnie instalacja wodna i na końcu kanaliza.

Ps. Pytanie to żart oczywiście?

----------


## FlashBack

wylewki na samym koncu. tynki zaleznie od tego gdzie i na czym zlokalizowane sa instalacje i pkt. odbiorcze.
na krajowym rynku za kolejnoscia nie nadazysz czasem dekarze wchodza wczesniej niz koparka do fundamentow.

----------


## flatronka

> Ps. Pytanie to żart oczywiście?


pytanie to nie żart   :Lol:  niby wiem jak powinno to być w kolejności, ale tynkarze na razie wejść nie mogą, instalatorzy CO stwierdzili, że nie ma co czekać i że to żadna różnica jak cała instalacja wodna  będzie już gotowa przed tynkami. Mówił to tak przekonująco ... bądź tu mądry ...  dobrze że forum jest.       

pozdrawiam

----------


## bogus33

witam , 

my mieliśmy taką kolejność: inst. wodna, kanalizacja, inst. elektryczna. potem tynki c-w, następnie inst. co a po niej wylewki.
pozdrawiam

----------


## edde

kanaliza, elektryka, tynki, woda, co, wylewki - w zasadzie tak to widzę oczywiście moga być odstępstwa (np. piony co w głebokich bruzdach czy kanalizacyjne zrobiłem przed tynkami)

----------


## panfotograf

Ja zrobiłem tak i tak jest chyba najrozsądniej:
1 -SSO (tzn. ściany i dach)
2 -okna (PCV) i drzwi drewniane wstawiane jednego dnia
3 -jak najszybciej alarm (jeśli ma być), -elektryka (potrzebna do alarmu)
4 -hydraulika (przed hydrauliką można pomalować pierwsze wylewki na gruncie dysperbitem -izolacja przeciwwilgociowa)
5 -montaż kanałów wentylacji mech.
6 -ocieplenie poddasza i kartongipsy, -parapety wewnętrzne (granitowe)
7 -tynki
8 -izolacja podłogi na gruncie (folia + styropian), -izolacja podłogi na piętrze (styropian)
9 -układanie ogrzewania podłogowego
10 -wylewki końcowe

----------


## panfotograf

> No to ja już nic nie wiem! Jak z tymi Oknami (dodam ze drewnianymi i tynkami wewnętrznymi! Strasza mi ze okna drewniane spuchną jak później bede robiła tynki!!!


Jak masz okna drewniane z porządnej firmy (czytaj właściwie zaimpregnowane) wilgoć z tynków nie ma prawa im nic zrobić. Przecież w normalnej eksploatacji będzie je atakował deszcz i mróz i też nie mogą spuchnąć!
Ja wstawiłem drzwi dębowe zewnętrzne przed tynkami i nic nie puchło. Jedynie trzeba je dobrze zabezpieczyć folią (najlepiej samemu) bo tynkarze to na ogół się takimi szczegółami nie przejmują i ci pochlapią tynkiem.

----------


## mr6319

panfotograf, człowieku czyś Ty spojrzał na datę postu na jaki odpowiadasz...???!!!



> Wysłany: Wto, *11 Kwiecień 2006* 10:53


Toż to archeologia... a człowiek ten zapewne już od dawna mieszka i zapomniał o tych rozterkach.

----------


## dziubek25077

Dodam od siebie że montaż drewnianych okien przed wylewkami i tynkami, wiąże sie czasem (zależnie od firmy) z brakiem gwarancji na okna DREWNIANE.
Podobno potrafią tak chłonść wilgoć z powietrza że deormacja następuje rzędu 1 -2 cm na dużych oknach.
Mam tą informacje od producenta okien którym jest mój kuzyn, zatem informacja myśle dość cenna.
Zaleca się zdjęcie kwater na 2-3 pierwsze dni schnięcia gdzie jest największe parowanie tynkó i wylewek.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## w.m.

Pytanie jak to było u Was lub co być dalsza kolejnosć prac ?.

Mam dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym. Tynki wew. zrobione już 6 miesięcy temu, wylewki również. Ocieplenie poddasza zakończyłem tydzień temu. Dodatkowo zagruntowałem i pomalowałem płyty k-g na biało. W całym domu mam podłogówkę więc kwestia montażu grzejników odpada.  
Zastanawiam się co pownienem teraz robić wewnątrz domu by nie marnować czasu zimą. 

Jaka kolejność prac powinna być dalej. Zaznaczam, że nie mam jeszcze pieca (w planach pompa ciepła ) i grzeję zakupionym kominkiem.

Z góry dziękuję za informacje.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bogdan812

Witam

mam pytanie,  mam otynkowane ściany tynk cem-wap. i co dalej?
Jaka jest kolejność prac ,aż do ostatniego etapu jakim jest malowanie ?

co kiedy ścieramy, kiedy gruntujemy w jakich proporcjach i czym ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## retrofood

a co tu chcesz ścierać? instalacje se zrób.

----------


## Nefer

> a co tu chcesz ścierać? instalacje se zrób.


Istalacje to chyba juz są pod tynkiem.
Jeśli tynk c-w zacierany piaskiem kwarcowym to trzeba poczekać aż wyschnie. Zapewne teraz będziesz robił wylewki. I też trzeba poczekać aż wyschnie. A potem z c-w  ścieramy piasek, potem grunt i farba.

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> a co tu chcesz ścierać? instalacje se zrób.
> 
> 
> Istalacje to chyba juz są pod tynkiem.
> Jeśli tynk c-w zacierany piaskiem kwarcowym to trzeba poczekać aż wyschnie. Zapewne teraz będziesz robił wylewki. I też trzeba poczekać aż wyschnie. A potem z c-w  ścieramy piasek, potem grunt i farba.


a skąd mam wiedzieć, jak ktoś czeka na wróżbę?

----------


## Nefer

> a skąd mam wiedzieć, jak ktoś czeka na wróżbę?


Szklana kula ?  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

no zrobi sobie owieczka tynki i wola dopiero instalatorow by pieknie je zryli  :smile: 
bo przeciez ktos musi wziasc jeszcze kase za poprawki ryc  :big grin: 

wiec nie dziwcie sie ze wola o pomoc bo strzyc ja chce pieciu na raz za to samo  :smile:

----------


## bogdan812

Oczywiście instalacje elektryczne, wodne,ogrzewanie - już są gotowe
wylewki również !

chciałbym na tynk c-w , położyć:  cekol ze 2 warstwy, jakoś zagruntowoać,  farba podkładowa, farba właściwa

Tyko nie za bardzo się orientuje , co w jakich proporcjach, czy gruntujemy przed cekolem i czym(sam grunt czy rozrobiony w proporcjach)
Przed farbą właściwą , grunt mieszamy z jakąś tańszą białą , czy sama biała rozrobiona z wodą ???
Są różne szkoły ! jakieś rady , pomysły !

----------


## stanluk

chetnie sam przeczytam kolejnosc dalszych prac

----------


## Nefer

> Oczywiście instalacje elektryczne, wodne,ogrzewanie - już są gotowe
> wylewki również !
> 
> chciałbym na tynk c-w , położyć:  cekol ze 2 warstwy, jakoś zagruntowoać,  farba podkładowa, farba właściwa
> 
> Tyko nie za bardzo się orientuje , co w jakich proporcjach, czy gruntujemy przed cekolem i czym(sam grunt czy rozrobiony w proporcjach)
> Przed farbą właściwą , grunt mieszamy z jakąś tańszą białą , czy sama biała rozrobiona z wodą ???
> Są różne szkoły ! jakieś rady , pomysły !


Szlifowanie piasku
Farba podkładowa gruntująca (u mnie Tikkurila)
Farba właściwa

----------


## bogdan812

czy nikt z was nie cekolował i nie malował ! ?

----------


## FlashBack

> czy nikt z was nie cekolował i nie malował ! ?


yhy czesto.

----------


## bogdan812

> Napisał bogdan812
> 
> czy nikt z was nie cekolował i nie malował ! ?
> 
> 
> yhy czesto.


*FlashBack !!!*
Moze troszeczke merytoryki z twojej strony! na dany post ?

----------


## Nefer

czuję się zignorowana   :Wink2:

----------


## bogdan812

Nefer   dziekuje !

Czy nikt inny nie cekolował ?

----------


## anzys

> Nefer   dziekuje !
> 
> Czy nikt inny nie cekolował ?


u mnie było "cekolowanie" tzn gips szpachlowy szary x2 i potem na to gips szpachlowy biały - wykończeniowo, bo gdyby wszytsko było gipsem szpachlowym białym to hmm trochę szkoda kasy

----------


## liz81

Prosze o porady,

Chodzi o kolejnosc kladzenia warstw pod wylewka w domku jednorodzinnym.
W chwili obecnej na parterze zrobiony jest "chudziak", na chudziaku rozprowadzone sa rurki z woda (rurki w otulinie), zrobiony jest tez prad i w wiekrzosci przewody rozlozone sa w wiazkach tez po chudziaku.
Wykonawca instalacji wodnej poprzytwierdzal obejmami rury (plastik)do chudziaka twierdzac ze to po to, aby rury nie lataly i twierdzil ze izolacje pozioma (jako izolacje planuje dac folie) powinna isc na te rurki. Elektryk tez twierdzi zeby folie izolacyjna klasc na przewody a nie pod. Z innych zrodel slyszalem ze folia powinna isc po samym chudziaku. 
Prosze o komentarze, porady i wypowiedzi ludzi znajacych sie na temacie.

Reasumujac folie izolacyjna klasc na instalacje wodna i elektryczna czy juz po tynkach i gruntownym sprzataniu wcisnac pod te instalacje.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## magangs

Z praktycznego punktu widzenia - kogo lepiej najpierw wpuścić do instalacji:
- elektryka, następnie położyć tynki i wtedy rozprowadzać c.o., wod-kan i gaz 
- czy hydraulika (c.o., wod-kan i gaz), następnie zrobić wylewki na podłogach i wtedy dopiero robić elektrykę?

----------


## ohm30

U nas najpierw była elektryka, tynki, hydraulika i wylewki.

----------


## magangs

A miałeś miejsca, w których po położeniu hydrauliki trzeba było poprawić tynki?

----------


## mjakob

> A miałeś miejsca, w których po położeniu hydrauliki trzeba było poprawić tynki?


no na pewno miał - a jak podejdziesz pod chociażby umywalki?
chyba większość osób postępuje podobnie - elektryk, wod-kan, tynki, co, wylewki.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Z praktycznego punktu widzenia - kogo lepiej najpierw wpuścić do instalacji:
> - elektryka, następnie położyć tynki i wtedy rozprowadzać c.o., wod-kan i gaz 
> - czy hydraulika (c.o., wod-kan i gaz), następnie zrobić wylewki na podłogach i wtedy dopiero robić elektrykę?


Obie kolejności są bez sensu. W pierwszej hydraulik będzie kuł świeżo otynkowane ściany, w drugiej tynkarze zapaprzą wylewkę. 

Najpierw instalacje (wg mnie kolejność wg sztywności, czyli najpierw hydraulika, potem elektryka), potem tynki, a wylewki na końcu. Jedyne, co tutaj się wyłamuje, to rozkładane na podłodze instalacje CO - te warto dać tuż przed wylewkami.

J.

----------


## Elmeros

Przyznam ze jestem na takim samym etapie i planuję najpierw wykonac elektryke, tynki, instalacje co, wod-kan, i wyleweczki na końcu ma sie rozumiec  :big grin:

----------


## robertsz

> Z praktycznego punktu widzenia - kogo lepiej najpierw wpuścić do instalacji:
> - elektryka, następnie położyć tynki i wtedy rozprowadzać c.o., wod-kan i gaz 
> - *czy hydraulika (c.o., wod-kan i gaz), następnie zrobić wylewki na podłogach i wtedy dopiero robić elektrykę?*


Błąd. Kable elektryczne najpierw a potem wylewka na to.

Praktycznie nie ma możliwości uniknięcia kucia lub chociażby podkuwania tynków pod armature wod-kan-co.
Często po otynkowaniu okazuje się, że brakuje jakiegoś gniazdka lub wyłącznika i kolejne kucie...

----------


## madzioras

> Napisał magangs
> 
> Z praktycznego punktu widzenia - kogo lepiej najpierw wpuścić do instalacji:
> - elektryka, następnie położyć tynki i wtedy rozprowadzać c.o., wod-kan i gaz 
> - *czy hydraulika (c.o., wod-kan i gaz), następnie zrobić wylewki na podłogach i wtedy dopiero robić elektrykę?*
> 
> 
> Błąd. Kable elektryczne najpierw a potem wylewka na to.
> 
> ...


Zgadzam się. Daletego my będziemy najpierw robić wszystkie instalacje  i dopiero po ich położeniu tynki i wylewki. Po co potem kuć i poprawiać. Jak dla nas bez sensu.

----------


## ohm30

Zawsze coś się poprawia  :Roll:   U nas było wszytko niby przemyślane, a na końcu i tak zmieniłam ustawienie kibelka w łazience i chcąc nie chcąc trzeba było kuć.
No i pod krany, czy do grzejników też trzeba kuć  :Wink2:

----------


## ana_a

> Podciągnę temat kolejności prac.
> 
> 1. elektryka
> 2. woda i kanalizacja
> 3. tynki
> 4. izolacja pozioma i styropian
> 5. ogrzewanie (podłogówka i podejścia do grzejników)
> 6. wylewki


A mój hydraulik mówi tak: "elektrykowi łatwiej będzie kablem rurę obejść niż mnie rurą kabel". Zatem u mnie pierwszy startuje hydraulik. Po elektryku wejdzie ekipa od docieplenia dachu. A potem według pkt. 3-6.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> Podciągnę temat kolejności prac.
> 
> 1. elektryka
> 2. woda i kanalizacja
> 3. tynki
> 4. izolacja pozioma i styropian
> 5. ogrzewanie (podłogówka i podejścia do grzejników)
> ...


Oby tylko elektryk, ociepleniowcy czy tynkarze nie staneli przypadkiem na jakiejś rurze i nie spowodowali jakiegoś małego przecieku...

----------


## ana_a

Hm, dlatego te najbardziej "wrażliwe" ( i drogie) rury (podłogówka) pojawią się na samym końcu :wink: 

Pozdrawiam!



> Oby tylko elektryk, ociepleniowcy czy tynkarze nie staneli przypadkiem na jakiejś rurze i nie spowodowali jakiegoś małego przecieku...

----------


## Trociu

W sumie, jak hydraulik podzieli swoje prace na dwa lub nawet trzy etapy, to można tak robić. Dlaczego nawet trzy? Bo najpierw położy zwykłe rurki, potem przyjdzie położyć podłogówkę a na koniec przyjdzie montować wszystko na ścianach jak już wykończycie kotłownię.

----------


## ana_a

Tak u nas będzie, hydraulik "miejscowy" zatem nie będzie problemu - odwiedzi nas w tym sezonie nie jeden raz :wink: 

Pozdrawiam!




> W sumie, jak hydraulik podzieli swoje prace na dwa lub nawet trzy etapy, to można tak robić. Dlaczego nawet trzy? Bo najpierw położy zwykłe rurki, potem przyjdzie położyć podłogówkę a na koniec przyjdzie montować wszystko na ścianach jak już wykończycie kotłownię.

----------


## natienka

Prosze o pilna pomoc:

Chcialabym polozyc panele jak najszybciej zeby panowie od szaf wbudowanych mogli sobie przyjsc pomierzyc i wszystko bylo na czas.

Niestety to znaczy ze glazurnik wszedlby do lazienki po polozonych panelach. Rodzina odradza, mowiac ze panele moga sie bardzo zniszczyc (wszedzie kurz i pyl, potem przyczepia sie do butow, i rysuje panele) - czy nikt nie robil w tej kolejnosci i nie moze mnie pocieszyc?

Bo jesli musze czekac na glazurnika to nie wyrobie sie z terminem  :sad: 

POMOCY!

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeśli MUSISZ kłaść panele najpierw, to cóż... to je po prostu kładź. A potem, przed glazurnikiem kup bardzo grubą folię budowlaną (nie żadne "malarskie" barachło, tylko czarną, grubą folię "budowlaną") i rolkę tektury falistej. Z tektury ułóż ścieżkę dojścia do łazienki, na to wszystko połóż folie, brzegi oklei na całej długości taśmą (zwłaszcza w okolicach łazienki), a glazurnikowi niezależnie od tego zapowiedz, że ma uważać i że z góry zapowiadasz, że jak zniszczy podłogę, to potrącisz z wypłaty.

J.

----------


## nowygość

Cześć witam wszystkich forumowiczów
Mam pytanie odnośnie kolejności prac, które przede mną. Stan obecny mojego domku to gotowe wylewki oraz tynki. Co robić teraz? Podłogi (terakota, panele), malowanie ścian czy wstawiać drzwi wewnętrzne? 
Będę wdzięczny za wszystkie podpowiedzi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mr6319

Oj nowy gościu, nowy gościu...
Zerknij co masz pod swoim nickiem?
Takich tematów na FM jest setki, a może i więcej.

----------


## rafek11

Kafle, drzwi i na końcu malowanie. Jak ktoś nie chce pomóc to niech się nie wcina w czyjś post.

----------


## nowygość

> Oj nowy gościu, nowy gościu...
> Zerknij co masz pod swoim nickiem?
> Takich tematów na FM jest setki, a może i więcej.


czytam czytam domowniku forum

----------


## copec

Witam
Obecnie mamy stan surowy zamknięty budynek wymaga jeszcze wielu prac stąd prośba o poradę gdyż nie będziemy się przenosić na zimę i tak:
elektryk kończy 
przyszły tydzień dgp z nawiewem
23.08 tynki
połowa września instalacje
koniec września posadzki

Pytania:
1. czy robić jeszcze przed zimą docieplenie poddasza (pewnie tak ale kiedy, żeb nie było problemów z wilgocią z tynkówi posadzek?)
2. czy docieplać domek razem z tynkiem zewnętrznym? reszta jw
3. czy wykańczać np podłogi (płytki) łazienki kuchnie?

czy poprostu po posadzkach dać sobie spokój do wiosny (nie damy rady wprowadzić się teraz gaz będzie dopiero w kwietniu) a malowanie i panele dopierow późną wiosną  :smile: 


proszę o dobre rady

----------


## panfotograf

Ja bym robił jak najwięcej, i tak będą opóźnienia.
Na wilgoć z wylewek i tak musisz uchylać okna

----------


## redlum

mam podobny dylemat - mam już dość mieszkania w bloku w wynajmowanym mieszkaniu. Harmonogram prac mam bardzo podobny. Kończą już dach, elektryk swoje już zrobił, w następnym tygodniu będą wstawiane okna. Reszta podobnie jak wyżej - z tym że gaz będę miał od razu. Ogrzewanie będzie podłogowe na całej powierzchni + rekuperator z gwc. W takich warunkach, jak będę grzać oraz wentylować - to chyba można całą zimę coś robić? Niektórzy mnie straszą - że dom osiądzie, tynki popękają, glazura zacznie się odklejać itd. Jak to z tym jest? Ile wy czekaliście od położenia dachu z wykończeniem w środku?

----------


## panfotograf

Jeżeli masz prawidłowo wykonane fundamenty to nie ma prawa nic pękać. Jeżeli masz źle to może pracować/pękać cały czas.
Jeśli bym się czegoś obawiał to osiadania podłogi na (źle zagęszczonym) gruncie.
Jeżeli przed wylaniem chudziaka sprawdzałeś (np. prętem) zagęszczenie piachu pod chudziakiem i było dobrze, to nie powinno się zmienić. A osiadać może i kilka (naście) lat. 
Czy chcesz tyle czekać? 
Ważne żeby wylewki zrobić przed mrozami. Ja robiłem 23 grudnia a potem grzałem butlą z gazem i trząsłem portkami (nie zdążyliśmy z kotłem) żeby mróz im nie zaszkodził.
Róbcie tynki i wylewki jak najszybciej, bo późną jesienią i zimą schnie to fatalnie (lub wcale) jak się nie ma ogrzewania. Szczególnie wylewki pod parkiet muszą być suche na pieprz.

----------


## panfotograf

> izolacja cieplna dachu - stelaz i welna, nie mylic z kpl. zabudowa te mozemy rozpoczac po wyschnieciu posadzek,


... a co to znaczy wyschnięcie posadzek? U mnie parkieciarz sprawdzał wilgotność po 7 miesiącach i były jeszcze nie doschnięte.
Jeżeli nie masz pełnego deskowania i papy na dachu (a membranę paroprzepuszczalną) to nawet wilgotna wełna sobie doschnie, a wilgotność jaka jest podczas prac wykończeniowych nie może jej zaszkodzić. U mnie poddasze (wełna i  kartongipsy) były robione razem z tynkami.




> budynek przez caly ten czas musi posiadac sprawna wentylcje


...nie musi. Ja mam wentylację mechaniczną i świadomie nie była uruchamiana żeby jej nie zanieczyścić podczas prac wykończeniowych. Uchylanie wszystkich okien jest równie skuteczne.

----------


## copec

czyli zimą uchylone ona nie zaszkodzą ani tynkom ani posadzkom? czy lepiej od czasu do czasu podgrzać trochę w kominku? mam obawy odnośnie samego wykończenia tzn np płytek podłogowych i ściennych czy robić przed zimą  (zaprawy przecież są mrozoodporne) i czy im te okna nie przeszkodzą
czy lepiej zostawić tynki i posadzki a resztę robić na wiosnę jak już będzie stale dodatnia temperatura a do tego czasu rozszczelnione lub uchylone okna?

----------


## freetask

> czyli zimą uchylone ona nie zaszkodzą ani tynkom ani posadzkom?


 myślę, że to zależy od stanu posadzek i tynków, ale obawy to tu mieli tacy którzy w grudniu tynkowali  :Smile:  ja myślę żeby uzależnić ocieplanie od wyschnięcia, mimo tego, że niektórzy tak robią, to ja bym poczekał z wełną aż wilgoć przestanie ze ścian spływać, jak Ci ta wełna naciągnie wilgoci a Ty ją przykryjesz potem folią to jak ona będzie schła?

----------


## panfotograf

> jak Ci ta wełna naciągnie wilgoci a Ty ją przykryjesz potem folią to jak ona będzie schła?


folię daje się tylko z jednej strony (od wewnątrz) właśnie po to żeby nadmiar wilgoci miał którędy wyschnąć.
Od zewnątrz wełny (między wełną a dachem) powinna być membrana paroprzepuszczalna która nadmiar wilgoci wypuści.
Poza tym zawsze moze się zdarzyć drobny przeciek i musi być możliwość wyschnięcia zawilgoconej wełny.

Mróz wilgotnym (twardym/paro tygodniowym) tynkom nic nie zrobi. Ja na swoich miałem centymetr szronu i teraz nie widzę żeby były one słabsze. 



> lepiej zostawić tynki i posadzki a resztę robić na wiosnę


 ... jak już wszystko ładnie podeschnie. No chyba że zdąży wyschnąć przed zimą. Jeśli położysz glazurę i klej pod nią będzie mokry to nie wiem czy mróz będzie mile widziany.

----------


## marsik32

Witam. Od 1 kwietnia, i to nie jest prima a prilis, mam zamiar wykonać następujące roboty w domu. Instalację elektryczną i alarmową, instalację wodociągową, rekuperację, montaż całkowity pompy ciepła i mam nadzieję że juz studnie będą wykopane, ogrzewanie podłogowe 174 m2, montaż okien drzwi wejściowych i bramy garażowej a na koniec mają być jeszcze wylewki i tynki. Dodatkowo dwa okna będą w warstwie ocieplenia i należało by w tych miejscach położyć to ocieplenie ok 40 m2. Będzie oczywiście kilka ekip które mogą pracować równocześnie. Zakładam że od samego początku mogą wstawiać okna, kłaść elektrykę i alarm. Nie można wstawić drzwi wejściowych bo nie ma wylewki. Ekipa od pompy robi też hydraulikę. Jak mam szybko zamknąć dom żeby w nim nie nocować z obawy przed kradzieżą? Czy moje plany są zgodne  z kolejnością budowania? Przecież nie zamontuję drzwi w powietrzu, a wylewki i tynki będą na samym końcu. Dodam jeszcze że muszę się ze wszystkim zmieścić w jednym miesiącu w którym są jeszcze święta. Ech te dylematy budujących...Prosze o pomoc mądrzejszych ode mnie.

----------


## player_pl

Najprościej jest zrobić to tak jak większość - kupujesz tymczasowe drzwi (jakieś najtańsze lub wręcz używane). Następnie wykonujesz wszystkie potrzebne prace a na końcu lub prawie na końcu wywalasz stare drzwi i wstawiasz docelowe.
Szybkie wstawienie ostatecznych drzwi to prosta droga do ich zniszczenia - będziesz miał kilka ekip i nie upilnujesz.
Pozdrawiam, player_pl.

----------


## Nefer

Cóż ... ja zaczęłam od wstawienia drzwi, okien i bramy - jednego dnia. W tym samym czasie zakładano alarm. Zamknięcie i już można reszta robić  :smile:

----------


## Maanniutek

Pierwsze co to tego samego dnia co będziesz wstawiał okna wstaw tymczasowe drzwi i załóż alarm. a dopiero dalej wykonuj kolejne roboty jak elektryka, hydraulika itp. My najczęściej zakładamy systemy tego samego dnia co przyjeżdżają okna  :smile: 

Pozdr,
Mariusz K

----------


## marsik32

Te drzwi tymczasowe to dobry pomysł. Nie pomyślałem o tym wcześniej ale teraz wiem że tak zrobię.

----------


## perf***dom

Myślę, że najpierw należy zacząć od elektryki i pionów kanalizacyjnych, później tynkarze. Następnie znowu hydraulicy a po nich panowie od wylewek. Po wylewkach glazurnik powinien zrobić kotłownie i wtedy znowu hydraulicy przystępują do montażu elementów kotłowni. Oczywiście budynek od samego początku powinien być zamknięty tzn. okna i drzwi. Stolarka drzwiowa może być używana lub najtańsza z marketu budowlanego. Jeśli chodzi o bezpieczeństwo to należy zamontować 2 lub 3 prowizoryczne czujki alarmowe i zamówić jakiś "lokalny" monitoring. Według mnie w jednym miesiącu ciężko będzie się zmieścić ze wszystkimi pracami, najlepiej niech poszczególne ekipy wchodzą etapami, inaczej Twoja budowa zamieni się w strefę wojny heheh nie wyobrażam sobie jak można kłaść podłogówkę, gdy po budowie biegają jeszcze tynkarze, panowie od rekuperacji a elektrycy dokładają nowe punkty heheh pozdrawiam i służę pomocą

----------


## Yaa

Mam stan surowy otwarty ( z dachem)

nie chce przerywac prac na okres zimowy, wiec:

1. wstawiam okna

i co dalej ?

do zrobienia jest:

inastalacje elektryczne
rekuperacja
instalacje wod-kan
ogrzewanie z instalacją piecy ( podlogowka + kaloryfery)
wylewki
rozporowadzenie cieplego powietrza od kominka
tynki wewnetrzne
instalacja gazowa
ocieplenie budynku i wynki zewnetrzne

jaka kolejnosc bedzie wlasciwa i najlepsza... i dlaczego ?

wszelkie sugestie mile widzane  :smile:

----------


## Yaa

ponawiam prosbę o pomoc w ustaleniu wlasciwej kolejnosci   :smile: 
pomyslalam ze jednak tynki wewnetrzne powinny byc zrobione chyba wczesniej...

----------


## bowess

Większość osób robi tynki przed wylewkami, bo z podłogi na ściany się tak nie paprze, jak ze ścian na podłogi.  :smile: 

U nas najpierw była instalacja wod-kan, potem elektryczna, potem centralne ogrzewanie z układaniem podłogówki. Potem to już zależy co i jak ma być zrobione i co trzeba jeszcze ukrywać. U nas na przyład rura gazowa i spięcie całości z kotłem była prawie na samym końcu - już były kompletnie wykończone ściany. Reku też rozprowadzaliśmy tuż przed robieniem regipsów na poddaszu, bo na parterze w nic nie ingerują.

----------


## Yaa

No tak, tynki wcześniej.
Ale np Wod-Kan + co powiedzieli ze po tynkach...
Myślałam ze rekuperacje trzeba wcześniej, ale może rzeczywiście po tynkach i tylko jeśli będzie potrzeba to obudowac...

----------


## Jacek_G

U nas było tak:

1. wstawiam okna (listopad)
2. instalacje wod-kan (środek grudnia)
3. instalacje elektryczne (około stycznia)
4. instalacja co bez pieca (styczeń)
5. tynki wewnetrzne (marzec-kwiecień)
6. wylewki (koniec kwietnia)
7. rekuperacja - rozłożenie kanałów 
8. ocieplenie poddasza + strop poddasza - jak 5 i 6 będzie suche
9. instalacja gazowa
10. ocieplenie budynku i wynki zewnetrzne
11. rekuperator

wod-kan, elektryka i CO zdecydowanie najpierw, bo to trzeba schować pod tynkiem a nie eksponować, to nie jest ozdoba, a jak zrobisz po tynkach, to będą ściany rozkute i do naprawy - po co robić to samo 2 razy?

rekuperator na deser, żeby nie wyciągał technologicznej wilgoci

Jeżeli chcesz robić tynki w zimie, to zdecydowanie musisz mieć co + piec i co więcej musi pracować, żeby te tynki schły. Żeby nie było za tanio, to musisz mieć i włączone ogrzewanie i otwarte okna, żeby wilgoć wychodziła - więc przemyśl te zimowe tynki... Żeby móc grzać (zakładam że gazem), to musisz mieć PnB instalacji, umowę z gazownią, uruchomiony gaz, etc - jeżeli tego jeszcze nie masz, to jest to co najmniej miesiąc roboty z papierami.

----------


## Yaa

mam zakupine kozy
i myslalam ze bede podgrzewac wnetrze w taki wlasnie sposob
bo instalacja gazowa musi byc na wierzchu wiec po tynkach...
zly pomysl ?

----------


## Jacek_G

Niezły, ale musisz tam dokładać, żeby nie zgasło, bo jak tynk odmarznie, to do wymiany.

----------


## Yaa

a ile czasu schną tynki ?

mysle ze przez jakis czas bede w stanie dokladac do kozy raz na dobę  :smile: 

i bede sledzic prognozy, bo przzy duzych mrozach raczej odpuszczę, ale i w styczniu bywa czasem wiosennie, jesli temp sie utrzyma w okolicy zera
to pewnie mozna robic

ok, juz wiem ze 7-14 dni

czy po takim czasie juz moga byc przerwy w ogrzewaniu, czy dalej mroz moze zaszkodzic ?

----------


## AKL

Jacek_G ma racje. Odpuść tynki zimą. Nawet jeżeli będziesz ogrzewać dom od wewnątrz (pytanie z czego dach? Jak z blacho dachówki to zimno jak pieron) to ściany i tak będą ciągnęły zimno z zewnątrz.

Co do wod - kan i c.o. Rób przed tynkami. Jak wejdą po tynkach to Ci sprują ściany i kto będzie tynki poprawiał (tak samo poprawka jak tynk nie wyjdzie).

Ja robiłem tak:

- okna
- ściany działowe (nie miałem ich, sam budowałem)
- instalacja elektryczna (wiedziałem gdzie będzie rozprowadzenie grzejników i wody)
- instalacja c.o. i wod - kan
- tynki
- wylewki + ogrzewanie podłogowe
- rekuperacji nie mam
- kominek + rozprowadzenie powietrza
- zabudowa poddasza (wciąż się męczę sam)
- ocieplenie zewnętrzne budynku (trwa)

----------


## Yaa

a kiedy najwczesniej radzicie zrobic te tynki ?
tzn jaka temperatura jest minimalna ?
i ile czasu musi sie utrzymywac wlasciwa temperatura ? bo i w kwietniu zdarzają sie przymrozki

sciany mam z silki  a dach mam z blachy ale nad pietrem tez mam wylewany strop

----------


## AKL

Nie chodzi o przymrozki. Chodzi o to żeby ściana nie przemarzła przy tynkowaniu (nie jestem specem budowlanym, ale chyba tynk na takiej ścianie źle się będzie trzymał - woda zarobowa zamiast odparować to zamarznie).

----------


## phog

jak ocieplisz dom z zewnątrz, będziesz grzał (dobra koza) i wietrzył to tynki można nawet przy -20 st. - wersja dla budujących szybko, 

ja właśnie robię tynki wewnątrz ale po ociepleniu od zewnątrz (SSO suszył się przez ponad 4 miesiące latem), wiem że lepiej byłoby robić w kolejności jak AKL, ale nie mam czasu ...
mam wentylację grawitacyjną - w zimie będzie dobrze osuszać  :smile: 

bez ocieplenia, w mrozy, bym tynków w środku nie ryzykował, a ocieplenie z zewnątrz przy mrozie to też ryzykowna sprawa

----------


## AKL

Pozwól *@phog*, że się z Tobą do końca nie zgodzę. Jeżeli chodzi o wentylację grawitacyjną ja też takową posiadam i sądzę - w przeciwieństwie do zwolenników wentylacji mechanicznej - że spełni ona swoje zadnie, ale tynki zaczną snąć od wewnątrz domu na zewnątrz. Styropianem zamknąłeś dom, pytanie czy szczelnie to zrobiłeś (osadziłeś już parapety zewnętrzne? Jeżeli nie to czy zamknąłeś szczeliny pianą? Czy przy poddaszu szczeliny zamknąłeś pianą?) jeżeli nie jest to szczelne to pomiędzy styropianem, a ścianą będzie przemieszczać się powietrze, w zimie zimne i może to być problem. Od wewnątrz budynku miły plusik, ale od zewnątrz to minusik.

----------


## Yaa

na ocielanie z zewnatrz tez juz chyba za pozno ?
poza tym myslalam ze ocieplenie na zewnatrz to juz calkiem na koncu, 
bo tynki wewnętrzne lepiej wyschną zanim zakleje dom nieprzepuszczającym powietrza styropianem

wiec moze jednak najrozsadniej wstawic te okna
zrobic wod-kan
potem elektryk

i poczekac na mozliwosc wykonania tynkow wewn
potem ogrzewanie
wylewki..

a mozna instalacje reku przed tynkami ? czy lepiej po ?

----------


## AKL

Wstaw okna, zrób instalacje wewnętrzne - instalację c.o. i wod kan przed tynkami zrób (do c.o. nie napuszczaj wody na zimę), a na wiosnę zrób tynki i wylewki. Jak będzie czas to instalacja reku może być przed tynkami, co to przeszkadza?

----------


## Jacek_G

> Wstaw okna, zrób instalacje wewnętrzne - instalację c.o. i wod kan przed tynkami zrób (do c.o. nie napuszczaj wody na zimę), a na wiosnę zrób tynki i wylewki. Jak będzie czas to instalacja reku może być przed tynkami, co to przeszkadza?


O właśnie. Ja kanały miałem rozłożone przed tynkami właśnie.




> a ile czasu schną tynki ?
> 
> ok, juz wiem ze 7-14 dni


7-14? Kto Ci takich bajek naopowiadał  :big grin:  

Moje z Diamanta, robione w kwietniu zaczęły być suche po jakichś 2 miesiącach  :wink:  Nawet cementowe nie będą tak szybko suche, bo musisz je zraszać, żeby od skurczu nie popękały za  bardzo

----------


## bury_kocur

> na ocielanie z zewnatrz tez juz chyba za pozno ?
> poza tym myslalam ze ocieplenie na zewnatrz to juz calkiem na koncu, 
> bo tynki wewnętrzne lepiej wyschną zanim zakleje dom nieprzepuszczającym powietrza styropianem
> wiec moze jednak najrozsadniej wstawic te okna
> zrobic wod-kan
> potem elektryk
> i poczekac na mozliwosc wykonania tynkow wewn
> potem ogrzewanie
> wylewki..


Ja właśnie dokładnie tak planuję. Mam prawie wszystkie okna, potem wod-kan i elektryka, a tynki i betony czekają do wiosny. Ocieplenie całkiem na końcu, pewnie latem w ogóle, niech sobie chałupa schnie  :smile:

----------


## Yaa

tylko jak ciezko wytrzymac takie żółwie tempo w okresie zimowym
z moja niecierpliwością to prawdziwa męczarnia będzie  :smile: 
mogloby zimy nie byc w tym roku...

----------


## AKL

Moja rada daj trochę na wstrzymanie. Rób instalacje (chyba nie wszystkich fachowców na raz zaprosisz?). Tak szybko to nie będzie szło jak ci się wydaje (no chyba, że po łebkach). 

Najważniejsze będzie to, że budynek ci przeschnie i osiądzie przez zimę, co jest dobre dla tynków i wylewek (niektórzy nawet mówią, że dobrze jest budynek w SSO przemrozić przez zimę czyli nie zakładać okien).

----------


## bowess

E tam - trzy miesiące i będzie po zimie.  :smile:  Czasu na instalacje akurat. Elektryczną sobie na spokojnie przemyśl, bo tu komfort użytkowania zależy od dobrego rozmieszczenia punktów. Jeżeli umeblujesz inaczej niż w projekcie, to już by się przydało inaczej gniazdka porobić. Jak ma być kino domowe, alarm jakiś, to wszystko sobie trzeba sensownie poplanować już teraz. Więc jeżeli jeszcze nie jest przemyślane umeblowanie i sposób zagospodarowania przestrzeni to masz co robić.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

> Jak ma być kino domowe, alarm jakiś, to wszystko sobie trzeba sensownie poplanować już teraz. Więc jeżeli jeszcze nie jest przemyślane umeblowanie i sposób zagospodarowania przestrzeni to masz co robić.


Dokładnie! Przemyśl wszystko teraz - łącznie z rozmieszczeniem puntków oświetleniowych, gniazdek itp. żeby później nie okazało się, że nie ma do czego robota w kuchni podłączyć  :wink:  

Poza tym - tak z mojej branży - zastanów się przy okazji jak będziesz oświetlać ogród (np. różne strefy - włączane z domu, czujnikiem zmierzchowym etc.) i czy będzie Ci potrzebna dodatkowa woda w ogrodzie. Przyjdą "majstry" to od razu wypuszczą na ogród co trzeba, nie będzie konieczności później dorabiać...

Masz co robić  :smile:

----------


## AKL

*@Mymyk_KSK*, a tak przy okazji i z innej - czyli Twojej dziedziny to co poleciłabyś na żywopłot, jeżeli mogę zapytać? Sorki, że przy tym temacie.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

*AKL*  żywopłoty- temat rzeka  :smile:  Zależy od gleby, nasłonecznienia, krajobrazu i preferencji inwestora... 

Żeby nie zaśmiecać wątku, podrzucam Ci przydatne linki "z tematem":

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...lecane-gatunki
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-2-3-gatunków
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-pielęgnacja

----------


## AKL

Dzięki za linki. Fajne stwierdzenie _"zależy od gleby, nasłonecznienia, krajobrazu i preferencji inwestora..."_  a ja myślałem, że jest taki dla lenia, posadzić i zapomnieć.

----------


## marcin2372

Mam dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym - w środku zrobione tynki cementowo wapienne i instalacja elektryczna. Niestety pogoda pokrzyżowała mi plany . Miałem robić dalej hydraulikę i wylewki ,ale temperatura zbyt niska. Jakie prace można wykonywać zimą żeby przyspieszyć zakończenie budowy?
Docieplenie poddasza miałem zrobić po wylewkach żeby wełna nie złapała wilgoci ,ale zastanawiam się czy nie robić teraz - przed wylewkami. Inne prace chyba nie wchodzą w grę. Może ktoś doradzi.

----------


## bodeek

Ja bym wełnę układał jednak po wylewkach. Sprawdź jaką masz temperaturę w pomieszczeniu, jak wyższą od zera to możesz robić wylewki. Teoretycznie do -5 można robić bez problemu. Zresztą dużo firm robiących w środku ma kozy albo jakieś inne ogrzewacze powietrza.

----------


## nela29

Cześć chłopaki  :smile: 
Pomóżcie mi uporządkować prace wg kolejności tak, aby jedna instalacja nie przeszkadzała i nie demolowała innej  :smile:  To co mam do zrobienia u siebie (a właściwie co mi na tą chwilę przychodzi do głowy):

- wybicie lub powiększenie otworów
- wstawienie nowych okien i drzwi zewn
- postawienie dobudówki i dachu
- postawienie ścian wewnętrznych
- zrobienie instalacji wod/kan, elektrycznej, gazowej, co (podłogówka), odku centr
- wylanie posadzek
- tynkowanie ścian
- zrobienie schodów

Wydaje mi się, że mniej więcej w tej kolejności.

----------


## ekmir

> Cześć chłopaki 
> Pomóżcie mi uporządkować prace wg kolejności tak, aby jedna instalacja nie przeszkadzała i nie demolowała innej  To co mam do zrobienia u siebie (a właściwie co mi na tą chwilę przychodzi do głowy):


- wybicie lub powiększenie otworów - 3
- wstawienie nowych okien i drzwi zewn - 4
- postawienie dobudówki i dachu -1
- postawienie ścian wewnętrznych - 2
- zrobienie instalacji wod/kan, elektrycznej, gazowej, co (podłogówka), odku centr - 5
- wylanie posadzek - 7
- tynkowanie ścian - 6
- zrobienie schodów - jakich /wylewanych, drewnianych/?
 W zależności od sytuacji (czy budynek jest zamieszkały, ilości ekip) niektóre prace mogą być w zasadzie prowadzone jednocześnie: 1, 2, 3

----------


## nela29

1 schody lane i na to drewno, a 2 krecone. Dochodzi jeszcze zamurowanie obecnych otworow schodowych

----------


## ekmir

To te schody "nowe" nie będą w tym miejscu co masz obecnie?

----------


## nela29

No niestety nie :-/ Ale strop jest Kleina, więc da się wybić, a stare zamurować  :smile:

----------


## ekmir

Więc jeżeli te stare użytkujesz teraz to najpierw musisz zrobić schody nowe a następnie zlikwidować stare

----------


## Ola P

W tej chwili na mojej budowie przystępują do układania dachu. Do tego etapu właściwie dobrnęłam bez większych potknięć (chociaz zima dluga i banki troche mi pokrzyżowały plany). Fundamenty skonczyłam w październiku zeszłego roku. Mam jednak przeczucie ze tutaj zaczynaja sie dla mnie schody. Dom jest parterowy, strop drewniany, poddasze nieuzytkowe. Stolarka okienna bedzie drewniana. Podobnie jak taras. Hydraulik juz zaczyna kłaść elementy (pionowe) kanalizy. Ogrzewanie czesciowo podlogowe. Na podlogach deski i terakota. I moje naiwne i bardzo ogolne pytanie - jaki nastepny krok. Elektryk z instalacjami na pewno. Okna drewniane przed czy po tynkach. Opinii tyle ile osob z ktorymi rozmawiałam - łącznie z taką, żebym kupiła plastikowe bo nie bede miała problemu  :wink:  Czy tynki mogą zimowac w nieogrzewanym domu? Najgorsze jest to, ze musze sie sprowadzic do czerwca i jesli znowu bedzie dluga zima to moge sie nie wyrobic  :wink:

----------


## alus

> W tej chwili na mojej budowie przystępują do układania dachu. Do tego etapu właściwie dobrnęłam bez większych potknięć (chociaz zima dluga i banki troche mi pokrzyżowały plany). Fundamenty skonczyłam w październiku zeszłego roku. Mam jednak przeczucie ze tutaj zaczynaja sie dla mnie schody. Dom jest parterowy, strop drewniany, poddasze nieuzytkowe. Stolarka okienna bedzie drewniana. Podobnie jak taras. Hydraulik juz zaczyna kłaść elementy (pionowe) kanalizy. Ogrzewanie czesciowo podlogowe. Na podlogach deski i terakota. I moje naiwne i bardzo ogolne pytanie - jaki nastepny krok. Elektryk z instalacjami na pewno. Okna drewniane przed czy po tynkach. Opinii tyle ile osob z ktorymi rozmawiałam - łącznie z taką, żebym kupiła plastikowe bo nie bede miała problemu  Czy tynki mogą zimowac w nieogrzewanym domu? Najgorsze jest to, ze musze sie sprowadzic do czerwca i jesli znowu bedzie dluga zima to moge sie nie wyrobic


Okna mogą być zarówno przed jak i po tynkach. To jest Twój wybór. Są wady i zalety obydwu rozwiązań:

przed:
> W przypadku wyprowadzania np. sterowania i zasilania rolet do gniazdek (nie każdy chce pilota) można potem to spokojnie zatynkować
> Przy tynkowaniu można wstawić specjalne listwy plastikowe w narożnikach, które będą pracować podczas zmian temperatury.
> w zasadzie tzw. ciepły montaż jest mało efektywny (nierówne powierzchnie.
> konieczność zabezpieczenia okien (folie itd.)

po:
> Możesz lepiej ocieplić okna
> Mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo zabrudzenia/uszkodzenia
> Tynki z uwagi na lepszą wentylację (brak okien) szybciej przeschną

Najlepiej zamknąć dom przed zimą. Zamknięte tynki spokojnie mogą przezimować. W otwartym domu narażasz się na ryzyko zawilgocenia (śnieg - wilgość szczególnie groźna dla tynków gipsowych) + zmiany temperatury mogą spowodować spustoszenie w tynkach. Na pewno należy dom zabezpieczyć do zimy jeśli nie będzie okien. Bez wilgoci tynki spokojnie przezimują.

----------


## Ola P

Też tak myślałam ale ostatnio spotkałam się z opinią, że  wtedy powinno byc juz ogrzewanie.

----------


## remx

Spokojnie wytrzymają. Pisze ci to osoba,która sama tak robiła.
Tynki gipsowe wykonywane jakoś w październiku, wylewki mixokret ok 1 miesiąca później a w garażu wylewka z dużą ilością wody (tak wyszło z powodu fuszerki znanego - specyficznie - na tym forum wykonawcy). Okna wstawione, bez ogrzewania. W grudniu ostre mrozy. Wszystko wytrzymało a było to ładnych parę lat temu.
Nie panikuj.

----------


## Ola P

To nie panika - to chyba zmeczenie materiału  :wink:  Ale dzięki

----------


## dr_au

Temat wałkowany 100 razy w różnych wariantach, ale jakby komuś chciało się popatrzeć, czy nie ma tu gdzieś błędów w rozplanowaniu prac, byłbym zobowiązany.

Do połowy września powinien być SSO. Chciałbym w ten sposób zaplanować prace, żeby nie robić przerwy zimowej. Umyśliłem sobie coś takiego:

1. instalacja elektryczna, kable do alarmu i sieci komputerowej
2. doprowadzenie wody, gazu etc. (bez rozprowadzenia na zewnątrz)
3. tynki wewnętrzne (gipsowe)
4. okna
5. ocieplenie domu z zewnątrz (styropian, siatka, klej)
6. instalacja wentylacyjna - rozprowadzenie kanałów (w suficie podwieszanym)
7. instalacja co/cw/odkurzacz centralny - wszystko idzie w posadzce, większość podejść jest w miejscach nietynkowanych (pod szafkami, w miejscach gdzie są przewidziane różne okładziny lub zabudowa k-g)
8. wylewki
9. ocieplenie poddasza
10. zabudowa skosów, zabudowa k-g w łazienkach, sufity podwieszane itp. 

Chodzi mi o:

- możliwie szybkie wykonanie tynków, tak żeby miały szansę przeschnąć przed zimą nawet w nieogrzewanym domu
- ocieplenie domu z zewnątrz przed końcem sezonu. Jak te dwie rzeczy będą skończone, to prace w domu można w miarę spokojnie prowadzić. Prace nad elewacją mogą być zresztą równolegle robione z instalacjami w środku. 

Da się tak?

----------


## luky007

Da się ale kolejność mała optymalna. 
Jestem już po tynkach, wylewkach, styropianie zew. itd itp i powiem ci że optymalnie jest tak:
1. OKNA!! To żadna bariera ale pospolitych pijaczyków i innym pospolitym menelem mówi NIE.
2. instalacje wszystkie ale to wszystkie (hydrualika, elektryka, woda, wentylacje) -bo nie wierze ze fachmeni beda na twoje tynki patrzeć tylko jeb... poza tym wiele instalacji wymaga jednak przejścia przez ściany, otwory itp tylko sobie z tego teraz nie zdajesz sprawy.
3. Tynki
4. Wylewki
5. Przerwa... Odczekać żeby to wyschło i nie kleić od razu stryopianu, wszystka wilgość bedzie narazie w murach, które dobrze jest choć 3-4tyg. nie zalepiać od zew. styropianem.
6. Styropian
7. Poddasze

----------


## skrabi

czy folia paroizolacyjna na poddaszu nie powinna być wywinięta na ścianę i otynkowana?

----------


## bury_kocur

W żadnym wypadku nie robiłabym instalacji elektrycznej przed całkowitym zamknięciem domu, czyli okna muszą być. Niestety miedź jest chodliwa. Zabicie otworów płytą to żadne zabezpieczenie, jeśli to rozważałeś.

*Luky007* dobrze pisze też o instalacjach - wszystkie powinny być zrobione przed tynkami, bo inaczej będzie poprawianie po przejściu każdego kolejnego fachowca - może w jednym miejscu, może w dwóch, niewielkie - ale na pewno upierdliwe.

----------


## pablomoc

tak jest, najpierw okna i drzwi, trzeba zabezpieczyć się przed złodziejami. Chociaż czasem i to nie pomaga. Ocieplenie styropianem też możliwie jak najpóźniej.

----------


## dr_au

Działka jest ogrodzona, sąsiedzi za płotem, okolica spokojna. O ile bardziej wartościowe rzeczy powinny być chronione (bo przyjedzie po nie ktoś z większą znajomością rzeczy - okolica jest dosyć zamożna i zdarzały się "profesjonalne" włamania), to pijaczki obrywające kable są relatywnie małym ryzykiem (ponadto w kwocie, którą można zaryzykować)

Pierwotnie myślałem o takiej kolejności, o jakiej piszecie (okna, instalacje, reszta). Tylko że w takim wypadku nie mam szans zdążyć w tym sezonie z dociepleniami i tynkami, a w konsekwencji mocno przyblokuje mi to prace wykończeniowe i budowę domu. Tymczasem są dwa powody do pośpiechu:

- najem mieszkania, który swoje kosztuje
- wygasanie ulgi na VAT z końcem tego roku.

----------


## dr_au

*pablomoc* - dlaczego ocieplenie możliwe jak najpóźniej?

----------


## luky007

bo styropian jest barierą dla pary wodnej - a tej bedzie od groma po tynkach wylewakach i bedzie sobie ta wilgoć siedziala nieskończenie długo jak bedziesz tynkował wylewkował a od zewnątrz bedzie położony styro. 
Zaczynajac w wrzesniu jesteś prawidłowo w stanie spokojnie skończyć w tym sezonie...

ps.
ulga sie liczy od momentu zaczęcia budowy... czyli jak zaczales to jeszcze mozesz przez dwa nastepna lata odliczac z tego co pamietam.

----------


## dr_au

Dzięki. Jest to racja.

Co do ulgi to sprawa wygląda tak, że mniej więcej w kwietniu Ministerstwo finansów ogłosiło, że wygasi ją z końcem roku. Tzn. zwrot będzie można rozliczyć do 2018, ale tylko za faktury wystawione do 31 grudnia 2013 r. Nie wiem, czy już przygotowali projekt stosownej nowelizacji ustawy, ale znając życie pewnie będą to uchwalać na ostatnią chwilę.

----------


## atsyrut

jak masz drzwi i okna - to zacznij od alarmu.... przynajmniej prowizorycznego... potem daj elektrykę i tynki.... 

przy tynkach uważaj żebyś nie trafił na taką firmęjak ja. 

w stopce zdjęcia

----------


## jarooo2

Witam wszystkich. 
Pomóżcie mi rozwiązać dylematy związane z kolejnością prowadzenia prac na budowie. Na tą chwilę mamy stan surowy, wstawione okna i drzwi. Kończymy instalacje i ocieplenie ścian budynku. W piątek wchodzą tynkarze.... I tu pojawiają się problemy. Dużo czytałem na ten temat i podobno lepiej nie robić ocieplenia poddasza przed pracami mokrymi (tynki, wylewki). U nas tynki będą tylko na parterze, na poddaszu użytkowym zrobimy zabudowę z płyt gk. Doradźcie czy można robić równolegle tynki i ocieplać poddasze? Pytam bo tynkarze twierdzą, że wilgoć z tynków z parteru nie powinna przedostać się do wełny na poddaszu. Zresztą podobne zdanie ma mój wykonawca stanu surowego. Co robić? Układać ocieplenie poddasza równolegle z tynkami czy wstrzymać się? Jeśli się wstrzymać to na jak długo?
Pozdrawiam, Jarek.

----------


## _unnamed

Jeśli wilgoć z tynków ma się nie przedostać na poddasze to gdzie się podzieje? Przejdzie przez ocieplone ściany zewnętrzne i okna?
Czy na poddaszu nie będzie też mokrych wylewek?

Czasy jakie należy odczekać znajdziesz tu: 
http://muratordom.pl/budowa/sciany-m...,108_8157.html

----------


## jarooo2

Dzięki za odpowiedź. W linku podanym przez Ciebie są opisane przerwy dość ogólnie a mi chodzi o konkretny przypadek. Wilgoć z tynków mam nadzieję, że będzie "wychodzić" przez uchylone okna... Co do wylewek na poddaszu to do tego czasu całe ocieplenie będzie pokryte paroizolacją więc woda nie powinna się tam dostać.
Może ktoś ma doświadczenie w podobnych przypadkach jak mój?

----------


## homecactus

Mam dom o powierzchni 200m2. Poszło jakieś 8tys litrów wody na tynki i jakieś kilka tys na posadzki.

Ściany przez miesiąc są po prostu mokre, nawet jeżeli jest lato i wszystko super szybko schnie.

A mokra wełna nie izoluje.

----------


## _unnamed

Paroizolacja nigdy nie daje izolacji na 100%. Na poddaszu użytkowym jest podziurawiona przez wkręty płyt gk, może być niedokładnie sklejona na łączeniu, zostają szpary przy połączeniach ze ścianami. W normalnych warunkach użytkowania to bardzo nie przeszkadza ale przy odparowywaniu wody z tynków i posadzek dużo tej wilgoci może się przedostać do wełny. Czy warto ryzykować?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Paroizolacja nigdy nie daje izolacji na 100%. Na poddaszu użytkowym jest podziurawiona przez wkręty płyt gk, może być niedokładnie sklejona na łączeniu, zostają szpary przy połączeniach ze ścianami. W normalnych warunkach użytkowania to bardzo nie przeszkadza ale przy odparowywaniu wody z tynków i posadzek dużo tej wilgoci może się przedostać do wełny. Czy warto ryzykować?


Można zostawić paroizolacje na ruszcie wylać posadzke i po wyschnięciu posadzki montować płyty. 
Ale, ale . . . czy folia nie odpadnie nawet przy zastosowaniu b.dobrych taśm . . . 
Tak czy owak zachowałbym poprawny plan robót budowlanych.

----------


## jarooo2

> Można zostawić paroizolacje na ruszcie wylać posadzke i po wyschnięciu posadzki montować płyty. 
> Ale, ale . . . czy folia nie odpadnie nawet przy zastosowaniu b.dobrych taśm . . . 
> Tak czy owak zachowałbym poprawny plan robót budowlanych.


Taaak, tylko hasło "poprawny plan robót budowlanych" to dla każdego fachowca (lub pseudofachowca- czasem ciężko ich rozróżnić na 1szy rzut oka) oznacza co innego. Dlatego też staram się informacje weryfikować między innymi na forum. No bo niby wełnę trzeba kłaść po robotach mokrych ale jak się posłucha gościa, który mówi: "zaizoluj wełną, na to folia i będzie ok" to brzmi to dość rozsądnie.
A napiszcie mi co z wylewkami? Da się zrobić zimą czy lepiej sobie odpuścić i przełożyć na wiosnę?
P.S. Dzięki za wszystkie wypowiedzi.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Taaak, tylko hasło "poprawny plan robót budowlanych" to dla każdego fachowca (lub pseudofachowca- czasem ciężko ich rozróżnić na 1szy rzut oka) oznacza co innego. Dlatego też staram się informacje weryfikować między innymi na forum. No bo niby wełnę trzeba kłaść po robotach mokrych ale jak się posłucha gościa, który mówi: "zaizoluj wełną, na to folia i będzie ok" to brzmi to dość rozsądnie.
> A napiszcie mi co z wylewkami? Da się zrobić zimą czy lepiej sobie odpuścić i przełożyć na wiosnę?
> P.S. Dzięki za wszystkie wypowiedzi.


Nt. wylewek się nie wypowiadam, to nie moja bajka, ale widziałem co się z nimi dzieje jeśli przymarzną :/
Musisz pytać dalej. 
To brzmi dość rozsądnie ale jeśli ma być na tzw. tip top, poczekaj aż wyschną tynki, nawet jeśli miałoby to oznaczać dość długą przerwę.
Bo tak jak pisałem nie daje Ci gwarancji czy folia paroizolacyjna nie odpadnie. 
Lub możesz zrobić tylko profile, później po wyschnięciu tynków lecisz z tematem, wełna, poroizolacja, płyty, spoinowanie itd, itd.
Jeśli Ci się spieszy to Ty musisz podjąć ryzyko. 

Życzę powodzenia !!!

----------


## jarooo2

zeusrulez rozwiń temat robienia profili bez wełny! Bo ja do tej pory myślałem, że profile trzeba pokręcić po włożeniu wełny między krokwie.

----------


## _unnamed

> zeusrulez rozwiń temat robienia profili bez wełny! Bo ja do tej pory myślałem, że profile trzeba pokręcić po włożeniu wełny między krokwie.


Najpierw mocujesz wieszaki i profile i ustawiasz płaszczyzny. I to możesz zrobić przed tynkami, wylewkami. Potem zdejmujesz profile, wtykasz wełnę i ponownie zakładasz profile. Potem folia itd.

----------


## imrahil

a może warto by wypożyczyć jakiś osuszacz powietrza na kilka dni?

----------


## zeusrulez

Tak jak Kolega _unnamed napisał -  nie inaczej !
I to chyba uważam za najlepszy sposób, tynkarze lecą z metrami Ty robisz sobie profile. Zostawiasz profile robią Ci wylewki czekasz aż wyschnie i lecisz z wełną i całą resztą. 
Coś tam zawsze z robotą do przodu. 

Pozdrawiam!!

----------


## slawek9000

nie za bardzo rozumiem w czym problem 
wełna namoczy sie, ale w końcu kiedyś wyschnie. Wełna do ociepleń to nie jest wata czy fizelina, ale materiał mineralny któremu wilgoć nie szkodzi (poza tym że obniża wlaściwości izolacyjne na jakiś czas)

----------


## _unnamed

> nie za bardzo rozumiem w czym problem 
> wełna namoczy sie, ale w końcu kiedyś wyschnie. Wełna do ociepleń to nie jest wata czy fizelina, ale materiał mineralny któremu wilgoć nie szkodzi (poza tym że obniża wlaściwości izolacyjne na jakiś czas)


Wełna nasiąknie, zbije się w kołtun i zamieni w błoto. Owszem kiedyś wyschnie - ale po jakim czasie i jakie będą parametry tego co pozostanie?

Decyzja ostateczna jak zawsze pozostaje dla inwestora.

----------


## nypd

Tak jak Ci koledzy tutaj pisza, lepiej zrob to porzadnie. Jezeli chodzi o uchylone okna aby tynki szybciej schły to sprawdz sobie wilgotnosc powietrza obecnie. Z serwisu twojapogoda, wilgotnosc wczoraj: 70%, dzisiaj w nocy 93%, jutro 86% Niestety ale w taka pogode niewiele co schnie. Ja mialem robione wylewki tradycyjne na poczatku sierpnia, i jeszcze sa dosc mokre, od jakiegos czasu juz nic nie schnie, dopiero jak uruchomie ogrzewanie, bedzie wieksza roznica temperatur, to wtedy dopiero cos zacznie schnac. Welna jak namoknie to raczej juz nie wyschnie, chyba, ze ja zdejmiesz i bedziesz suszyl.

----------


## jarooo2

Tynki dzisiaj zaczynają robić, fakt mogę zrobić te profile ale zastanawiam się czy dam radę wylewki zrobić przed zimą (albo w zimie). Wylewki też chyba powinny być wylewane w temp powyżej zera? Na pewno fajnie byłoby wylać już teraz, wtedy jak przyjdzie wiosna odczekać ze 2 tyg żeby przeschło i jazda z wykończeniem. 
Czy ktoś z Was robił wylewki zimą? Jeśli tak to czy nie było problemów?

----------


## gombro

do jakiej temperataury można kłaść ocieplenie tak naprawdę żeby było ok?

----------


## _unnamed

> do jakiej temperataury można kłaść ocieplenie tak naprawdę żeby było ok?


Klej poliuretanowy do styropianu - min 0 st C
Klej tradycyjny do styropianu i zatopienia siatki - min +5 st C

Wszelkie tego typu informacje można znaleźć w kartach technicznych produktów.

----------


## sherif

Mam podobny dylemat. 
Zastanawiam się czy kupić teraz wełnę i ocieplić między krokwiowo dach mimo dopiero co skończonego SSZ. Taka kolej rzeczy ma dwa plusy dla mnie, łapię się jeszcze na ulgę vat oraz będzie się przyjemniej w zimę pracowało - chce postawić kozę i w miarę wolnego czasu coś dłubać przy instalacjach.
Tynki i posadzki były robione latem. Potem dołoże jeszcze wełne w poprzek krokwi + profile.

Ja wiem, że dociepla się po tynkach, ale właściwie jeżeli tynki będą schły (latem) to tyle ile tej wilgoci wejdzie to i wyjdzie (membrana wysoko przepuszczalna + dachówka). Co tej wełnie się stanie, jak przejdzie przez nią para ?
Ma to sens ?

----------


## zeusrulez

Przez tą wełnę przechodzi para tak czy owak ale, jeśli masz już zamkniętą wełnę tj. paroizolacją i płytą to para przechodzi bardzo powoli i wilgoć w wełnie ma czas odparować (piszę oczywiście o normalnym mieszkaniu i dobrze wykonanej paroizolacji). Jednak jeśli puścisz ileś tysięcy litrów wody w wełnę to zobaczysz co się stanie . . . Nic po uldze vat bo będziesz musiał kupować na nowo wełnę może i płyty. 
Widziałem kiedyś takie poddasze wykończone a tynki i wylewki "schły" zimą . . . Szkoda mi było Inwestora, ale to on podjął decyzję, miało być szybko. 
A później szukał winnych, niestety na Wykonawcę nie mógł tego zrzucić, bo sam mi się przyznał, że Wykonawca mówił, że trzeba poczekać . . . 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## slawek9000

> Wełna nasiąknie, zbije się w kołtun i zamieni w błoto. Owszem kiedyś wyschnie - ale po jakim czasie i jakie będą parametry tego co pozostanie?
> 
> Decyzja ostateczna jak zawsze pozostaje dla inwestora.


widziałeś kiedyś wełnę mineralną na żywo? A odpowiedź na pytanie- jakie będą parametry tego co pozostanie - dokładnie takie same, jak w fabryce. Wełna mineralna jest materiałem mineralnym i nie ulega degradacji. Powiem więcej, w większości normalnych zastosowań, w wełnie następuje kondensacja pary wodnej w pewnych sytuacjach. I nic się nie dzieje

----------


## _unnamed

> widziałeś kiedyś wełnę mineralną na żywo? A odpowiedź na pytanie- jakie będą parametry tego co pozostanie - dokładnie takie same, jak w fabryce. Wełna mineralna jest materiałem mineralnym i nie ulega degradacji. Powiem więcej, w większości normalnych zastosowań, w wełnie następuje kondensacja pary wodnej w pewnych sytuacjach. I nic się nie dzieje


Chyba zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że za parametry termiczne wełny nie odpowiada substancja z której wełna jest zbudowana tylko zamknięte między włóknami powietrze. Jak to powietrze zastąpisz wodą to parametry się zmienią. To trochę tak, jakby ubrać się w mokre ubranie i wyjść w zimie na ulicę.

Ale jak już pisałem wcześniej - decyzję każdy podejmuje indywidualnie. Można wierzyć w zalecenia producenta i literaturę fachową albo oceniać samemu "na żywo".

----------


## zeusrulez

> widziałeś kiedyś wełnę mineralną na żywo? A odpowiedź na pytanie- jakie będą parametry tego co pozostanie - dokładnie takie same, jak w fabryce. Wełna mineralna jest materiałem mineralnym i nie ulega degradacji. Powiem więcej, w większości normalnych zastosowań, w wełnie następuje kondensacja pary wodnej w pewnych sytuacjach. I nic się nie dzieje


To zalej sobie wełnę np. 100 litrami wody i dostatecznie ją wentyluj zobaczymy co się stanie  :wink:  
Oczywiście, że w wełnie następuje kondensacja pary wodnej ale po to stosujemy paroizolacje (oby jak najlepiej wykonaną) aby *spowolnić* przepływ pary wodnej do wełny a później wentylacja dachu już zrobi swoje. Ale to musi dziać się powoli, a nie że przez 1 - 1,5 msc przepuszczamy przez dach kilka tysięcy litrów wody

----------


## sherif

> Przez tą wełnę przechodzi para tak czy owak ale, jeśli masz już zamkniętą wełnę tj. paroizolacją i płytą to para przechodzi bardzo powoli i wilgoć w wełnie ma czas odparować (piszę oczywiście o normalnym mieszkaniu i dobrze wykonanej paroizolacji). Jednak jeśli puścisz ileś tysięcy litrów wody w wełnę to zobaczysz co się stanie . . . Nic po uldze vat bo będziesz musiał kupować na nowo wełnę może i płyty. 
> Widziałem kiedyś takie poddasze wykończone a tynki i wylewki "schły" zimą . . . Szkoda mi było Inwestora, ale to on podjął decyzję, miało być szybko. 
> A później szukał winnych, niestety na Wykonawcę nie mógł tego zrzucić, bo sam mi się przyznał, że Wykonawca mówił, że trzeba poczekać . . . 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


ale co dokładnie się działo z tą wełną ? Nie była to kwestia np nieszczelności w dachu ? Ja rozumiem, że jeżeli ją się namoczy w wodzie, czy poleje wodą to nasiąknie i może to wypłukać/zniszcyć jej strukture, ale para wodna to trochę co innego.

----------


## sherif

> Chyba zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że za parametry termiczne wełny nie odpowiada substancja z której wełna jest zbudowana tylko zamknięte między włóknami powietrze. Jak to powietrze zastąpisz wodą to parametry się zmienią. To trochę tak, jakby ubrać się w mokre ubranie i wyjść w zimie na ulicę.
> 
> Ale jak już pisałem wcześniej - decyzję każdy podejmuje indywidualnie. Można wierzyć w zalecenia producenta i literaturę fachową albo oceniać samemu "na żywo".


piszemy o parze, nie wodzie... i to parze która nie jest pod dużym ciśnieniem

----------


## zeusrulez

> ale co dokładnie się działo z tą wełną ? Nie była to kwestia np nieszczelności w dachu ? Ja rozumiem, że jeżeli ją się namoczy w wodzie, czy poleje wodą to nasiąknie i może to wypłukać/zniszcyć jej strukture, ale para wodna to trochę co innego.


Masz prawo ryzykować ! Jesteś inwestorem i jednocześnie wykonawcą poddasza. 
Para wodna a woda to praktycznie to samo, tylko inny stan skupienia  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

namoczona wełna traci parapetry cieplne

----------


## noc

Dyskusja o problemie wartym kilka złotych. 
Przecież wystarczy jakiś kawałek nieuszkodzonej wełny namoczyć wodą, a następnie wysuszyć.  Doświadczenie pokaże prawdę.
Gdybym mokre prace wewnątrz, miał wykonywać w swoim domu z niezabezpieczoną wełną w dachu, to na pewno wcześniej musiałbym sprawdzić, co się z tą wełną stanie.
  Ja na szczęście nie miałem problemu.

----------


## piotrek0m

Słyszałem, że chcąc zostawić budynek w SSZ i chcąc zabezpieczyć ściany od wpływów atmosferycznych można go *ocieplić wełną, zatopić siatkę i zagruntować*. I w takim stanie można zostawić na kilka lat i może spokojnie czekać na prace we wnętrzu. Taka kolejność prac jest możliwa ponoć tylko przy zastosowaniu wełny, która "oddycha" i umożliwi odprowadzenie wilgoci ze ścian po wykonaniu tynków i wylewek we wnętrzu. Tylko - tak myślę - że zasadniczo schnięcie tynków i wylewek odbywa się poprzez pozostawione uchylone okna a nie poprzez ściany? Prawda to czy mit budowlany? Można spokojnie ocieplić budynek przed pracami we wnętrzu, czy lepiej nie?

----------


## sherif

> Dyskusja o problemie wartym kilka złotych. 
> Przecież wystarczy jakiś kawałek nieuszkodzonej wełny namoczyć wodą, a następnie wysuszyć.  Doświadczenie pokaże prawdę.
> Gdybym mokre prace wewnątrz, miał wykonywać w swoim domu z niezabezpieczoną wełną w dachu, to na pewno wcześniej musiałbym sprawdzić, co się z tą wełną stanie.
>   Ja na szczęście nie miałem problemu.


Co Wy z tym namoczeniem, woda to jednak nie para, samo to, że woda wniknie w strukturę na mój gust może wypłukać i zniszczyć strukturę. Pewnie to tez zależy do ciśnienia i czasu. Co innego para, nie ma takiego ciśnienie, nie wypłukuje. IMO tyle ile wejdzie to w końcu wyjdzie. 
Test nie tak łatwo przeprowadzić, bo żeby nie trzymać jej kilka tygodni w mokrym pomieszczeniu to może nad czajnik dać  :smile:  ale nawet jeżeli to i tak taki test niewiele da.

----------


## jarooo2

W zeszłym tygodniu ekipa skończyła tynki cem- wapienne. Wody jest całkiem sporo. Fakt, że pogoda nie sprzyja wysychaniu. Zastanawiam się co dalej? Przerwa, czy lecieć z podłogówką i robić wylewki? Wylewki wypadły by w styczniu więc temperatury raczej na pewno poniżej zera... To jak to jest z wylewkami? Można robić zimą?

----------


## _unnamed

Wystarczy popatrzeć w karty techniczne produktów - np. tu: Podkłady podłogowe dowolnej firmy - wszędzie wskazana temperatura podłoża i powietrza z przedziału +5 +25 st C.

----------


## rustin

Dużo czytam ale ciężko o konkrety.
Dom z garażem i poddaszem użytkowym, nie podpiwniczony. Pokryty blachodachówką a pod nią membrana, Dom stoi w SSO , do tego zrobiona podsufitka  a wcześniej ocieplone jedna warstwą w koło domu, właśnie pod nią. W domu już jest skrzynka bezpiecznikowa gniazdo siłowe i 220v. Woda do domu jest wprowadzona przed zalaniem chudziaka i wypuszczona kanalizacja. Na poddaszu są już ścianki działowe z betonu komórkowego 12cm.
Co teraz po kolei robić? Jeżeli się mylę przestawcie kolejność i uzupełnijcie pytania
1.Wstawienie drzwi zewnętrznych,bramy garażowej,okien,drzwi tarasowych i balkonowych.
2.Instalacja elektryczna.
3. Instalacja wod-kan i co,cwu.
Dalej nie wiem ,będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe w korytarzu , łazience i kuchni i po jej rozłożeniu przy robieniu instalacji co trzeba by od razu zrobić położyć papę/folię , styropian , na to ogrzewanie podłogowe i posadzkę z mixokreta. Kiedy robić ocieplenie poddasza wełną? Tynkowanie?Montaż grzejników? trzeba je podłączyć aby sprawdzić ciśnienie w układzie ale potem jak tynkować,ściągać je? Płyty karton gips na poddaszu? Parapety wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne?
Ocieplenie z zewnątrz zostawię na koniec. 
Co jeszcze pozostało z prac co pominąłem?

----------


## lukasz860910

po kolei moge cos pomylic ale dopisze ktos inny uzupełni odpowiedz bo pytań dużo:
- wstaw okna i brame garażową (przed wstawieniem zadzwoń do posadzkarza naniesi ci poziom do okien tarasowych i bramy garażowej ja wielu klientom nanosze poziom przed oknami)
- dzrzwi wstaw tymczasowe
- zaprojektuj kuchnie bedziesz wiedział gdzie bedziesz miał wszystko (chodz i tak mozę sie to zmienić :smile:  )
- elektryke
- hydraulik niech zrobi piony kanalizacji na poddasze można też zrobić wodę ale tynkarze musieli by uważać korzyści takie że nię dędzie już kucia w ścianach chodz zawsze gdzies bedzie
- tynki 
- hydraulika (podłogowe ogrzewanie itp) przed hydraulikiem posadzkarz może sprawdzić czy dobrze okna tarasowe zamontowali (dobrze oczyść podłoże przed rozłożeniem styropianu)
- posadzki (posadzki należy przykryć folią malarską 14 dni pod folią i bez przeciągów) 
- wstawiamy drzwi docelowe
- ocieplenie budynku z zewnątrz (parapety, rynny spustowe)
- ocieplenie poddasza i montarz płyt k/g
- montujemy parapety w środku 
- robimy gładzie jeżeli mamy inne tynki nie wymagające gładzi to zaprawki itp
- malujemy, zakładamy płytki
- robimy podłogi, schody, 
- robimy kuchnie szafy tego już dużo jest zależy co chcesz


jak cos pominąłem prosze uzupełnić ( nie pytałeś co na zewnątrz nie zapomni o szambie hehe )

pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasz860910

jeżeli teren jest suchy to folia styropian folia i posadzka tam gdzie ogrzewanie podłogowe folia styropian folia z odbiciem ogrzewanie podłogowe i wylewka

grzejniki proponuje zamontować po gładziach zamontować mocowania  po gładziach ale grzejnik i tak zdejmujesz przed malowaniem albo montujesz przed gładzią zdejmujesz do gładzi i zakładasz po malowaniu chodzi o to zeby obrobić rurki które wychodzą ze sciany

----------


## piotrek0m

Ja planuję właśnie taką kolejność:

okna i brama garażowa
drzwi tymczasowe
hydraulik, woda
elektryk (chodzi o to, że elektrykowi łatwiej obejść rury , hydraulikowi trochę trudniej obejść kable)
tynki
podłogówka
posadzki
ocieplenie dachu
podłoga stryszku
podwieszenie sufitów na piętrze (i na parterze jak kto podwieszać będzie)
drzwi docelowe (choć to robią i później -  po ociepleniu, ale oczywiście przed elewacją)
ocieplenie budynku z zewnątrz
prace wykończeniowe w środku ....

spotkałem się z rzadszą koncepcją ocieplenia budynku z zewnątrz po elektryce, ale przed CO i posadzkami.... Wówczas budynek może sobie stać i czekać na lepsze finansowo czasy, bez żadnego zagrożenia...

----------


## lukaszek1232

Zerknij tutaj ciekawy temat i bardzo pomocny  
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Stan-sur...ty-t20746.html

----------


## rustin

no właśnie elektryka najpierw czy hydraulika?

----------


## lukasz860910

kanalizacja, elektryka, hydraulika
ja tak robiłem i nie było  problemów

----------


## yendrek3

> no właśnie elektryka najpierw czy hydraulika?


najperw elektryka, potem hydraulika

----------


## fotohobby

> najperw elektryka, potem hydraulika


A jakieś uzasadnienie ?

----------


## m&m0123

U mnie kolejnosc prac wykonczeniowych jest nastepujaca: 
-wm
-hydraulika
-elektryka
-tynki
-ocieplenie
-podlogowka + wylewki 
.... tu przerwa 
-parapety
-drzwi wejsciowe
-ocieplenie poddasza
-podwieszane sufity 
-gladz szpachlowa, sciany wew
-kotlownia (plytkowanie pierw, nastepnie wstawienie zabawek  :smile: 
-na koncu montaz schodow
...
a potem reszta prac wykonczeniowych, kolejnosc juz raczej nie ma znaczenia

Jak do tej pory, zadna z ekip nie skarzyla sie na kolejnosc prac.
Aha ja kanalizacje zrobilem podobnie jak Rustin jeszcze przed chudziakiem, z tego co czytam niewszyscy tak robia i potem maja problem np. z odprowadzeniem wody z kotlowni czy garazu.

----------


## kotylozaur

To ja mam dylemat, na razie mam zrobioną instalację elektryczną, chcę zrobić tynki i dopiero wylewkę. Hydraulik powiedział mi, że jak chcę rury puścić w warstwie ocieplenia w posadzce to on musi położyć rury na styropianie i nie zaręczy, że tynkarze tego po prostu nie zniszczą. A podprowadzenia pod montaż biały wykuje w tynku. Co Wy na to?

----------


## autorus

brama garażowa na początku  :Confused:   żeby ci od razu ukradli?

----------


## tereska77

> najperw elektryka, potem hydraulika





> A jakieś uzasadnienie ?


Zeby podlaczyc alarm :big grin:

----------


## tereska77

U mnie byly najpierw okna, potem elektryka, tynki, wm, oc, hydraulika i posadzki. Hydraulik wszedl przed samymi posadzkami. Brame garazowa mialam montowana po ociepleniu i wytynkowaniu garazu.

----------


## rustin

a jak położyć instalację elektryczną bez bramy garażowej? przeciez nie będzie zabezpieczenia przed złodziejami.

----------


## Łukasz80

> a jak położyć instalację elektryczną bez bramy garażowej? przeciez nie będzie zabezpieczenia przed złodziejami.


możesz montować bramę. Skoro okien nie niszczą przy tynkach to bramy również nie powinni zniszczyć, prawda?

----------


## Zagurski

> najperw elektryka, potem hydraulika


Wręcz odwrotnie!
Jak hydraulik położy rurki, to elektryk to obejdzie kablem. 
A jeżeli elektryk da dupy i położy przewody tam, gdzie ma być dopływ/odpływ/pion, to hydraulik niewiele zdziała > trzeba znowu wezwać elektryka, aby jedno z drugim nie kolidowało.

----------


## Zagurski

> możesz montować bramę. Skoro okien nie niszczą przy tynkach to bramy również nie powinni zniszczyć, prawda?


Heh...
Twój tok rozumowania jest co najmniej dziwny.
Skoro nie zdemontowali okien, to nie zdemontują też bramy garażowej, także można śmiało wstawiać piec CO, bo idąc dalej tym tokiem, jego również nie ukradną, skoro nie zdemontowali okien.

----------


## misiupl

Zagurski, Łukasz80  napisał * nie niszczą* a nie *nie zdemontowali*  :big tongue:

----------


## Zagurski

> Zagurski, Łukasz80  napisał * nie niszczą* a nie *nie zdemontowali*


To nic nie zmienia.
Jedno nie implikuje drugiego.
Stwierdzenie, że możesz montować bramę, jest co najmniej ryzykowne.

----------


## Łukasz80

> To nic nie zmienia.
> Jedno nie implikuje drugiego.
> Stwierdzenie, że możesz montować bramę, jest co najmniej ryzykowne.


....nie pisałem nic o kradzieży. Włamanie może być na każdym etapie budowy.

BTW. Ja miałem zamontowaną bramę, w garażu trzymałem narzędzia budowlane, gdy robiona była elektryka i inne instalacje w domu...
...pewnie, że można zrobić prowizorkę, ale po co.

----------


## autorus

Ja będę miał/ ma prowizorkę. A po ostatnich rewelacjach sejmowych zastanawiam się czy aby w ogóle kupować bramę garażową, bo jak przywalą podatek to się nogami nakryję  :smile:

----------


## kotylozaur

Co do bramy to tam gdzie ją kupuję powiedzieli, że zamontują ją jak będą wytynkowane ściany, choćby tylko pod samą bramę. Dodatkowo powinna być wylana posadzka pod bramę. Jak dla mnie to niepotrzebne sztukowanie. Co więcej tynkowanie po bramie wymaga czyszczenia mechanizmu, sprężyn itp. inaczej później skrzypi.
Co do alarmu mam drzwi tymczasowe mam frontowe i pomiędzy garażem a domem, czujek na garaż nie potrzebuję, bo i tak nic tam nie ma.
Co do pomysłu likwidacji garażu, też o tym myślałem, ale drzwi garażowe z automatem Gerdy kupię za ok. 3 tys. Drzwi zew. stalowe kupię za 1,5-2 tys? Trudno do podatku dopłacę te 150 zł rocznie…

Myślałem, że zrobię teraz kiedy pogoda niepewna całe instalacje, a później tynki i wylewki.

----------


## autorus

Dość newralgicznym punktem prac jest elektryka. Po niej musi być tynkowanie ścian bo inaczej znajdą się amatorzy ściągania przewodów ze ścian.

----------


## rustin

No to się już pogubiłem. Dawać elektrykę czy hydraulikę?

Jak jeszcze nic nie ma to montować bramę garażową , czy tak jak piszą , że po tynkach i wylewkach czyli i po oknach, hydraulice i całej reszcie , tylko jak zabezpieczyć wtedy dom ? Deskami tylko ?

----------


## tereska77

Na kiedy masz umowiony montaz okien?
Zeby zamontowac brame, musisz przygotowac garaz, czyli musi byc ocieplony i otynkowany, a wiec wczesniej elektryk musi pociagnac wszystkie kable. Wylewki moga poczekac.
Nie wiem, jak u Ciebie, ale u mnie hydraulika w zaden sposob nie kolidowala z elektyka i hydraulik wszedl przed samymi wylewkami. Porozmawiaj z wykonawcami, zapytaj jak oni to widza.

Jeszcze przed montazem okien, elektryk moze przyjsc i wykuc te wszystkie dziury na puszki, to niby takie pierdoly, a jednak troche czasu mu to zajmie.
I po elektryce od razu tynki, zeby kable przykryc :yes:

----------


## rustin

Okna dopiero gdzieś na jesien. Dalej nie wiem jak zabezpieczacie garaż jeżeli nie montujecie bramy .

----------


## tereska77

To co Ty chcesz w srodku robic, jesli okien nie bedzie?

----------


## autorus

Zabezpieczanie ma sens dopiero po wstawieniu okien

----------


## rustin

czytajcie ze zrozumieniem , przecież logiczne , że najpierw okna dopiero potem jakieś prace wewnątrz. ale co mi z tych okien jak brama do garażu nie zabezpieczona

----------


## autorus

róbta co chceta jak pisze poeta . każdy niech robi po swojemu.

----------


## GraMar

U nas były okna, przeprowadzka na budowę i nocowanie podczas instalacji alarmu   :tongue: 
To był jednak błąd, bo potem hydraulicy mieli ogromne problemy przy robieniu instalacji  w pionach aby ogromnymi wiertarami nie uszkodzić instalacji alarmowych!

Dzisiaj robiłabym tak:
przy odeskowanych otworach i wstawionych drzwi tymczasowych kucie podejść instal wodno-kanaliz-grzewczej przez hydraulików, potem okna i natychmiast  nocowanie podczas wykonywania alarmu, elektryka razem z hydrauliką/np ciągnięcie rur oprócz tych po podłodze/,  tynki, ciągnięcie rur po podłodze, wylewki.

----------


## Zagurski

> No to się już pogubiłem. Dawać elektrykę czy hydraulikę?


Jeżeli elektryka nie jest niezbędna, to oczywiście, że hydraulikę!
Dlaczego? To już wyjaśniłem w poprzednim poście.
Elektryk zawsze obejdzie problem, hydraulik nie zawsze obejdzie elektrykę.

----------


## Crisiano

> Jeżeli elektryka nie jest niezbędna, to oczywiście, że hydraulikę!
> Dlaczego? To już wyjaśniłem w poprzednim poście.
> Elektryk zawsze obejdzie problem, hydraulik nie zawsze obejdzie elektrykę.


Zależy jak hydraulik położy rury od wody, na chudziaku czy w warstwie ocieplenia. Jak w warstwie ocieplenia to słabo to widzę. u mnie z tego powody wpierw elektryka, tynki a dopiero potem hydraulika. Te parę podejść wykoć w ścianie to nie problem, tym bardziej, że będzie to w miejscach gdzie potem są kafelki czyli łazienki i kuchnia.
Ale każdy ma swój tok rozumowania. Mój hydraulik też tak to widzi, elektryk uhahany a tynkarzowi wsio wisi. Będzie Pan zadowolony.

----------


## Zagurski

> róbta co chceta jak pisze poeta . każdy niech robi po swojemu.


Dokładnie, tutaj nie ma reguły.
Jednemu zapieprzą kable, drugiemu wymontują bramę, a innemu zapierdzielą taczki.Każdemu złodziejowi wg potrzeby.
Im dom dalej od innych zabudowań, tym większe ryzyko, że ktoś coś ukradnie. I dodałbym do tego region Polski, w którym budujemy. Wiadomo, że w rejonach, gdzie jest duże bezrobocie, szanse na rabunek są większe, niż w tych bardziej uprzemysłowionych. Chociaż niekoniecznie, ale jednak... No jakby OBOP zrobił badania, to podejrzewam, że jednak tak.

----------


## tereska77

> czytajcie ze zrozumieniem , przecież logiczne , że najpierw okna dopiero potem jakieś prace wewnątrz. ale co mi z tych okien jak brama do garażu nie zabezpieczona


Nie dla wszystkich takie logiczne, bo niektorzy okna dopiero po tynkach wstawiaja :big tongue:

----------


## tereska77

> Jednemu zapieprzą kable, drugiemu wymontują bramę, a innemu zapierdzielą taczki.Każdemu złodziejowi wg potrzeby.
> Im dom dalej od innych zabudowań, tym większe ryzyko, że ktoś coś ukradnie. I dodałbym do tego region Polski, w którym budujemy.


Dokladnie :yes:

----------


## tereska77

*rustin* my nie wiemy, gdzie Ty sie budujesz, czy u Was kradna czy nie i jaki dom budujesz. Ja mam parterowke, wiec nie mialam problemu ze zrobieniem hydrauliki na koncu. Przy domu z poddaszem, jak Grazynka pisala, moze byc problem. Porozmawiaj z wykonawcami, moze trzeba bedzie u Ciebie czesc hydrauliki zrobic wczesniej, ja bym tylko zadnych rurek na podlodze nie dawala przed tynkami.

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie okna wstawione, elektryka, alarm zrobione, wod- kan tez. Rurki cieplej wody I cyrkulacji beda w warstwie ocieplenia.  Chwilwo zostaly ulozone na  rozrzuconym w pomieszczeniach styro. Po tynkowaniu, na hudziaku mialabyc rozlozona reszta styropianu. Dzisiaj hydraulik stwierdzil iz bezpieczniej byloby przed tynkami ulozyc styropian na wszystkich podlogach. Troche go rozumiem, ale gdy usatalem z nim kolejnosc prac miesiac temu, mialem odmienne zdanie. Tynki, a potem reszta instalacji. Do swojej decyzji przekonal mnie stwierdzeniem iz po wkuciu rur w scianie dobrze byloby je potem otynkowac.
Teraz stoje przed wyborem: wpierw wlewki a potem tynki? Moze na odwrot?

----------


## Jarek.P

Trochę nie rozumiem twojego hydraulika, on chce rozłożyć styropian przed tynkowaniem? I wpuścić na ten styropian tynkarzy z rusztowaniami i drabinami????
Czy chodzi mu o to, żeby przed tynkami zrobić wylewki? Też bez sensu - tynkarze robią masakryczny syf na podłodze, wylewkę będzie po tym dość ciężko odczyścić. Dodatkowo przy takiej kolejności dylatacje naokoło wylewek wyjdą trochę dziwnie: schowane pod tynkiem. Szczerze mówiąc, nie wiem, w czym problem przy kolejności pierwotnej: obecnie rury przed uszkodzeniem w czasie tynków możesz pozabezpieczać czymkolwiek, ot, choćby tak:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Po ulozeniu styropianu chce zrobic wylewki, a potem tynki. Ale tak jak slusznie zuwazyles nie ma to najmniejszego sensu.
Postaram sie zabezpieczyc rurki tak jak to sam wykonales. Dziekuje barzdzo za podpowiedz.

----------


## surgi22

Możesz zrobić tak jak planowałeś, tj. najpierw wylewki, potem tynki - tęż będzie dobrze.

----------


## rustin

Rozmawiałem dzisiaj z sąsiadem co się budował i w tym roku wprowadził.
Elektryka
Hydraulika i kanalizacja bez ogrzewania podłogowego
Tynki
podłogówka
Wylewki
Co wy na to?

----------


## autorus

Bardzo dobrze  :smile:  u mnie tak samo.

----------


## rustin

Tylko elektryka też na raty trzeba brać, bo na poddaszu dopiero jak re gipsy będą ?

----------


## rustin

No i jak będzie części hydrauliki i potem będzie zatynkowane to sprawdzi czy jest wszystko szczelne?

----------


## Elfir

a nie mozna szczelności sprawdzić przed tynkowaniem?

----------


## tomekwa

> Elektryka
> Hydraulika i kanalizacja bez ogrzewania podłogowego
> Tynki
> podłogówka
> Wylewki


U mnie również taka kolejność jest w planach.
Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy wylewki przed czy po montażu okien.

----------


## rustin

U mnie okna będą na samym początku. A można sprawdzić szczelność  hydrauliki jeżeli będzie zrobiona częściowo tzn bez podłogówki?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> U mnie okna będą na samym początku. A można sprawdzić szczelność  hydrauliki jeżeli będzie zrobiona częściowo tzn bez podłogówki?


Hydraulik po instalacji Wod-kan zobowiazany jest do przeprowadzenia testu szczelnosci, po czym musi uzupelnic dziennik budowy.
Taki test musisz przeprowadzic przed ulozeniem styro, czy wylewkami.
Test szczelnosci podlogowki to juz odrebna sprawa, ktora tez musi byc wykonana.

----------


## paweł_f_23

Witajcie,
Temat wałkowany wielokrotnie, ale jako nowicjusz im więcej czytam, tym większy mam mętlik w głowie. A decyzje podejmować trzeba już… Oto moja sytuacja:

Stan surowy otwarty będzie wykonany pewnie z końcem sierpnia 2014, potem na pewno dach, i pytanie co dalej.  Zależy mi, żeby przed zimą zrobić możliwie jak najwięcej prac, i chciałbym pociągnąć to w ten sposób:
- okna (chyba PCV) i drzwi + instalacja alarmowa
- instalacja hydrauliczna
- instalacja elektryczna
- tynki
- ogrzewanie podłogowe
- wylewki betonowe

Pozostałe prace w roku kolejnym.

Moje wątpliwości są następujące:
1)	Czy ta kolejność ma sens i czy realne jest wykonanie ww. prac przed zimą?
2)	Czy dobrym pomysłem jest wykonać tynki i wylewki po zamknięciu budynku, przy założeniu, że prace te realnie rzecz biorąc będą wykonane jesienią (może październik)?
3)	Czy którekolwiek z tych prac powinienem przesunąć na kolejny rok, jak dom już osiądzie?
4)	Czy  ma znaczenie, z czego będą wykonane okna? (w sensie, że drewno może się 

Dodam, że działka jest na skraju lasu i nieco oddalona od innych gospodarstw, więc ryzyko kradzieży duże. Moja obecność na budowie – raczej niemożliwa – odpada regularne wentylowanie pomieszczeń (chyba  że sąsiada  w to zaangażuję  :yes: ) , tym bardziej odpada pilnowanie domu w nocy. Stąd też wariant z niezamykaniem domu, ewentualnie zadeskowaniem otworów, wydaje mi się mało praktyczny. 

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł

----------


## Kobra332

Witam,
mam do Was pytanie... Od czego zacząć wykończenie wnętrz...
Okna> Instalacja elektryczna > hydrauliczna CO

Czy może najpierw CO i hydraulika i dopiero elektryka tynki i okna??


Mój mąż jest bardzo zapracowany, ja mam chwilę czasu więc postanowiłam zapytać....

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi Pozdrawiam\

----------


## Kal_b_E

Najpierw okna, potem najlepiej rozłożyć instalacje elektryczne i hydrauliczne, na koniec tynk.

----------


## turalyon

Najpierw hydraulika, potem elektryka. Elektryk zawsze sobie z kablami poradzi - instalator wod-kan bedzie miał gorzej

----------


## Vereenka

My gdzieś między instalacją wod-kan a elektryką robiliśmy pozostałe instalacje (rury pod odkurzacz centralny, dgp, wentylację mech. etc)
Acha, jak kładziesz instalację alarmową nie rękami "swojego" elektryka, a np. firmą ochroniarską, to tę instalację imho już po elektryku, ale jeszcze przed tynkami  :smile:  
W sumie to oznacza, że już na tym etapie trzeba wiedzieć co gdzie stanie, gdzie będzie potrzebna lampa, a gdzie gniazdko, mieć projekt kuchni i łazienki - żeby potem nie płakać, że się zapomniało o rurce z wodą do kostkarki w lodowce  :wink:

----------


## powell

> Najpierw okna, potem najlepiej rozłożyć instalacje elektryczne i hydrauliczne, na koniec tynk.


Tynk to chyba zaraz po elektryce, woda i ogrzewanie po tynkach. Te parę bruzd w ścianie dla przyłączy wodnych można zrobić, a przynajmniej tynkarze nie będą chodzić po rurach ....

Czyli według mnie kolejność taka:

1. Okna
2. Elektryka
3. Tynki
4. Hydraulika
5. Odkurzacz centralny, jeśli ktoś montuje
6. Ogrzewanie i woda c.w.u.
7. Posadzki

----------


## turalyon

A czeu miałby przy hydraulice łazic po rurach? Mało ich jest i z regóły są pod scianą.
Hydraulik
Elektryk
Tynki
CO

----------


## Kal_b_E

Może chodziło o ogrzewanie podłogowe, wtedy rzeczywiście można rury podeptać  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

U nas było:
1. okna, drzwi,
2. elektryka,
3. tynki,
4. hydraulik (woda, gaz, kanalizacja i podłogówka), w międzyczasie sami kładliśmy wentylację mechaniczną, 
5. teraz czekamy na wylewki.

----------


## Elfir

Zasadniczo to już jest taki temat:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...NIOWYCH-po-SSO

poza tym polecam artykuł:
http://muratordom.pl/budowa/podlogi-...,114_3161.html

----------


## hyzop-74

moim zdaniem najpier instalacje a potem reszta

----------


## alexlukasz

Witam serdecznie mam taki dylemat bo nie wiem co dalej robić aktualnie mam SSZ (instalacje CO, elektryczna, alarmowa) tynki oraz wylane posadzki. Zamówiłem zewnętrzne drzwi. Teraz niewiem co dalej robić czy ocieplać poddasze wełną (boje się że płytak KG może nie wytrzymać przez zime, budynek nie bedzie ogrzewany), czy ocieplić zewnątrz dom. Co robić może ktoś podpowie

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jesli nie bedziesz ogrzewal budynku to pozostaje go tylko ocieplic z zewnatrz i czekac na przyjscie wiosny. Wiosna i jesien to sprzyjajace pory roku do takiej roboty (pomijajac deszczowe dni).  Mam nadzieje, ze na zime nie zostawisz wody w CO?

----------


## Jatamen

Tylko ocieplać dom. Pamiętaj o spuszczeniu wody bo jeszcze rury rozsadzi i głupiego robota będzie.

----------


## piotrek0m

Tynki, instalacje, wylewki.... Po wylewkach zamierzam ocieplić z zewnątrz dom (jeszcze przed zimą) ale nie robić tynków - tynki wiosną, niech budynek zimę jeszcze postoi. Równolegle lub zaraz po ociepleniu robię ocieplenie i zabudowę poddasza. Taka kolejność wynika po prostu z dostępu do ekip. Mam nadzieje zacząć grzać tej zimy i utrzymywać budynek lekko ciepły zimą. Oczywiście rolety, drzwi zewnętrzne przed ociepleniem....

----------


## Mareks77

Nie ocieplaj domu przed tynkami bo woda w nich zgromadzona będzie miała mniejszą mozliwość parowania. Część wody oczywiście wywalisz poprzez wietrzenie ale druga część wnika niestety w ściany. Nie wiem z czego budujesz ale suporeks jest prawie jak gąbka. Jeśli zrobisz inaczej to tragedii nie będzie ale przy tynkach gipsowych mogą wystąpić po zimie z wilgoci lekkie bąble i odpryski.

----------


## Mareks77

Dla  alexlukasz

Ja przez zimę ocieplałem wełną poddasze a wiosną była zabudowa GK wraz ze ściankami kolankowymi . Tak zostawiłem na zimę bo przez następną część roku zająłem się tynkami na dole  i posadzkami. Nic przez zimę nie uległo uszkodzeniu. Radzę jednokrotnie zagruntować płyty GK jakąś farbą z unigruntem bo słońce z papieru zrobi pożółkłą starą gazetę

----------


## piotrek0m

> T... Po wylewkach zamierzam ocieplić z zewnątrz dom (jeszcze przed zimą) ale nie robić tynków - tynki wiosną, niech budynek zimę jeszcze postoi. ...


Nieprecyzyjnie - tynki zewnętrze, nie wewnętrzne - zrobię po ociepleniu i po zimie... powinienem napisać -  elewację. Tynki wewnętrzne robi się przed jakimkolwiek ocieplaniem czy to ścian a szczególnie poddasza...

----------


## ola_foczka

Witam wszystkich.

Jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką domu w stanie surowym otwartym i zastanawiam się który etap prac wybrać jako kolejny.
Wśród znajomych i rodziny zdania są podzielone i sama też nie wiem co zrobić.
Czy w przypadku stanu surowego otwartego - najpierw należy wstawić okna, czy może zacząć od instalacji, tynków ?. Dodam że wgląd na budowę mam codziennie, a nowy dom dzieli jedynie ogrodzenie.
Obawiam się że jeżeli założę w pierwszej kolejności okna, to czy podczas prac tynkarskich nie dostanie się tak kurz, brud itp...?? 
Jeżeli macie doświadczenie w tym temacie, bardzo proszę o podpowiedzi.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## paroofka

Nie wiem z czego tam masz ściany, ale z tynkami z reguły nie ma co się śpieszyć, bo utrudniają odprowadzenie wody z muru. Jeśli mur w technologii suchej (choćbyPorotherm Dryfix czy silka na klej) albo ściany porządnie wysezonowane, to kolejność jest kwestią wtórną. Generalnie ja bym zaczął od zamknięcia stanu surowego, żeby odizolować wnętrze od warunków zewnętrznych...

----------


## lesz

jesli teraz zamkniesz domek, to mozna przez zime robic cos w srodku opalajac np. tylko koza. typu dzialowki, elektryka, rurki, itp.
a jaki chlodek bedzie szalal w srodku - to raczej nic poza osiadaniem murow/wysychaniem nie wchodzi w gre  :smile: 

zabrudzone okna podczas tynkowania/malowania swiadcza o ekipie niskich lotow, co nawet nie potrafi zabezpieczyc porzadnie folia i tasma  :smile:

----------


## ola_foczka

Dziękuje za odpowiedzi. Ściany są murowane z porothermu na tradycyjną zaprawę. Dodam że prace planuję wznowić na wiosnę. Działówki właśnie zostały skończone w sobotę.

----------


## homecactus

zimą przy sprzyjających temperaturach (powiedzmy 5-10*C)  wstaw okna (najtaniej, bo producenci mają przestoje i mają wtedy duże rabaty).
Zaraz po oknach, a najlepiej tego samego dnia, wstaw alarm, żeby okna nie dostały nóg.

Do środka kup jakąś tanią koze do palenia, i całą zimę możesz robić instalacje. 

Na prawdę przyjemniej się robi  na budowie, kiedy jest +5 w środku i nie wieje wiatr, niż jak po chałupie hula wiatr i są przeciągi.

Poza tym bez okien, to w nocy ktoś może przyjść i pozrywać ci np. kable ze ścian lub ukraść cenne elementy instalacji hydraulicznej (wszelkie elementy z miedzi, tudzież rozdzielacze)  Dlatego polecam najpierw okna i alarm.

----------


## Jarszcz

-Okna, 
-wentylacja mechaniczna, (jeśli jest planowana, a powinna być już w nowym budownictwie)
-tynki, (zawsze przed posadzkami - tynki to brudna robota)
-posadzki (tynkarze powinni zabezpieczyć folią i taśmą całe okno - kurz wystarczy później zmyć mokrą szmatą)

----------


## homecactus

> -Okna, 
> -wentylacja mechaniczna, (jeśli jest planowana, a powinna być już w nowym budownictwie)
> -tynki, (zawsze przed posadzkami - tynki to brudna robota)
> -posadzki (tynkarze powinni zabezpieczyć folią i taśmą całe okno - kurz wystarczy później zmyć mokrą szmatą)


A gdzie instalacje CO/CWU/kable itd?

----------


## Jarszcz

Faktycznie gdzieś mi jeden punkt "instalacje" uciekł  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> -Okna, 
> -wentylacja mechaniczna, (jeśli jest planowana, a powinna być już w nowym budownictwie)
> -tynki, (zawsze przed posadzkami - tynki to brudna robota)
> -posadzki (tynkarze powinni zabezpieczyć folią i taśmą całe okno - kurz wystarczy później zmyć mokrą szmatą)


1. okna
2. inst elektryczne
3. tynki
4. wentylacja, hydraulika, ogrzewanie
5. posadzki.

----------


## homecactus

1.okna + alarm
2. instalacje hydrauliczne
3. Odkurzacz centralny, 
4.  Instalacje elektryczne 
5. Wentylacja
6. tynki
7 posadzki

----------


## jasiek71

> 1.okna + alarm
> 2. instalacje hydrauliczne
> 3. Odkurzacz centralny, 
> 4.  Instalacje elektryczne 
> *5. Wentylacja
> 6. tynki*
> 7 posadzki


wentylacja po tynkach bo inaczej będzie z niej obraz nędzy i rozpaczy ... :wink: 
hydraulika też po tynkach ... :yes:

----------


## maciejtoya

Witam,

Buduje dom z projektu indywidualnego (podobny do opałek 2N 2G oraz Kamea 2G ). Narazie jestem na etapie:
- Stan surowy otwarty - dach odeskowany pokryty papą.
Na tym etapie zakończyliśmy pracę na ten rok, dlatego zwracam się z pytaniem od czego zacząć na wiosnę i jaka powinna być kolejność prac? Dodam, że dachówka będzie kładziona zaraz na wiosnę (okolice marca).
Wg mnie powinienem skupić się na oknach, drzwiach zew. i bramie garażowej a następnie na ociepleniu.
Z góry dziękuję za cenne uwagi.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Witam,
> 
> Buduje dom z projektu indywidualnego (podobny do opałek 2N 2G oraz Kamea 2G ). Narazie jestem na etapie:
> - Stan surowy otwarty - dach odeskowany pokryty papą.
> Na tym etapie zakończyliśmy pracę na ten rok, dlatego zwracam się z pytaniem od czego zacząć na wiosnę i jaka powinna być kolejność prac? Dodam, że dachówka będzie kładziona zaraz na wiosnę (okolice marca).
> Wg mnie powinienem skupić się na oknach, drzwiach zew. i bramie garażowej a następnie na ociepleniu.
> Z góry dziękuję za cenne uwagi.


dach
okna
otynkowac sciane garazowa na ktorej bedzie brama
brama
alarm
instalacje elektryczna, co wod kan, ew odkurzacz centralny
posadzki 
tynki
i dopiero wtedy ocieplenie

posadzki z tynkami mozna zamienic, ja robilem w tej kolejnosci bo dlugo na tynkarza musialem czekac i jestm zadowolony. na gotowo obrobil mi wszystkie parapety, skrzynki z rozdzielaczami. tylko jak zrobisz posadzki przed tynkami to dylatacje przy scianie musisz zrobic ze styro 2cm, bo jak dasz ta zwykla pianke co normalnie sie daje to tynki dojdzie do posadzki a tak nie moze byc

----------


## bratpit77

zamiast ocieplenia , zrób lepiej instalacje elektryczną CO i prace mokre we wnętrzu. Ocieplenie zostaw na koniec

----------


## Darek Volke

> 1.okna + alarm
> 2. instalacje hydrauliczne
> 3. Odkurzacz centralny, 
> 4.  Instalacje elektryczne 
> 5. Wentylacja
> 6. tynki
> 7 posadzki


Rozwińcie temat alarmu, czy on ma jakieś osobne zasilanie jakieś powiadomienie? i ile taka impreza kosztuje?

----------


## _unnamed

> Rozwińcie temat alarmu, czy on ma jakieś osobne zasilanie jakieś powiadomienie? i ile taka impreza kosztuje?


Alarm to nie pojedyncze urządzenie tylko cała instalacja, która może być w nieskończonej liczbie różnych konfiguracji - nie da się jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytanie.

----------


## piotrek0m

Okablowanie alarmowe warto poprowadzić przed tynkami. Jeżeli inwestor nie ma wiedzy co chciałby mieć, wówczas wystarczy zaproszenie dobrego instalatora (ale nie takiego z firm oferujących ochronę + alarm gratis). Określi pewną minimalną ilość czujników. Ja nieco rozbudowałem instalację. Poza typowymi czujnikami ruchu, czujnikami dymu i gazu mam instalację sterowania rolet która umożliwi ich zdalne otwieranie za pomocą komunikatów SMS, kontaktrony przy oknach na parterze informujące o ich ewentualnym otwarciu przy wychodzeniu z domu i zazbrojeniu alarmu, mam też sterowanie światłem zewnętrznym i garażowym umożliwiające jego załączenie w zdefiniowanych sytuacjach (np. włącza się alarm w domu i zapalają się wszystkie lampy zewnętrzne, otwieram bramę garażową, zapala się światło w garażu itp itd...) rozbudowa alarmu + sieci inteligentnego domu jest ograniczona fantazją i finansami inwestora... choć warto pamiętać o tym, że w gąszczu elektroniki domownicy mogą się pogubić ....

----------


## jarekFTW

Witam Was, mam pytanie co do kontynuacji po SSZ. Kto wchodzi pierwszy ? Elektryk + instalacje wodno kanalizacyjne, potem tynki ocieplenia, a na końcu podłogówka i posadzka?

W różnych tematach spotkałem się z kilkoma różnymi opiniami. Proszę Was o radę.

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Jarek.P

A nie wystarczy przeczytać po prostu ten wątek? W nim jest chyba napisane wszystko, co w temacie można powiedzieć i to po wielokroć.

----------


## Wszamanka

Czy ktoś może wie o ile dłużej schną tynki i posadzki jeżeli się ich zrobi po ociepleniu budynku z zewnątrz? Chciałam zrobić ocieplenie budynku jeszcze w tym roku, ale wykonawca ma wolny termin tylko na początku września, potem do końca roku już zajęty jest, i próbuję mniej więcej oszacować czas kiedy wypadną mi kolejne prace.
Teraz stawiają się ścianki działowe, przełom sierpnia i września mają przyjechać okna. W między czasie po ściankach będzie elektryk i kanaliza z wodą, na pierwszy rzut pójdą wyprowadzenia na zewnątrz budynku. I też się muszę spieszyć z wentylacją, żeby zrobić czerpnię i wyrzutnię przed styropianem z zewnątrz... 
Tynki, później podłogówka i wylewki wypadną mi jakoś na jesieni, dom będzie ocieplony, więc schło będzie pewnie strasznie długo. Czy wstawienie osuszacza będzie dobrym pomysłem, czy to powinno sobie schnąć powoli swoim tempem? Po jakim czasie można na posadzkach płytki kłaść?

----------


## cactus

Startuje z ukonczeniem domku. Kierownik budowy chwilowo niedostępny a ja chciałbym potwierdzic na forum odpowiednią koleność prac. PRosze ponumerować w jakiej kolejności wy byście wykonali pozostałe prace do stanu deweloperskiego. Kolejność poniżej do przestawienia wedle uznania:
Stan surowy otwarty (dach jest z obróbką blacharską ale bez rynien). Do zrobienia:
Ins.. eletryczna
Inst. CO - podłogówka
Inst. gazowa
Inst. wod/kan
Tynki wnęk okiennych
Okna
Brama garażowa i drzwi zewn.
Tynki wewnatrz
Ocieplenie i ewelacja zewn.
Wylewki
Wentylacja mechaniczna (A - sama instalacja, B -montaż reku i uruchomienie)
Rynny
Przyłącza mediów (studnie i skrzynka elektryczna przy ogrodzeniu) ale brak doprowadzenia do domu.
Kotłownia (kocioł gazowy z zasobnikiem)
PArapety
Balkon (balustrada)
Drzwi wewn (ościeżnice)
Jeśli coś pominąłem to prosze dopisać.

----------


## Adaxis

> dach
> okna
> otynkowac sciane garazowa na ktorej bedzie brama
> brama
> alarm
> instalacje elektryczna, co wod kan, ew odkurzacz centralny
> posadzki 
> tynki
> i dopiero wtedy ocieplenie
> ...


 Witam, stan obecny to SSO bez dachu. Zamiarem było ukończenie budowy w tym roku, ale opóźnienie na starcie, brak gazu oraz ułożenie się budynku przez zimę (przezimowanie)powodują, że zmieniam plan i bardzo proszę o rady/opinie nt. zmian i ew. wypełnienia luki jesiennej. Dach będzie robiony na początku września, więc cały sierpień dziura, ale po kolei:

sierpień -? jakie prace można wykonać, ew. na działce? Prace ziemne: szambo, zbiornik wody deszczowej, niwelacja terenu?
początek września -dach + rynny - bez podbitki
koniec wrzesień: hydraulika i odkurzacz centralny 
październik: instalacja elektryczna
październik: okna i drzwi zewnętrzne, brama garażowa-ale co z tynkiem, tynkować tylko otwór?
listopad -instalacja CO + podłogówka
marzec - wylewki  -czy wygrzewanie wylewek dla podłogówki musi odbyć od razu, czy może być trochę później (mogę mieć problem z gazem)
kwiecień -tynki
maj - ocieplenie zewnętrzne + podbitka + elewacja

Gdzie umieścić w planie sufit lekki poddasza?
Co o tym sądzisz/sądzicie? To tylko plan, bo spece nie zawsze elastycznie dostosują się do zmiany planów  :sad:

----------


## Elfir

po tynkach.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Witam, stan obecny to SSO bez dachu. Zamiarem było ukończenie budowy w tym roku, ale opóźnienie na starcie, brak gazu oraz ułożenie się budynku przez zimę (przezimowanie)powodują, że zmieniam plan i bardzo proszę o rady/opinie nt. zmian i ew. wypełnienia luki jesiennej. Dach będzie robiony na początku września, więc cały sierpień dziura, ale po kolei:
> 
> sierpień -? jakie prace można wykonać, ew. na działce? Prace ziemne: szambo, zbiornik wody deszczowej, niwelacja terenu?
> początek września -dach + rynny - bez podbitki
> koniec wrzesień: hydraulika i odkurzacz centralny 
> październik: instalacja elektryczna
> październik: okna i drzwi zewnętrzne, brama garażowa-ale co z tynkiem, tynkować tylko otwór?
> listopad -instalacja CO + podłogówka
> marzec - wylewki  -czy wygrzewanie wylewek dla podłogówki musi odbyć od razu, czy może być trochę później (mogę mieć problem z gazem)
> ...


Na sierpien tak jak pisales, najpierw odkurzacz a pozniej hydraulika, latwiec ominac rury odkurzacza wodnymi niz odwrotnie, jezsli nie masz jakis tymczasowycj okien to zacznij od okien  bo jak rozlozysz instalacje to dostana nog ktorejs nocy. U mnie przed brama tynkarz wpadl na dwie godziny i wytynkowal sciane na ktorej jest brama, reszte garazu tynkowal pozniej, razem z reszta. 
Wygrzanie wylewki obojetne kiedy, wazne zeby przed polozeniem plytek. A sufit lekki na koniec, ja zrobilem sufit, i raz pomalowalem wszystko, pozniej weszli do kafelek do lazienek, poznien parkiet i na koniec drugi raz malowalem

----------


## jacek.zoo

A i dobra rada zeby ci nie poniszczyli rurek od odkurzacza. Ja rozlozylem caly odkurzacz na sucho, bez klejenia, sprayem namalowalem gdzie ida rury, hydraulik porobil przejsca w tych miejscsch a pozniej tylko rozlozylem ponumerowane rurki i skleilem

----------


## Adaxis

Elfir, jacek.zoo -dzięki za pomoc!   :smile: 
jacek.zoo - zaskoczony jestem, że proponujesz odkurzacz przed hydrauliką, miałem inne ustalenia. Chyba zlecę to tej samej firmie, żeby pogodzić mijanki optymalnie, bez większych zakrętów - czy tak będzie najkorzystniej?  Okna założę po dachu, przed instalacjami, ale trzeba chyba porządnie zabezpieczyć, bo kucie ścian przez instalatora i hydraulika to niezły kurz! 
Jest jeszcze opcja, żeby i ocieplić na zimę dom z zewnątrz (20 cm styropianu)  -czy to może mieć wpływ na gorsze suszenie wnętrza po wylewka i tynkach  wiosną? Pozdrowienia!

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Elfir, jacek.zoo -dzięki za pomoc!  
> jacek.zoo - zaskoczony jestem, że proponujesz odkurzacz przed hydrauliką, miałem inne ustalenia. Chyba zlecę to tej samej firmie, żeby pogodzić mijanki optymalnie, bez większych zakrętów - czy tak będzie najkorzystniej?  Okna założę po dachu, przed instalacjami, ale trzeba chyba porządnie zabezpieczyć, bo kucie ścian przez instalatora i hydraulika to niezły kurz! 
> Jest jeszcze opcja, żeby i ocieplić na zimę dom z zewnątrz (20 cm styropianu)  -czy to może mieć wpływ na gorsze suszenie wnętrza po wylewka i tynkach  wiosną? Pozdrowienia!


Ja odkurzacz robilem sam, hydraulike wykonawca, powiedzialem ze tam gdzie narysowane linie bedzie odkurzacz, nie miak nic do gadania. Jak uciebie jedni robia to moze to jakos ogarna, ale pakietaj ze lepiej wiecej kolanek na wodzie niz odkurzaczu. Ja robilem najpierw wylewki, pozniej tynki, lozniej ocieplenie, a na koniec sufit podwieszany (parterowka, strop drewnianu) wszystko wyschlo, a po robotsch okna umyte i nie ma sladu

----------


## Adaxis

> ...Ja robilem najpierw wylewki, pozniej tynki, lozniej ocieplenie, a na koniec sufit podwieszany (parterowka, strop drewnianu) wszystko wyschlo, a po robotsch okna umyte i nie ma sladu


 Czyli mam rozumieć że wylewki lepiej  wykonać przed tynkami, ew. jaki za tym argument?
Ponieważ mam duży czas oczekiwania na zrobienie dachu, kuszące jest zrobienie wcześniej szamba i zbiornika na deszczówkę i niwelacji trenu - co o tym sadzisz/sądzicie, czy nie zrobi się bajoro na poruszonej ziemi i dachowcy będą tonąć w błocie?
No i jak to jest z odbiorem instalacji elektrycznej -czy przy SSZ, ale bez wylewek, tynków i stropu lekkiego mogę przejść z taryfy budowlanej na  normalną?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Uważam, ze tynki powinno się robić przed wylewkami. Chodzi tu o zachowanie szczelności ściany, która tynk pokryje od sufitu po chudziak.
Z szambem to dobry pomysł, ja zrobiłem zbiornik na deszczówkę rok temu i dopiero teraz po kilkunastu miesiącach ziemia osiadała wokół zbiornika.
Na szczęście nie mam jeszcze ogarniętego ogrodu więc wystarczy uzupełnić braki ziemią.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Odświeżę temat, na przełomie września/pażdziernika będę miał SSO,

chcę zrobić tak: połowa października okna, jeden tydzień wod-kan, potem elektryka, żeby na początku listopada zrobić tynki i później odczekać.

Tynki rekomendują robić powyżej + 5 stopni, więc tutaj nie będzie problemu

----------


## qwertykokos

Dzień dobry. Prosił bym o opinię osób które mają za sobą etap wykończeniowy domu. Nie mam pojęcia w jakiej kolejności umawiać kolejnych wykonawców. Jestem teraz na etapie elektryki. Najbardziej odpowiadała by mi opcja elektryka - co,wod-kan, - wylewki - tynki. Czy taka kolejność jest dobra?

----------


## tkaczor123

Wystarczy użyć opcji szukaj, czas pracy 4s i temat się znalazł
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...NIOWYCH-po-SSO

----------


## Mareks77

Tynki raczej przed wylewkami a jeżeli to jest prawidłowe to także i instalacja wod-kan wykonał bym po tynkach.

Wyobrażasz sobie tynkarzy chodzących po rurach wodnych i kanalizacyjnych.
A co jeśli to będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe które idzie na styropian.
Wylewki na samym końcu a na krótko przed nimi instalacja CO.
Są one wtedy najmniej pochlapane tynkami a do szpachlowanie i malowanie nie czyni już takich zabrudzeń.

----------


## qwertykokos

Właśnie będzie ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu. Robiąc pierw wylewki chciałem uniknąć sytuacji że tynkarze będą chodzić po rurkach. Wylewki bym zabezpieczył przed zachlapaniem. Niestety nie mogę zgrać tynkarzy i hydraulika. Hydraulik ma czas na przełomie lutego i marca a raczej wcześniej tynków nie dam rady zrobić bo będzie za zimno. Dlatego pomyślałem o takiej kolejności.

----------


## Darkat

Robię tak jak tu już wcześniej opisywałem z jednym ale. Parapety wewnętrzne zrobiłbym przed tynkami. Na etapie tynków nie zdawałem sobie sprawy że można to zrobić przed.
No i ponadto mam piec gazowy z zasobnikiem, a wykończenia podłóg i ścian nie mam. Chyba raczej powinno być odwrotnie bo teraz będę kombinował jak wykafelkować podłogę przy zasobniku oraz jak pomalować ściany przy gąszczu różnych rurek.

----------


## Mareks77

Tynkowanie niesie za sobą brud więc jeśli chcesz potem skrobać wylewki to Twoja sprawa. Po drugie przy  podłodze tynki prawie zawsze mają ubytki które potem ukrywa się w ociepleniu podłogi i jastrychu.
Więc tynkarze przy odwrotnej kolejności mogą zażądać wyższej stawki
Po trzecie to tynki zakryją taśmę dylatacyjną wylewek przy ścianach.
Nie jest to jakiś wielki błąd ale tynki przytwierdzą się do wylewek które podczas pracy kurczą się i rozszerzają więc mogą powodować odpękanie kawałków tynku.

Ogólnie to niektórzy robili taką kolejność więc szukaj na forum jakie są ich doświadczenia
Temat jest dość stary ale może ktoś odpowie.:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ewki-czy-tynki

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-czy-posadzki

Ja generalnie jestem nastawiony sceptycznie.

----------


## qwertykokos

Czyli najlepsza i najbardziej polecana kolejność to: elektryka, tynki, izolacja + styropian, CO-wod kan, wylewki?  Kurcze ciężko będzie to wszytko pogodzić w takim terminie. Myślałem przez zimę wpuści gościa od CO by na wiosnę jak się zrobi cieplej robić wylewki i tynki.

----------


## coachu13

Generalnie możesz zamienić wylewki z tynkami ale nie jest to polecane.

----------


## Mareks77

> Czyli najlepsza i najbardziej polecana kolejność to: elektryka, tynki, izolacja + styropian, CO-wod kan, wylewki?  Kurcze ciężko będzie to wszytko pogodzić w takim terminie. Myślałem przez zimę wpuści gościa od CO by na wiosnę jak się zrobi cieplej robić wylewki i tynki.


Powiedz instalatorowi w czym jest rzecz i niech spróbuje umieścić Cię gdzieś w swoim terminarzu.

Możliwe że akurat trafiłeś na fachowca z polecenia ale to są Twoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze więc nie stwarzaj wrażenia że ów instalator jest Twoim jedynym ale raczej że masz ich ze trzech lub czterech.
Negocjuj termin tak samo jak negocjujesz cenę więc jeśli gościu chce zarobić prawdopodobnie ponad 35 tyś. razem z materiałem to niech także się trochę postara.

----------


## Darkat

> Czyli najlepsza i najbardziej polecana kolejność to: elektryka, tynki, izolacja + styropian, CO-wod kan, wylewki?  Kurcze ciężko będzie to wszytko pogodzić w takim terminie. Myślałem przez zimę wpuści gościa od CO by na wiosnę jak się zrobi cieplej robić wylewki i tynki.


Przed tynkami jeszcze kanalizacja i woda. Co prawda jak tu zauważono zazwyczaj je się układa tam gdzie są zazwyczaj kafelki potem . Więc nie jest to duży błąd, ale  można je najlepiej ułożyć przed tynkami. No i przed tynkami można okna pcv.
Układ najpierw wylewka - tynk wygląda smakowicie, bo jak przyjdą tynkarze to zrobią wszystko już na gotowo i spokój z głowy. Ale musisz mieć zgraną ekipę hydraulików, no i bardzo dobrą i wyrozumiałą ekipę tynkarzy.
Po za tym są wady o których już tu napisano.

----------


## przemty

Proszę o podpowiedź w sprawie prac po SSO.
Po różnych rozmowach i  ustaleniach z majstami:
- na wiosnę okna i drzwi tarasowe/balkonowe
- następnie instalacja elektryczna
- instalacja CWU i odpływy w ścianach
- tynki
- ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie
- rozłożenie potrzebnych rur na podłodze (podpodłogóka, ogrzewanie, kanalizacja)
- wylewka
- montaż drzwi wejściowych

Czy taka kolejność będzie dobra, ewentualnie co zmienić?

----------


## Darkat

Tak kolejność jest jak najbardziej prawidłowa, wręcz książkowa. No jeszcze jakby dodać stelaże od WC przed wylewkami. Ale nie masz tego wyszczególnionego.

Jedynie ta kanalizacja po tynkach mnie zastanawia.Zazwyczaj piony robi się przed, chyba że masz jakiś dziwny układ.

----------


## przemty

Cenna uwaga, pisząc o kanalizacji myślałem o odpływach wpuszczanych w ściany, zapomniałem o pionach.

----------


## rustin

> Tak kolejność jest jak najbardziej prawidłowa, wręcz książkowa. No jeszcze jakby dodać stelaże od WC przed wylewkami. Ale nie masz tego wyszczególnionego.
> 
> Jedynie ta kanalizacja po tynkach mnie zastanawia.Zazwyczaj piony robi się przed, chyba że masz jakiś dziwny układ.


A dlaczego ? oprócz tego , że będzie zabetonowany co to da ? napewno problem w przyszłości.
Ja mam przykręcony do posadzki bo tak się robi

----------


## Darkat

> A dlaczego ? oprócz tego , że będzie zabetonowany co to da ? napewno problem w przyszłości.
> Ja mam przykręcony do posadzki bo tak się robi


Pewnie że da się tak zrobić ale z tym bo tak się robi to już bym był ostrożny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja mam przykręcony do posadzki bo tak się robi


Raczej do chudziaka. Posadzka może pracować, zwłaszcza grzewcza (unosić się i opadać). A na nowym styropianie jest spora szansa, że odrobinę osiądzie. Nie służy to trwałości i stabilności mocowania. Dlatego producenci zalecają zazwyczaj montaż przed wylewkami. Było o tym trochę dyskusji na FM.

----------


## noc

Te groźby to pikuś.
Przy montażu stelażu do wylewki, istnieje duże niebezpieczeństwo przewiercenia pętli ogrzewania. To największe niebezpieczeństwo, przysporzenia sobie kłopotów w przyszłości.

----------


## RRR.

Czy przed zimą (październik - listopad) można jednocześnie z tynkami wewnętrznymi i wylewkami wykonać docieplenie ścian zewnętrznych i elewację ? Czy są w tym względzie jakieś przeciwwskazania ? Dom na płycie fundamentowej, ściana z siliaktów na cienką spoinę. We wrześniu będę miał SSZ i chciałbym lecieć z pracami dalej, bez dłuższych przerw przez zimę.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Najlepiej z tynkami i wylewkami poczekać do wiosny.
Dopiero po tych pracach i wysuszeniu posadzki i ścian, zająć się elewacją. W tynkach i posadzce jest tyle zawartej wilgoci, że lepiej nie ryzykować i odczekać do wiosny.

----------


## Kaizen

Można rownolegle. Tylko bądź przygotowany na utrzymywanie dodatnie temperatury w mrozy. Wygrzewanie wylewki  i osuszanie tynków nawet lepiej zrobic zimą, bo latwiej odprowadzić wilgoć.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Czy przed zimą (październik - listopad) można jednocześnie z tynkami wewnętrznymi i wylewkami wykonać docieplenie ścian zewnętrznych i elewację ? Czy są w tym względzie jakieś przeciwwskazania ? Dom na płycie fundamentowej, ściana z siliaktów na cienką spoinę. We wrześniu będę miał SSZ i chciałbym lecieć z pracami dalej, bez dłuższych przerw przez zimę.


Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie wykonać tynki z wylewkami a potem ocieplić jak Tobie się spieszy, jednak radziłbym zrobić tynki i wylewki a na wiosnę ocieplenie.
Czas i zima zrobi swoje - wyciągnie wilgoć, posadzki nie będziesz musiał długo wygrzewać.
Teraz to inwestorom się spieszy wybudować jak najszybciej w rok dwa, wiadomo kredyt goni lub inne sytuacje życiowe.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Mało kto przy SSZ jest w stanie utrzymać dodatnią temp. w każdym pomieszczeniu. Z pozbycią się wilgoci w zimie to prawda, jest to najlepszy okres.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mało kto przy SSZ jest w stanie utrzymać dodatnią temp. w każdym pomieszczeniu.


Jak są zrobione tynki, wylewki i elewacja, to już nie jest SSZ i nawet jak brakuje izolacji stropu czy dachu, to nie jest dużym problemem utrzymanie dodatniej temperatury (ale w większe mrozy trzeba pamiętać o odpaleniu farelki, kozy czy wygrzewania podłogówki.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ja bardziej myślałem o tynkach i wylewce wykonanych jesienią przed ociepleniem elewacji. Sam wolałem wpierw wykonać mokre prace, po względnym wyschnięciu tynków i posadzki zabrać się za elewację. Częściowo fachowcy wymusili taki stan rzeczy- mieli zbyt napięty terminarz, trzeba było czekać na swoją kolej. A jak to z tym jest teraz, udaje się zgrać fachowców  w tak krótkim czasie?

----------


## Nurek_

Podłączę się z pytaniem. Koniec września/październik mam zamiar robić tynki, wylewki (a co za tym idzie OP) na wiosnę. Dogrzewać za bardzo nie mam czym, zresztą bez ocieplenia to bez sensu. Czy tynkom przez zimę coś grozi?

----------


## RRR.

Dziękuję za odzew. Rzeczywiście zrobię teraz tynki i wylewki, a z dociepleniem i elewacją zaczekam do wiosny. W końcu budowa to nie wyścigi.

----------


## marcelajasinska121

Okna
Instalacja elektryczna
Hydraulik
Tynk  :big grin:  :wave:  :wave:

----------


## marzar2

Mam pytanie z serii "o czym nie zapomnieć przed wylewkami i podłogówką" ?

- instalacja elektryczna na etapie położonych kabli i osadzonych puszek
- instalacja wod - kan zrobiona (po tynkach będzie tylko podprowadzenie rur do grzejników w łazienkach, reszta to podłogówka)
- tynkowanie w trakcie

wiem, że przed wylewkami należy:

a) sprawdzić szczelność instalacji wodnej oraz podłogowej
b) zostawić miejsce pod odpływy liniowe w łazienkach (prysznic) oraz w garażu
c) zostawić miejsce pod kominek (nie dawać instalacji ogrzewania podłogowego, tylko sam styropian) 

coś jeszcze ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Sprawdź czy wszędzie są wpięte spinki do rur OP. 
W miejscach gdzie uważasz, że jest ich zbyt mało lub rury unoszą się do góry dołóż kolejne.

----------


## cezary.pl

A odkurzacza centralnego nie chcesz?

----------


## marzar2

> A odkurzacza centralnego nie chcesz?


Nie chce, myśleliśmy o tym na etapie projektu ale finalnie został ten pomysł odrzucony. Żona kupiła "irobota", od kliku miesięcy używamy tego w mieszkaniu i sprawdza się świetnie.

----------


## cezary.pl

Mnie do odkurzacza centralnego przekonała tylko jedna rzecz. Wylot powietrza na zewnątrz budynku.
Na etapie ocieplania podłogi, rurki i kabelek kosztowały tylko 450,- zł. przy mojej parterówce 123m2.

----------


## Aydin

Odświeżę temat, bo choć wiele tu stron, to jak się okazuje każdy projekt inny, inny mix instalacji i rozwiązań. Dlatego nie mam pewności jak zrobić to u siebie.
Założenia: dom parterowy na płycie fundamentowej, ściany Solbet (działowe silikat), strop w lekkiej zabudowie g-k podwieszony na wiązarach. Ogrzewanie elektryczne kablami. SSO będzie w lipcu (mam nadzieję).

Już od lipca będę chciał ułożyć hydraulikę na płycie (rurki w otulinie) oraz elektrykę (w większości lub w całości górą, na dolnym pasie wiązarów). Do tego na nieużytkowe poddasze (stryszek) chcę wyrzucić rekuperator i wszystkie kanały wentylacji mechanicznej. Docelowo izolację dam między krokwiami, więc strych będzie nieogrzewany, ale izolowany. Potem powinny być już okna, drzwi i brama garażowa i to chyba nie będzie przeszkadzało dalszym pracom - postaram się o porządne zabezpieczenie ich.

Teraz zagwozdki: tynki, wylewki i sufit podwieszany. Większość przypadków robi się tynki, potem wylewki, ale piszą w prasie branżowej, co zresztą logiczne, że tynkować najpierw sufit, a dopiero potem ściany. To by oznaczało, że muszę położyć zabudowę g-k sufitu przed tynkami, a chciałem zostawić to na koniec, bo łatwiej przez dach uciekłaby mi wilgoć z tynków i wylewek. Poza tym płyty g-k chyba układa się z rożnymi taśmami ślizgowymi itp. obróbkami przy ścianach, a skoro te nie będą jeszcze otynkowane... Nie wiem, czy to problem czy nie.
Po tynkach ścian i suficie - styro i kable, na to wylewka.

Jeszcze jedno - w niektórych miejscach (łazienki) będzie płytka zabudowa g-k do pewnej wysokości (geberit i płytkie wnęki a'la półki). Zabudowę tę zrobić przed wylewkami, czy po?

----------


## Nurek_

> Teraz zagwozdki: tynki, wylewki i sufit podwieszany. Większość przypadków robi się tynki, potem wylewki, ale piszą w prasie branżowej, co zresztą logiczne, że tynkować najpierw sufit, a dopiero potem ściany. To by oznaczało, że muszę położyć zabudowę g-k sufitu przed tynkami, a chciałem zostawić to na koniec, bo łatwiej przez dach uciekłaby mi wilgoć z tynków i wylewek. Poza tym płyty g-k chyba układa się z rożnymi taśmami ślizgowymi itp. obróbkami przy ścianach, a skoro te nie będą jeszcze otynkowane... Nie wiem, czy to problem czy nie.


Nie problem bo przecież sufitu z KG nie tynkujesz




> Jeszcze jedno - w niektórych miejscach (łazienki) będzie płytka zabudowa g-k do pewnej wysokości (geberit i płytkie wnęki a'la półki). Zabudowę tę zrobić przed wylewkami, czy po?


Ogólnie cały KG zaleca się robić po wylewkach i tynkach

Nie wiem czy kanały rekuperacji nie lepiej puścić pod dolnym pasem wiązara. Nie będziesz musiał ich izolować.

----------


## Aydin

> Nie problem bo przecież sufitu z KG nie tynkujesz


No tez tak sądziłem, ale wielu fachowców (przynajmniej za takich się uważają z racji pracy w branży od kilkunastu lat) twierdzi, że trzeba zaciągnąć cienką warstwą całą płytę, inaczej będą widoczne garby na spojeniach.




> Ogólnie cały KG zaleca się robić po wylewkach i tynkach
> Nie wiem czy kanały rekuperacji nie lepiej puścić pod dolnym pasem wiązara. Nie będziesz musiał ich izolować.


Tak właśnie chciałem - sufit g-k po tynkach i wylewkach. Popytam jeszcze co z tą obróbką płyt, czy da się równo zrobić te spojenia aby nie robić gładzi na całej płycie. Płyty zalecają robić nie jedną 12mm ale dwie cieńsze i na mijankę. Ale cieńsze to 9mm x2, więc w sumie 50% grubsze to wszystko będzie, a przede wszystkim cięższe. Nie mam zbyt dużej tolerancji obciążenia wiązarów. To może nie jest jakiś duży ciężar, ale parę kg tu, parę tam na m2 i może być słabo.

Izolacja kanałów rekuperacji nie stanowi problemu. Pod dolnym pasem wiązarów (hmmm... czy ja mam faktycznie dolny i górny pas?) oznaczałoby, że będą kolidować ze szczytami ścian. Mam wiązary opierane bezpośrednio na wieńcu, a wieniec blisko docelowej wysokości stropów (2,7m). I w ogóle nie mam pewności, czy będą tam jakieś dwa pasy wiązarów. Muszę dopytać, bo na razie nie mam jeszcze ich projektu.

----------


## Nurek_

> No tez tak sądziłem, ale wielu fachowców (przynajmniej za takich się uważają z racji pracy w branży od kilkunastu lat) twierdzi, że trzeba zaciągnąć cienką warstwą całą płytę, inaczej będą widoczne garby na spojeniach.


Tak, mają racje. Jak chcesz dobrze to musisz pociągnąć całość, inaczej będzie znać spoiny. Ale zaciągasz nie tynkiem tylko gładzią gipsową i szlifujesz.




> Tak właśnie chciałem - sufit g-k po tynkach i wylewkach. Popytam jeszcze co z tą obróbką płyt, czy da się równo zrobić te spojenia aby nie robić gładzi na całej płycie. Płyty zalecają robić nie jedną 12mm ale dwie cieńsze i na mijankę. Ale cieńsze to 9mm x2, więc w sumie 50% grubsze to wszystko będzie, a przede wszystkim cięższe. Nie mam zbyt dużej tolerancji obciążenia wiązarów. To może nie jest jakiś duży ciężar, ale parę kg tu, parę tam na m2 i może być słabo.


Dwie warstwy dają większą sztywność i jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo ewentualnych pęknięć. Ale jak dobrze zrobisz konstrukcję, zgodnie z zasadami (nie oszczędzaj na profilach i rób krzyżowo, nie przykręcaj płyt do profili brzegowych itp) to też będzie ok.




> Izolacja kanałów rekuperacji nie stanowi problemu. Pod dolnym pasem wiązarów (hmmm... czy ja mam faktycznie dolny i górny pas?) oznaczałoby, że będą kolidować ze szczytami ścian. Mam wiązary opierane bezpośrednio na wieńcu, a wieniec blisko docelowej wysokości stropów (2,7m). I w ogóle nie mam pewności, czy będą tam jakieś dwa pasy wiązarów. Muszę dopytać, bo na razie nie mam jeszcze ich projektu.


Dolny pas to podstawa tego trójkąta który tworzy wiązar. Do niego będziesz mocował sufit podwieszany i chodziło mi, żebyś dał kanały pomiędzy wiązarem a sufitem podwieszanym. Ale jak jest kiepsko z miejscem i kanały ci nie wejdą, a izolacja nie jest problemem to możesz dać kanały na górze dolnego pasa.

----------


## Aydin

Czytając tematy związane z pracami wykończeniowymi nasunął mi się jeszcze jeden wniosek. Proszę o potwierdzenie, czy słuszny.
Otóż o ile zwykle zalecana kolejność to tynki a potem posadzka, to rozważając tynki gipsowe oraz wylewkę anhydrytową, trzeba tynki chyba wykonać po posadzkach. Inaczej gips będzie chłonąć wilgoć z wylewki.

----------


## Nurek_

Tynk gipsowy to nie jest gips. Możesz śmiało robić wylewki po tynkach.

----------

